# The cubing argument thread



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

So I know a lot of people here like arguing (myself included) and I decided to make a thread dedicated to anything about cubing that you could argue about. I’ll start. The little magic 4x4 is the best 4x4, not just in the budget category. Also, stickers are better than stickerless. This thread is intended to start world war 3.


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 15, 2020)

budget cubes are better than flagship cubes


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So I know a lot of people here like arguing (myself included) and I decided to make a thread dedicated to anything about cubing that you could argue about. I’ll start. The little magic 4x4 is the best 4x4, not just in the budget category. Also, stickers are better than stickerless.


The little magic 4x4 is the worst modern magnetic 4x4. I don't really care if you like stickers or stickerless



JakeCanSolve said:


> budget cubes are better than flagship cubes


have you tried a flagship cube?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> 3x3 is the best event


Objectively, yes because so many people participate in it and like it, but to many, it is not. The real best events are 4x4, 5x5 and squan


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> have you tried a flagship cube?


no but I know budget cubes are getting better ex. RS3 M 2020


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The little magic 4x4 is the worst modern magnetic 4x4.


I believe you to be spreading false info. I am going to come to your house just so that you can try my YLM. It’s sooooo good


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> no but I know budget cubes are getting better ex. RS3 M 2020


they are almost as good, but the WRM 2020 is still better than the RS3M (I don't care about the 11m pro)



MJS Cubing said:


> I believe you to be spreading false info. I am going to come to your house just so that you can try my YLM. It’s sooooo good


honestly I would mail mine to you for free once I get my MGC if you paid shipping.
mine just pops like crud, doesn't turn fast, and the magnets are super weak.
EDIT: Double post


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> honestly I would mail it to you for free once I get my MGC if you paid shipping
> EDIT: Double post


You must have gotten a dud, also, nice double post.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> You must have gotten a dud, also, nice double post.


I think I did, but if you are sending duds to people then you are a trash company.
Some of the magnets fell out, and one is polarized wrong


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think I did, but if you are sending duds to people then you are a trash company.
> Some of the magnets fell out, and one is polarized wrong


U sure you didn’t just smash it? also, even companies like moyu qiyi and gan makes duds somethimes, although all of gans cubes are duds


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> U sure you didn’t just smash it? also, even companies like moyu qiyi and gan makes duds somethimes, although all of gans cubes are duds


I didn't smash it


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> all of gans cubes are duds


All of their cubes in early 2020 were duds, but the Gan pyraminx and the 11 m pro were actually good releases of cubes that didn't exist before


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

Square-1 is the most underrated event by far

Stickerless = Stickered cubes, except for big events like Megaminx, 5x5+, where stickers are annoying.
However I like stickerless because the recognition is easier for me

Little Magic 4x4 is garbo


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Little Magic 4x4 is garbo


Meilong 4 m is ten times better than little magic


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Square-1 is the most underrated event by far
> 
> Stickerless = Stickered cubes, except for big events like Megaminx, 5x5+, where stickers are annoying.
> However I like stickerless because the recognition is easier for me
> ...


I originally loved your post for squan, but you mad me mad with the ylm. idk why nobody likes it, but mine is really smooth and has great corner cutting. maybe it just fits my turn style the best.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Meilong 4 m is ten times better than little magic


And the MGC is the best


> I originally loved your post for squan, but you mad me mad with the ylm. idk why nobody likes it, but mine is really smooth and has great corner cutting. maybe it just fits my turn style the best.


YLM is slower than my great-grandma


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> And the MGC is the best
> 
> YLM is slower than my great-grandma


I main the YLM magnetic. It's rly good

EDIT: I meant the YLM squan


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> And the MGC is the best
> 
> YLM is slower than my great-grandma


After 5 drops of dnm it is great.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

Another controversial opinion: DNM-37 is bad because it's too short-lasting and fast

Cubicle Labs Mystic and Cubicle Weight 5 are the best all-around lubes


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I really like DNM. It lasts a lot longer than Maru. Water based lubes just don’t last as long, but they make your cube really fast


Or maybe it's because people put too much of those liquid lubes, since they are very runny.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I agree that DNM is trash, but it's just personal preference I guess, since many people like it. Idk why but it makes my cubes feel so horrible and watery. I personally like traxxas 10k, gravitas, and silk the best
> EDIT: If my cube needs to be sped up I'll usually use mystic, but most cubes these days are naturally very fast already.


Lightweight silicone lubes are great for speeding up, specifically Lubicle speedy. DNM can rust your hardware.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

wow now i know what you were referring to...
Gan is the best
or you could rename it to post here if you want your reaction score to go down


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 15, 2020)

Why are stickered cubes better than stickerless cubes? (I'm new please don't laugh at me)


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> Why are stickered cubes better than stickerless cubes? (I'm new please don't laugh at me)


It's all opinion 
I prefer stickerless because they require less maintenance, but people like stickered for the easy shade changing


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> Why are stickered cubes better than stickerless cubes? (I'm new please don't laugh at me)


Stickered cubes allow you to change the shades, but they are annoying to maintain. I don't really have opinion on that topic.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 15, 2020)

stickered cubes look cooler than stickerless cubes, but they are annoying to maintain as they could become old and fall off.
Also stickerless cubes colors are easier to recog than stickered.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> Why are stickered cubes better than stickerless cubes? (I'm new please don't laugh at me)


It is just opinion. Some say stickers provide better grip, and others complain that they are hard to maintain. The most clear argument in stickered cube's favor is that you can make your own personal colorscheme.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 15, 2020)

Ah another thread for me to express my opinions, how wonderful.
Tomorrow probably. I have a few interesting opinions I want to share and discuss.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Gan is the best


Gan is the worst. But they are improving with the 11m pro, skewb, and pyra.


Jam88 said:


> or you could rename it to post here if you want your reaction score to go down


negative reactions keep your score at the same level, not take it down


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Gan is the worst. But they are improving with the 11m pro, skewb, and pyra.
> 
> negative reactions keep your score at the same level, not take it down


wait do only likes bring your score up, or do good reactionns like love and laugh also get it up?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Lightweight silicone lubes are great for speeding up, specifically Lubicle speedy. DNM can rust your hardware.


You honestly gotta be dumping tons and tons of DNM into your cube for it to become rusty. DNM itself hasn't rusted my puzzles, however, for some reason my valk puzzles have rusty hardware OOTB. I bought all of my Valk cubes (except for the valk 5 which doesn't have any rust on it) from the same place so it might be improper storage there or some other factor.


JP cubing said:


> wait do only likes bring your score up, or do good reactionns like love and laugh also get it up?


I'm pretty sure it's only positive reactions, but im not sure


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

the little magic 4x4 is ok but it's kinda slow and not that smooth out of the box. the meilong is better


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> the little magic 4x4 is ok but it's kinda slow and not that smooth out of the box. the meilong is better


I agree. It's way better than what I had to choose from when I first started, but the meilong is better. The YLM is still pretty good though, it just has some catching issues because the pieces are shaped so weird


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I agree. It's way better than what I had to choose from when I first started, but the meilong is better. The YLM is still pretty good though, it just has some catching issues because the pieces are shaped so weird



BACK IN MY DAY there was the Maru 4x4 which had a core that could get misaligned and the whole cube would just lock up. Actually when I started cubing I had an unknown Chinese knockoff that was already better than the Maru.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> BACK IN MY DAY there was the Maru 4x4 which had a core that could get misaligned and the whole cube would just lock up. Actually when I started cubing I had an unknown Chinese knockoff that was already better than the Maru.


I started with the MF4, it is way better than the MF4 S, and its better than an OOTB Wuque imo, but Wuque's are essentially worthless without setup


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 16, 2020)

In a great at arguing. If you'd like to buy an argument it:s one pound for a five minute argument, but only eight pounds for a course of ten.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 16, 2020)

Swamp347 said:


> In a great at arguing. If you'd like to buy an argument it:s one pound for a five minute argument, but only eight pounds for a course of ten.


Eight Pounds? Your rates are worse than SCS's PVC Coating!


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm not allowed to argue you haven't payed


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 16, 2020)

The clefferts 4x4 is the pinnacle of 4x4 technology

All good algs have 2 consecutive rotations 

Nothing will beat the eastsheen 2x2 in pure uncontrollable speed

MY FRIENDS: Rowe Hessler is the worst person in cubing


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 16, 2020)

And also eight isn't that bad. I got that much just from begging on the street the other day.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 16, 2020)

ender9994 said:


> The clefferts 4x4 is the pinnacle of 4x4 technology
> 
> All good algs have 2 consecutive rotations
> 
> ...


Someone put this in the dictionary definition for "Based"


Swamp347 said:


> I'm not allowed to argue you haven't payed


Sucks to Suck, I guess no one will get you your cash


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes I will scs still owes me


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 16, 2020)

Swamp347 said:


> Yes I will scs still owes me


Wait, you actually made a transaction with them?
_*deplorable*_


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 16, 2020)

You see they were wondering if there price for free shipping was two expensive. And after a battled hard I won and the raised it $10.


Sub1Hour said:


> Wait, you actually made a transaction with them?
> _*deplorable*_


You must be a cubicle boi well let me tell you just ordering straight from the factory is the way to go.


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 16, 2020)

Huh! No reply! HE MUST BE CHICKEN


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 16, 2020)

You know what chicken goes well with? Well... Let me tell you... I seriously don't know I need to work on my arguing skills. But I will be back...


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

ender9994 said:


> Nothing will beat the eastsheen 2x2 in pure uncontrollable speed


this is true because it doesnt have springs. a loose weipo with a ton of DNM could give it a run for its money.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> this is true because it doesnt have springs. a loose weipo with a ton of DNM could give it a run for its money.


Take the springs out of an MGC v1 2x2, I bet that would also be stupidly fast.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> wait do only likes bring your score up, or do good reactionns like love and laugh also get it up?


Like, love, and laugh bring it up but not wow.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Like, love, and laugh bring it up but not wow.


Also, I’m pretty sure meh, angry, and eyes up bring it down. Wow, confused and sad are neutral, and don’t add or subtract anything.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Also, I’m pretty sure meh, angry, and eyes up bring it down. Wow, confused and sad are neutral, and don’t add or subtract anything.


I added up my Likes, laughs, and loves and got my current reaction score
edit NVM that was just right then


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Also, I’m pretty sure meh, angry, and eyes up bring it down. Wow, confused and sad are neutral, and don’t add or subtract anything.


the negatives dont do anything. The positive ones bring it up.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 17, 2020)

I don’t like peace, so I’m starting a new argument. 3x3 is a worldwide scandal and 4x4, 5x5 and squan are the best events, and upon saying that clock sucks I will be hated by the entire internet, so I’m not going to.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 17, 2020)

Honestly, roux, zz, and petrus suck, cfop is too good.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 17, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Honestly, roux, zz, and petrus suck, cfop is too good.


do you know how all those methods work?


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> do you know how all those methods work?


Yes I’ve tried 7 methods


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Honestly, roux, zz, and petrus suck, cfop is too good.



Alright, give some facts. No just a biased opinion, but give solid evidence that proves that all methods other than CFOP are awful.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Yes I’ve tried 7 methods


you obviously aren't an expert debater. So far you have just said an opinion.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

Swamp347 said:


> You see they were wondering if there price for free shipping was two expensive. And after a battled hard I won and the raised it $10.
> 
> You must be a cubicle boi well let me tell you just ordering straight from the factory is the way to go.



That's an argument. Guess S1H did end up getting out of paying 8 pounds


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you obviously aren't an expert debater. So far you have just said an opinion.


Cfop has algorithms which is faster than thinking A lot to know what you have to do, like pretty much any other method. It also has look ahead so if you go not so fast you basically do it with no pauses Unlike roux and other methods. cfop is also easy to get good at if you practice it a lot. With cfop you learn more algorithm sets to get better to, with other methods you just have to practice it a ton, which also isn’t as fun as learning algorithms and new cases. Cfop can have a ton of potential if you get really good at look ahead and recognizing cases. Cfop also never gets boring.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

bruh seth

cfop = roux

ROUX IS SO FREAKING EFFICIENT


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Cfop also never gets boring.


. It's alot more boring than roux.


Seth1448 said:


> cfop is also easy to get good at if you practice it a lot.





Seth1448 said:


> with other methods you just have to practice it a ton,


Hmm...


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> . It's alot more boring than roux.
> 
> 
> Hmm...


I said JUST practice it a lot. For cfop you practice a lot AND learn algorithms which is fun


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> learn algorithms which is fun


Learning algs= not fun
Also extra algs don't help too much with roux, but you can learn them for other stuff(like SQ1 or 2x2)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I said JUST practice it a lot. For cfop you practice a lot AND learn algorithms which is fun


Not everyone likes learning algorithms.

(personally I enjoy learning them)


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 18, 2020)

Ok its an opinion, I like algorithms but not all of you do


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Not everyone likes learning algorithms.
> 
> (personally I enjoy learning them)


If you like learning tons of algs, you can learn them for legit any other event(except clonnc)
Also roux has stuff like CMLLEO and pinkie pie.
Plus, I find creating block solutions and intuitive L6E really fun.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> If you like learning tons of algs, you can learn them for legit any other event(except clonnc)
> Also roux has stuff like CMLLEO and pinkie pie.
> Plus, I find creating block solutions and intuitive L6E really fun.


Hmm, good point.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Gan is the best


Gan is easily the worst


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Gan is easily the worst


Qiyi = YJ = Moyu > Dayan > Yuxin > Shegshou > Pile of dung > Gan


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Pile of dung


no lockups there. not great color recognition is the problem. It all looks brown.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Qiyi = YJ = Moyu > Dayan > Yuxin > Shegshou > Pile of dung > Gan


i think Moyu and yj are the best.
Moyu = YJ > QiYi > Dayan = Yuxin > Shengshou > Pile of dung > Gan


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> i think Moyu and yj are the best.
> Moyu = YJ > QiYi > Dayan = Yuxin > Shengshou > Pile of dung > Gan


qiyi has the best hardware in SQ1(volt) and 
clock
and the most used by top solvers hardware in 5x5 (valk)
2x2(valk)
and top of the line hardware in 3x3,4x4, 6x6 , 7x7, pyra, mega, and skewb.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Qiyi > YJ = Moyu > Gan = Dayan > Yuxin = Shengshou (just because of their non-WCA puzzles)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Qiyi>YJ=Moyu>Dayan=Yuxin>Gan=Shengshou


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Qiyi>YJ=Moyu>Dayan=Yuxin>Gan=Shengshou


This might be the most accurate tbh


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 18, 2020)

Why do all of you rank dayan low? I love their feel and performance.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Why do all of you rank dayan low? I love their feel and performance.


They rarely come out with new cubes, and they're almost always 3x3's


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 18, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Why do all of you rank dayan low? I love their feel and performance.


they might be a bit TOO soft....


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 18, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Why do all of you rank dayan low? I love their feel and performance.


Dayan is coming back though; I heard the guhong v4 is almost a flagship killer


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Dayan is coming back though; I heard the guhong v4 is almost a flagship killer


Yeah I'm pretty hyped for it


----------



## qwr (Dec 18, 2020)

I dont know if Dayan realized how good the Tengyun v1 was because the tengyun v2 has some kinda quirky features
but apparently the tengyun 2x2 is really good so dayan still knows how to make good cubes. looking forward to a new dayan 4x4...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

qwr said:


> I dont know if Dayan realized how good the Tengyun v1 was because the tengyun v2 has some kinda quirky features
> but apparently the tengyun 2x2 is really good so dayan still knows how to make good cubes. looking forward to a new dayan 4x4...


megaminx first though. I can't wait for more dayan cubes either


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

Seems like peace found its way back to this thread. I will break it.

4x4 sucks.
- parities
- color scheme issues (because it's an even NxN)
- hardware isn't great


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Seems like peace found its way back to this thread. I will break it.
> 
> 4x4 sucks.
> - parities
> ...


how dare you text those words


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> - parities


valid, I'll accept that one.


Alex Davison said:


> - color scheme issues (because it's an even NxN)


WDYM? Like when you build the color scheme wrong in a solve? If so totally invalid.


Alex Davison said:


> - hardware isn't great


It's pretty good. We have multiple options, and pops aren't extremely frequent.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> - parities


But when you don't get parity, it's awesome.


Alex Davison said:


> - color scheme issues (because it's an even NxN)


Rw2 U2 D2 Rw2


Alex Davison said:


> - hardware isn't great


But then there's 6x6.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

5x5 > 4x4


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> 5x5 > 4x4


tru, but 4x4 stl gud.
(all words have 3 letters)


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 18, 2020)

I love 6x6. Perfect amount of time, nice centers, blocks for centers is very fun.

edit: I get why people don't like 6x6


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

*CUBE BAD. POTATO GOOD.*


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

*4x4, 6x6 AND 7x7 COOB BAD. 3x3 AND 5x5 COOB GOOD.*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> *4x4, 6x6 AND 7x7 COOB BAD. 3x3 AND 5x5 COOB GOOD.*


*@Alex Davison OPINION BAD. ME OPINION GOOD.*


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 18, 2020)

*2x2 bad*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> *2x2 bad*


*false statement*


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *false statement*


*bing bong your opinion is wrong*


----------



## Scollier (Dec 18, 2020)

You all are just stating opinions, which, since they are opinionated, means that true/false and bad/good are also opinionated in this argument. You can't say something is bad/good or true/false unless the fact is objectively true.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Scollier said:


> You all are just stating opinions, which, since they are opinionated, means that true/false and bad/good are also opinionated in this argument. You can't say something is bad/good or true/false unless the fact is subjectively true.


I think you mean objectively true, but ya.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think you mean objectively true, but ya.


 
Yes, thank you.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

Scollier said:


> You all are just stating opinions, which, since they are opinionated, means that true/false and bad/good are also opinionated in this argument. You can't say something is bad/good or true/false unless the fact is objectively true.



It is objectively true that



ProStar said:


> *CUBE BAD. POTATO GOOD.*


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

*SKOOB IS WORST EVENT*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> *SKOOB IS WORST EVENT*


it's tru tho
EDIT: for clarification,
*@Alex Davison OPINION LESS BAD, STILL NOT GOOD.*


----------



## qwr (Dec 18, 2020)

6x6 and 7x7 are unnecessary events. it's just 5x5 but more repetitive.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

qwr said:


> 6x6 and 7x7 are unnecessary events. it's just 5x5 but more repetitive.


7x7 is useless, but 6x6 adds more parities and blockbuilding centers(7x7 has those too)


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 7x7 is useless, but 6x6 adds more parities and blockbuilding centers(7x7 has those too)


7x7 has nothing that is adds to to 6x6, besides like having only one parity and not worrying about getting the color scheme wrong


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> 7x7 has nothing that is adds to to 6x6, besides like having only one parity and not worrying about getting the color scheme wrong


That is what I tried to say.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

Yuxin=dayan=gan>qiyi=yj>shengshou>bs>politics>covid>moyu
THIS IS MY EXPERIENCE all my Moyu cubes have been horrible


----------



## qwr (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 7x7 is useless, but 6x6 adds more parities and blockbuilding centers(7x7 has those too)


no one likes parities. just get rid of 6x6


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Yuxin=dayan=gan>qiyi=yj>shengshou>bs>politics>covid>moyu


How is Yuxin better than qiyi,yj, and moyu. The same for dayan and gan.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> How is Yuxin better than qiyi,yj, and moyu. The same for dayan and gan.


moyu trash yuxin good bc big cubes are beast dayan has nice feel and gan is pro


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> yuxin good bc big cubes are beast


well qiyi and YJ have better big cubes than Yuxin.
Also moyu is good and Gan is not pro.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 18, 2020)

*DEBATE BAD, ARGUMENT GOOD.
FACT BAD, OPINION GOOD.
LOGIC BAD, STUPIDITY GOOD.
YOU BAD, ME GOOD.
CALM BAD, ANGRY GOOD.*

it's just a prank bro


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> moyu trash yuxin good bc big cubes are beast dayan has nice feel and gan is pro


moyu godly qiyi godly gan garbo yj amazing why do you talk like this with zero punctuation


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> moyu trash


where are you even getting this? Moyu has a long, consistent history of quality cubes. They have the Weipo, Weilong wrm, Aosu WRM, and Aochuang WRM, 4 mainworthy cubes,
and strong options in the pyra and skewb area. May not sound like many events, but that is a lot more than Gan.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

JP cubing said:


>


what are you confused about?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what are you confused about?


the way you guys are talking, like UNGA BUNGA that's the joke


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> the way you guys are talking, like UNGA BUNGA that's the joke


It is kind of stupid. I was just trying to satire the giant, bold, and incorrect grammar style of writing.


----------



## A Slice of M (Dec 19, 2020)

*argue*


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> where are you even getting this? Moyu has a long, consistent history of quality cubes. They have the Weipo, Weilong wrm, Aosu WRM, and Aochuang WRM, 4 mainworthy cubes,
> and strong options in the pyra and skewb area. May not sound like many events, but that is a lot more than Gan.


If moyu has a long history of quality cubes, I have a history of seeming to get only the defective ones.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> If moyu has a long history of quality cubes, I have a history of seeming to get only the defective ones.


Which moyu cubes do you have?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Which moyu cubes do you have?


the gts2m and my friend has a horrible rs3m 2020 that I gave him


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> the gts2m and my friend has a horrible rs3m 2020 that I gave him


Well, the GTS2M is kind of old, and what do you not like about the RS3M?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Well, the GTS2M is kind of old, and what do you not like about the RS3M?


well my friends one is locky, poppy, rough


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 19, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Well, the GTS2M is kind of old, and what do you not like about the RS3M?


what i dont like about the rs3m is that it has weak magnets, (but you could fix that for just another dollar) and its glossy.

EDIT:
alr, im just going to say it.

Moyu RS3M 2020 SUCKS.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> EDIT:
> alr, im just going to say it.
> 
> Moyu RS3M 2020 SUCKS.


Yes it does (from my limited experience with it)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 19, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its glossy.


bruh it's frosted


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2020)

The GTS2M is one of the greatest cubes in history


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 19, 2020)

Moyu is the best



Jam88 said:


> Yuxin=dayan=gan>qiyi=yj>shengshou>bs>politics>covid>moyu


THIS IS SO INNACURATE

More like this:
Moyu > YJ > Qiyi > Yuxin = Dayan > Shengshou > your mom > Gan


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 19, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Moyu is the best





Seth1448 said:


> THIS IS SO INNACURATE
> 
> More like this:
> Moyu > YJ > Qiyi > Yuxin = Dayan > Shengshou > your mom > Gan


first of all, this is disrespectful, i dont think everyone is going to take "your mom" lightly. Some people are senstitive, you know.
Second of all please dont double post.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 19, 2020)

The "your mom" statement is well out of order.

Should be between MoYu and YJ


I'm just kidding


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 19, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> THIS IS SO INNACURATE
> 
> More like this:
> Moyu > YJ > Qiyi > Yuxin = Dayan > Shengshou > your mom > Gan


Wow, "Your Mom", I cannot believe how clever of a statement that is. Who are you, brody fox? what a fantastic point that you made regarding the quality of plastic children's toys as well as the comparison of them twards ones mother. ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 19, 2020)

i'm pretty sure joe loves moyu


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i'm pretty sure joe loves moyu


Joe who?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 19, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Joe who?


joe mama

jk lol, the nostalgic meme


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 19, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> joe mama
> 
> jk lol, the nostalgic meme


Now this is the proper execution of a "Yo mama" joke


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> the nostalgic meme


I can has cheezburger?
For clarification @Alex Davison that is a really old meme. look it up.


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

I actually have a rare early cube produced in Ligema, China.I got it from a friend who is Sugandese.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> I actually have a rare early cube produced in Ligema, China.I got it from a friend who is Sugandese.


Not really to do with this thread, but cool!


----------



## Milominx (Dec 20, 2020)

Reverse Sledge is the best trigger.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 20, 2020)

Milominx said:


> Reverse Sledge is the best trigger.


If you mean F R' F' R, I disagree. It requires either a regrip so that it can be executed like U R' U' R, or fancy F fingertricks that are quite inconsistent. I think the inverse sexy move U R U' R' is the best trigger.


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

my favorite trigger right now is R U R' U from home grip with index and middle finger. Very useful finger trick


----------



## Milominx (Dec 20, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> If you mean F R' F' R, I disagree. It requires either a regrip so that it can be executed like U R' U' R, or fancy F fingertricks that are quite inconsistent. I think the inverse sexy move U R U' R' is the best trigger.


I can easily do F with my thumb, Reverse Sledge/Hedge>Inverse Sexy>Lefty Sexy>Sledge>Inverse Lefty Sexy>OLL Parity>Sexy>Lefty Sledge>Lefty Hedge.
Also right index for F works but is really inconsistent.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> my favorite trigger right now is R U R' U from home grip with index and middle finger. Very useful finger trick


Inverse sexy is faster (and therefore better) because drag U is slightly slower than normal U moves. But I also enjoy that trigger


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 20, 2020)

Milominx said:


> I can easily do F with my thumb, Reverse Sledge>Inverse Sexy>Sledge>Lefty Sexy>Inverse Lefty Sexy>OLL Parity>Sexy


You shouldn't use your thumb for inverse sledge (or normal sledge for that matter)


----------



## Milominx (Dec 20, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> You shouldn't use your thumb for inverse sledge (or normal sledge for that matter)


----------



## ProStar (Dec 20, 2020)

Milominx said:


>



That's how I do Hedge


----------



## Milominx (Dec 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's how I do Hedge


I thought L F` L` F was Hedge, Inverse Hedge the inverse and Sledge and Inverse Sledge was R` F R F` and the inverse.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 20, 2020)

Shifting your thumb to the top is worse than using right index finger


----------



## ProStar (Dec 20, 2020)

Milominx said:


> I thought L F` L` F was Hedge, Inverse Hedge the inverse and Sledge and Inverse Sledge was R` F R F` and the inverse.



Sledgehammer/Sledge: R' F R F'
Hedgeslammer/Hedge: F R' F' R
Lefty Sledgehammer/Lefty Sledge: L F' L' F
Lefty Hedgeslammer/Lefty Hedge: F' L F L'


----------



## Milominx (Dec 20, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Shifting your thumb to the top is worse than using right index finger


When i do right index i usually accidentally do Fw.



ProStar said:


> Sledgehammer/Sledge: R' F R F'
> Hedgeslammer/Hedge: F R' F' R
> Lefty Sledgehammer/Lefty Sledge: L F' L' F
> Lefty Hedgeslammer/Lefty Hedge: F' L F L'


Then Hedge is the best.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 20, 2020)

for hedge i do F with my thumb on the top, with pinky holding the other layers so the S layer doesnt move. Then I do R', and then F' with my index finger. Then I do R.

Also I think reverse sexy and sexy are both the best triggers, they are tied.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 20, 2020)

Milominx said:


> When i do right index i usually accidentally do Fw.


This can be easily fixed if you put your left index finger on the S slice.


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Inverse sexy is faster (and therefore better) because drag U is slightly slower than normal U moves. But I also enjoy that trigger


it's not drag U


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> it's not drag U


Then what do you call it? "Pinch"?


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Then what do you call it? "Pinch"?


I thought drag was when you move your entire hand position. The U move is a normal move done with middle finger.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 21, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> This can be easily fixed if you put your left index finger on the S slice.


I get that this could be faster than thumb but thumb works well for me, and Inverse Sexy is probably faster than Hedge but i think Hedge is more fun.



Alex Davison said:


> Inverse sexy is faster (and therefore better) because drag U is slightly slower than normal U moves. But I also enjoy that trigger


Just because something is faster than something else does not mean it is better, its mostly personal preference but i do agree Inverse Sexy is better than Sexy


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

TBH inverse and normal sexy are more or less the same, same with sledge and hedge


----------



## Milominx (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> TBH inverse and normal sexy are more or less the same, same with sledge and hedge


Well yes, but actually no.
If they were the same you would just reverse the fingertricks and you dont start Hedge with left index push, that would be horrible, i get what you mean but no.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Milominx said:


> Well yes, but actually no.
> If they were the same you would just reverse the fingertricks and you dont start Hedge with left index push, that would be horrible, i get what you mean but no.


What I meant was speed- sorry about misunderstanding


----------



## Milominx (Dec 21, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Also I think reverse sexy and sexy are both the best triggers, they are tied.


Inverse Sexy is better than Sexy, its faster to do regripless than Sexy.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What I meant was speed- sorry about misunderstanding


Then they are about the same.
For me i can do Hedge, Sledge and Inverse Sexy faster than sexy, but again, they are about the same.


----------



## JTcuberanger (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> they are almost as good, but the WRM 2020 is still better than the RS3M (I don't care about the 11m pro)
> 
> 
> honestly I would mail mine to you for free once I get my MGC if you paid shipping.
> ...



The MGC pops center caps all over the place. Mine can't leave the house for fear of projectile-injuring small pets and children.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> TBH inverse and normal sexy are more or less the same, same with sledge and hedge


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> View attachment 14313


Yes, but actually yes


----------



## A Slice of M (Dec 21, 2020)

Roxenda is good


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Justplayingwithx said:


> Roxenda is good



Is that the Amazon shop that rebrands other companies' cubes?


----------



## Milominx (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Is that the Amazon shop that rebrands other companies' cubes?


Yep it is.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

Milominx said:


> Yep it is.


Then they are basically violating the law.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Then they are basically violating the law.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 22, 2020)

Milominx said:


>


scamazon, as I like to refer to it. Don't buy cubes there, your Magic speedcube brain teaser smooth turn puzzle 3x3 stickerless smooth turning record breaking maximum potential cube will not be what you ordered. It will be a qiyi sail or a yj guanlong.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Then they are basically violating the law.


In USA's eyes, all of the "knockoffs" are violating the law


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> In USA's eyes, all of the "knockoffs" are violating the law


Yeah, but all the common cube companies are Chinese, so they probably don’t give a crap if somebody takes their idea (or if they take somebody else’s idea).


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yeah, but all the common cube companies are Chinese, so they probably don’t give a crap if somebody takes their idea (or if they take somebody else’s idea).


Isn't that a bit insulting for the chinese?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Isn't that a bit insulting for the chinese?


I have no issue with insulting China. They have way less economic freedom than the US or most of the EU do, so they have to take what they can get.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have no issue with insulting China. They have way less economic freedom than the US or most of the EU do, so they have to take what they can get.


As a half Chinese person, I agree.


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Then they are basically violating the law.


It's not violating the law to take someone else's product, slap your company name and maybe a new cardboard box, and then reselling it for more. Like if I bought Bose headphones off Amazon, then sold them to you as "qwr Bose headphones" for $200 more, all I've done is resold them to you. What is violating the law I believe is using Bose patents to produce my own headphones without paying Bose licensing fees. However the Chinese speescubes are "knockoffs" anyway.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> It's not violating the law to take someone else's product, slap your company name and maybe a new cardboard box, and then reselling it for more. Like if I bought Bose headphones off Amazon, then sold them to you as "qwr Bose headphones" for $200 more, all I've done is resold them to you. What is violating the law I believe is producing a product that is covered by patents. However the Chinese speescubes are "knockoffs" anyway.


Well they are not selling it as "Roxenda Qiyi Sail"
they are using names like "Roxenda 3x3"


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Well they are not selling it as "Roxenda Qiyi Sail"
> they are using names like "Roxenda 3x3"


ok it's misleading. but assuming they bought the cubes from the qiyi factory, which is probably what they can buy in bulk for dirt cheap, they're still just reselling


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> ok it's misleading. but assuming they bought the cubes from the qiyi factory, which is probably what they can buy in bulk for dirt cheap, they're still just reselling


OK, so I buy a bunch of iPhones and resell them as "mePhones- the revolutionary new tech" that would be legal????


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> OK, so I buy a bunch of iPhones and resell them as "mePhones- the revolutionary new tech" that would be legal????


if you sold them as jam88 iphones which is what half the listings do then yes. idk if you sold them as mephones because apple probably has brand lawyers that care while chinese companies don't


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 22, 2020)

Yo I argued with the cubicle via email to give me a full refund for the valk 2 m and still get to keep it

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Yo I argued with the cubicle via email to give me a full refund for the valk 2 m and still get to keep it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Why tho?!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 22, 2020)

It came dry. Valk cubes are known for the pre lubrication

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> It came dry. Valk cubes are known for the pre lubrication
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


You want them to give you $20 because the factory lube wasn't noticeable? It costs next to nothing to get some lube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey, getting my money's worth... Didn't even like the cube anyway

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 22, 2020)

inverse sexy is the best trigger


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 22, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> inverse sexy is the best trigger


no, sexy and hedge are


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> no, sexy and hedge are


sexy is objectively worse than inverse sexy because sexy requires either a regrip or the "pinch" U


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> sexy is objectively worse than inverse sexy because sexy requires either a regrip or the "pinch" U


Where are you coming from with the regrip? I don't have one.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Where are you coming from with the regrip? I don't have one.


I'd like to see you try to execute R U R' U' from home grip without pinching U.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Hey, getting my money's worth... Didn't even like the cube anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


They delivered the product. You bought the cube and it was fully functional. Therefore, you are being a whiny idiot.(To phrase it politely)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'd like to see you try to execute R U R' U' from home grip without pinching U.


Push with your left index.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'd like to see you try to execute R U R' U' from home grip without pinching U.


oh without piching U. im dumb


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> They delivered the product. You bought the cube and it was fully functional. Therefore, you are being a whiny idiot.(To phrase it politely)


Yeah TheCubicle just didn't feel like dealing with a complaining brat. Bruh factory lube sucks anyway


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Push with your left index.


That's even worse than pinch U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Yeah TheCubicle just didn't feel like dealing with a complaining brat. Bruh factory lube sucks anyway


I mean he was trying to get a free valk 2. It is within reason that he might want to return the cube for a refund, but he just wants $20


----------



## Milominx (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> That's even worse than pinch U





MJS Cubing said:


> no, sexy and hedge are


Inverse Sexy is faster than Sexy and probably faster than Hedge. And Sexy with "Pinch" is faster than with regrip but still worse than Inverse Sexy and Hedge.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 22, 2020)

The thing is I pain $5 extra for CPS serviced.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

Milominx said:


> Inverse Sexy is faster than Sexy and probably faster than Hedge. And Sexy with "Pinch" is faster than with regrip but still worse than Inverse Sexy and Hedge.


Sexy with "pinch" is faster than hedge


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> That's even worse than pinch U


You said to do a sexy without pinching, so I did.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Sexy with "pinch" is faster than hedge


Not for me.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 24, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> no, sexy and hedge are


no sexy needs a repgrip and hedge uses f moves


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 24, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Also, stickers are better than stickerless.



noppp stickerless is btrrr


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> no sexy needs a repgrip and hedge uses f moves


What's wrong with F moves?????


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 24, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> no sexy needs a repgrip and hedge uses f moves


First of all, sexy doesn't need a regrip
Second of all, Hedge can be executed in less than 3/4 of a second even though it uses F moves


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> First of all, sexy doesn't need a regrip
> Second of all, Hedge can be executed in less than 3/4 of a second even though it uses F moves


Sexy is really bad without a regrip and you can do inverse sexy from home grip really fast. Hedge kind of needs you to move your thumb so inverse sexy is better


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Sexy is really bad without a regrip and you can do inverse sexy from home grip really fast. Hedge kind of needs you to move your thumb so inverse sexy is better



How the **** are you doing sexy?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

It seems like everyone is executing the basic triggers sub-optimally. I will put an end to that.

The optimal execution for sexy is with a U "pinch" (ugh i hate calling it that) so that it is regripless. The inverse sexy execution is pretty obvious, nothing special.

I show the optimal execution for sledge/hedge in a video of mine:





All of the four triggers are regripless.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> It seems like everyone is executing the basic triggers sub-optimally. I will put an end to that.
> 
> The optimal execution for sexy is with a U "pinch" (ugh i hate calling it that) so that it is regripless. The inverse sexy execution is pretty obvious, nothing special.
> 
> ...



I do sledge that way, but not hedge. For me, I do the first F in Hedge with my left thumb on the bottom of the cube, then right index for the F'


Sexy is ridiculously simple


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I do sledge that way, but not hedge. For me, I do the first F in Hedge with my left thumb on the bottom of the cube, then right index for the F'
> 
> 
> Sexy is ridiculously simple


Thumb F moves are worse because you have to adjust your thumb position. But choose whatever exec you want, idrc


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 24, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Thumb F moves are worse because you have to adjust your thumb position. But choose whatever exec you want, idrc


Thumb F moves are objectively better, as they allow you to use your index fingers for other moves, although it may require a regrip


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Thumb F moves are objectively better, as they allow you to use your index fingers for other moves, although it may require a regrip


It depends on the situation. Sometimes you can use middle finger for U moves if your index is out of place after executing an F move. Other times thumb F moves are better.

What I was trying to say is that thumb F is objectively worse for sledge and hedge, specifically.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 24, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Sexy is really bad without a regrip and you can do inverse sexy from home grip really fast. Hedge kind of needs you to move your thumb so inverse sexy is better


Push Turns?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 24, 2020)

inverse sexy is the best trigger. End of discussion.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

R U R' F' is one of my favorite triggers. I won't say anything like objective or optimal though.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

Now that we have concluded inverse sexy is the best trigger, let's argue about something else.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 24, 2020)

gan 11 m pro is worse than budget cubes really.

also gan is the apple of cubing. "NEW INNOVATIONS" and high prices for no reason.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

RUS u perms are bad because of how inconsistent they are. RU u perms are bad because they are slow. MU is best, but only if you use left hand for M moves.

I swear, if you use right hand for M moves, you need to switch to left asap.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> gan 11 m pro is worse than budget cubes really.


Didn't you say the RS3m sucked a few days ago?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Didn't you say the RS3m sucked a few days ago?


I didn't see "RS3M" in Nir's comment


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Didn't you say the RS3m sucked a few days ago?


i was overreacting, it more like a bit more than average, but not THAT good. But its still better than gan 11 m pro.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i was overreacting, it more like a bit more than average, but not THAT good. But its still better than gan 11 m pro.


how are the RS3m 2020 and 11mpro not THAT good. The only cubes that I would main over either are WRm 2020 and my main, the Valk M


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> RUS u perms are bad because of how inconsistent they are. RU u perms are bad because they are slow. MU is best, but only if you use left hand for M moves.
> 
> I swear, if you use right hand for M moves, you need to switch to left asap.



It's amazing how confident you are at stating completely ridiculous and incorrect "objective facts"


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> how are the RS3m 2020 and 11mpro not THAT good. The only cubes that I would main over either are WRm 2020 and my main, the Valk M


rs3m is an okay cube, the problem is that it has weak magnets (you can get standards for another dollar though)
the cube is glossy frosted which i dont like in my opinion
its a bit heavy, but it doesnt do anything to my solves unless i solve alot, where my hands hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's amazing how confident you are at stating completely ridiculous and incorrect "objective facts"


Did I say MU is "objectively" better? No. Idk where you got the term "objective facts" from.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> rs3m is an okay cube, the problem is that it has weak magnets (you can get standards for another dollar though)
> the cube is glossy which i dont like in my opinion
> its a bit heavy.


It's called frosted!!!!!!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It's called frosted!!!!!!


sorry.


also one of gan 11 m pro's cons is that its too light. The cube can sometimes slip from your hands.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Did I say MU is "objectively" better? No. Idk where you got the term "objective facts" from.



Saying something is better without clarifying that it's an opinion implies that said thing is a fact and not an opinion. You said:



Alex Davison said:


> MU is best, but only if you use left hand for M moves.



While I agree, this is in no way a fact. However, never in your post did you say that it was an opinion but simply declared these things as facts.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> also one of gan 11 m pro's cons is that its too light. The cube can sometimes slip from your hands.


I agree. One of Gan's flaws is that they are making cubes too light. Not only does the lightness make it feel cheap, but it makes the cube very weird. A certain amount of weight is good. I wouldn't go too much below the Valk elite, because I really like the weight, but it doesn't feel cheap.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

I think for two-handed solving, my preference is around 75 grams. The main reason I'm getting the super-light-65-g Guhong v4 is because I like lightweight cubes for OH.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I agree. One of Gan's flaws is that they are making cubes too light. Not only does the lightness make it feel cheap, but it makes the cube very weird. A certain amount of weight is good. I wouldn't go too much below the Valk elite, because I really like the weight, but it doesn't feel cheap.


Yeah, it also makes the cube feel less stable.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Yeah, it also makes the cube feel less stable.


Lighter pieces also means that magnets feel stronger. Being someone who like slightly weak magnets, I don't like lighter puzzles.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

I like my magnets to be not clicky, but still moderately strong. Great example is the MGC Elite 2x2's magnets.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> rs3m is an okay cube, the problem is that it has weak magnets (you can get standards for another dollar though)
> the cube is glossy frosted which i dont like in my opinion
> its a bit heavy, but it doesnt do anything to my solves unless i solve alot, where my hands hurt.


The cube becomes glossy once you solve on it for a little while. Mine is completely glossy.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> also gan is the apple of cubing. "NEW INNOVATIONS" and high prices for no reason.


As the owner of several Apple products, this isn’t true at all. Apple may make their products look the same, but that doesn’t necessarily mean that the hardware is the same. Every year, they update their processors on their phones, upgrade their software, and release new products. Just because they may look the same does not make them functionally the same. While I agree that Gan has not been very creative over the last couple years, ever since the X, they cannot be compared to Apple.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> gan 11 m pro is worse than budget cubes really.
> 
> also gan is the apple of cubing. "NEW INNOVATIONS" and high prices for no reason.


Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gan Sucks soooooooo much it's not even funny. It's cool to say your cube has magnets in the core, but it doesnt do anything that edge/corner magnets do, and its more than 10 times the price of a budget cube set up like this. Looking at it from a performance standpoint, the gan 11 m is not 7* times* better than the RS3M 2020, but it costs 7 times the price. I've already said it, but Gan is like apple in that they are just releasing the same cube with a different price and some clickbaity feature like core magnets, and robbing loyalists of their brand. Some people claim they all feel different, but If you can put on a blindfold and tell me every Gan cube since the X (The last cube that actually had something going for it) I will buy you every single on of the cubes you named.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 25, 2020)

And with the gouhong v4 light cubes don't have to break the bank.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 25, 2020)

also something wrong with GAN is that they always try to make their cubes light, as if everyone had baby hands, so they couldnt lift heavy things, except a 63 gram object..

Making their cubes heavier a bit might actually be better for cubers when speedsolving the cube, seriously.

a 3 year old girl solves a 3x3 in 47 seconds with a dayan zhanchi 50 mm, which is 73 grams, and she has no problem with weight.


















Mini DaYan ZhanChi 50mm


This is the Assembled version of this product. To see the Do-It-Yourself (DIY) version of this product, please click here. The fast and light ZhanChi returns in three new sizes. This is the 50mm size offered, and it is currently available in both black and white plastic. Side note: a small...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 25, 2020)

@Nir1213 Unless you have tried the Gan 11 M pro or other Gan cubes, you cannot say "Gan sucks". I do agree that Gan is overpriced and has little value per dollar, but saying it's worse than the RS3M is not objective, and you can only make that comparison rightfully if you have both cubes and solved with them equally.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 25, 2020)

M moves are easy on 5x5.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 25, 2020)

Milominx said:


> M moves are easy on 5x5.


ITS TRUE


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Milominx said:


> M moves are easy on 5x5.


Common sense.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2020)

Milominx said:


> M moves are easy on 5x5.



"easy" is a bit of a stretch. Super hard? no, but also not easy.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> "easy" is a bit of a stretch. Super hard? no, but also not easy.


so its medium.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> so its medium.


medium is between easy and hard? You genius!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> medium is between easy and hard? You genius!


nah give the credit to the person who created the word, hes the real genius


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 29, 2020)

M moves are EXTREMLY easy on 7x7


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 30, 2020)

i can do M moves on a 2x2 
i mean, who cant?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

Milominx said:


> M moves are easy on 5x5.


I would like to agree, but only on some 5x5s. I have a yuxin cloud (Non-Magnetic) and other than a shengshou mini (we don't talk about that one) It's my only 5x5. It's a pain to do M slices on because there are no magnets holding the inner layers together. That being said, before covid at my one and only comp I got to try an AoChuang GTS M, and that thing was a joy to turn, and M slices were great.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I would like to agree, but only on some 5x5s. I have a yuxin cloud (Non-Magnetic) and other than a shengshou mini (we don't talk about that one) It's my only 5x5. It's a pain to do M slices on because there are no magnets holding the inner layers together. That being said, before covid at my one and only comp I got to try an AoChuang GTS M, and that thing was a joy to turn, and M slices were great.


yeah thats what tends to happen when you main a nonmag 5x5 from like 2015


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yeah thats what tends to happen when you main a nonmag 5x5 from like 2015


I need to get a new 5x5 lol. I just want the Qiyi clock more atm


----------



## qwr (Dec 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> a 3 year old girl solves a 3x3 in 47 seconds with a dayan zhanchi 50 mm, which is 73 grams, and she has no problem with weight.



what's your point with this example? I can solve a 100g cube in 47 seconds which is not really a speedsolve at all and 73g is pretty light anyway so ofc she would have no problem with its weight. If you show me someone solving a 150g cube in 10 seconds then your example makes more sense


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

qwr said:


> what's your point with this example? I can solve a 100g cube in 47 seconds which is not really a speedsolve at all and 73g is pretty light anyway so ofc she would have no problem with its weight. If you show me someone solving a 150g cube in 10 seconds then your example makes more sense


A couple of people have gotten 3s on the Rubik’s Connected, which is 112 grams.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 30, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I would like to agree, but only on some 5x5s. I have a yuxin cloud (Non-Magnetic) and other than a shengshou mini (we don't talk about that one) It's my only 5x5. It's a pain to do M slices on because there are no magnets holding the inner layers together. That being said, before covid at my one and only comp I got to try an AoChuang GTS M, and that thing was a joy to turn, and M slices were great.


M slices are easy on my YJ MGC 5x5 but it is probably harder on nonmags as you say.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> A couple of people have gotten 3s on the Rubik’s Connected, which is 112 grams.


i mean its probably a 4 if it were stackmatted buts that really fast anyway.
I personally think that true speedsolves need to be stackmatted, and solving a 3x3 from the start while in your hands is kinda cheating, so i add +0.3 seconds from cube pickup and solve to make it look reaslistic.


anyway lets move onto another argument, a modern rubiks brand is not that bad, sure it doesnt cornercut well but it could be used for speedsolving, and maybe it could be even better than some speedcubes if it were lubed or something like that.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> anyway lets move onto another argument, a modern rubiks brand is not that bad, sure it doesnt cornercut well but it could be used for speedsolving, and maybe it could be even better than some speedcubes if it were lubed or something like that.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> anyway lets move onto another argument, a modern rubiks brand is not that bad, sure it doesnt cornercut well but it could be used for speedsolving, and maybe it could be even better than some speedcubes if it were lubed or something like that.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> View attachment 14378


hey its not that bad really, dollar store cubes and the 1980 versions of the rubiks brand are the worst.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 31, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> hey its not that bad really, dollar store cubes and the 1980 versions of the rubiks brand are the worst.


I agree. My Rubik's brand is actually really fast. Although, that might be because I put half a can of WD-40 in it.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I agree. My Rubik's brand is actually really fast. Although, that might be because I put half a can of WD-40 in it.


I put a whole thing of vaseline and florian modded mine, it is really unstable and fast now.


----------



## qwr (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I put a whole thing of vaseline and florian modded mine, it is really unstable and fast now.


man post a pic of a florian modded rubik's brand. I wanna see it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

qwr said:


> man post a pic of a florian modded rubik's brand. I wanna see it


I got it
not the best picture, but you can see where I cut down the pieces


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 31, 2020)

MoYu RS3M 2020 is not better than YuXin Little Magic


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 31, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> MoYu RS3M 2020 is not better than YuXin Little Magic


I wan't to see you to tell me how a magnetic cube with elasticity adjustment is better than a non magnetic cube with no elasticity adjustment. If you're talking about the litlle magic M, that might be a different story, but only the ones done by service. I've heard the factory magnetized one is not that good.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 31, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I wan't to see you to tell me how a magnetic cube with elasticity adjustment is better than a non magnetic cube with no elasticity adjustment. If you're talking about the litlle magic M, that might be a different story, but only the ones done by service. I've heard the factory magnetized one is not that good.


I Hope he meant magnetic. The nonmagnetic YLM is probably the best nonmagnetic cube out there, but comparing it to a magnetic cube is like comparing a Model T to a Tesla. Also, I'd say that elasticity adjustments are overrated. They are very convenient, yes, but necessary, no. At worst, you can just by some springs from a different cube. I know that's a pain to do, but 99% of the time (the 1% is the thunderclap v3), the springs work great with the cube it was made for.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I know that's a pain to do, but 99% of the time (the 1% is the thunderclap v3), the springs work great with the cube it was made for.


cough cough Valk 2 cough cough


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> cough cough Valk 2 cough cough


The valk 2 springs aren't that bad as long as you can speed it up enough, however, that's very hard to do and to my knowledge, the only commercial cube that has been able to do that is the Angstrom one from TC.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The valk 2 springs aren't that bad as long as you can speed it up enough, however, that's very hard to do and to my knowledge, the only commercial cube that has been able to do that is the Angstrom one from TC.


I switch to my MGC recently, and its because my valk has been getting slower. I think its just wearing out, because I have cleaned it out and added new lube and nothing works.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I switch to my MGC recently, and its because my valk has been getting slower. I think its just wearing out, because I have cleaned it out and added new lube and nothing works.


If you put in even just one drop of DNM, that thing will definitely not be slow.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 1, 2021)

4x4 is a big cube change my mind


----------



## Tabe (Jan 2, 2021)

There's no changing a mind that's willing to be so wildly wrong.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 2, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> 4x4 is a big cube change my mind


How about you change my mind that it isn't? What makes it a big cube?


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Jan 2, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> 4x4 is a big cube change my mind


Maybe using the YJ ZhiLong Mini 4×4 may change your mind


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> Maybe using the YJ ZhiLong Mini 4×4 may change your mind


they are talking about the solving experience not the actual physical size.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 2, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> How about you change my mind that it isn't? What makes it a big cube?


It's bigger than a standard 3x3. In my book, anything bigger than a 3x3 should be a big cube. Now, change my mind. Also the YLM is the best 4x4


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> It's bigger than a standard 3x3. In my book, anything bigger than a 3x3 should be a big cube. Now, change my mind. Also the YLM is the best 4x4


how is a cube that can be solved in <20 seconds a big cube? Also if the YLM is the best 4x4 why does nobody use it and it get bad reviews.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> how is a cube that can be solved in <20 seconds a big cube? Also if the YLM is the best 4x4 why does nobody use it and it get bad reviews.


Hello? I use it
If you call 5 star reviews bad, then yes








YuXin Little Magic 4x4 M


Purchase the YuXin Little Magic 4x4 M from KewbzUK - The #1 speed cube shop in the UK. FREE delivery and Express shipping from our UK warehouse. Check out our full range of other 4x4 speed cubes and puzzles.




www.kewbz.co.uk




scroll down to the reviews


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Hello? I use it
> If you call 5 star reviews bad, then yes
> 
> 
> ...


I am talking about significant world class solvers. Also look at youcuber's reviews of the cube.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I am talking about significant world class solvers. Also look at youcuber's reviews of the cube.


They make up the minority. The masses overall like it, but you're saying its bad because 100 maybe 200 out of like 2 million cubers don't like it. They might have more influence, but their opinion won't count for more if it's a plain vote.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> They make up the minority. The masses overall like it, but you're saying its bad because 100 maybe 200 out of like 2 million cubers don't like it. They might have more influence, but their opinion won't count for more if it's a plain vote.


Mine is quite bad im thinking about getting a RS4M with a bit of My Christmas money. It Also makes a weird squeeky Noise when i turn. And several magnets fell out.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> They make up the minority. The masses overall like it, but you're saying its bad because 100 maybe 200 out of like 2 million cubers don't like it. They might have more influence, but their opinion won't count for more if it's a plain vote.


what is the best solver that uses it?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> They make up the minority. The masses overall like it, but you're saying its bad because 100 maybe 200 out of like 2 million cubers don't like it. They might have more influence, but their opinion won't count for more if it's a plain vote.


Maybe tell me where you got those numbers, especially the 2 million one?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe tell me where you got those numbers, especially the 2 million one?


OK, 2 million is grossly understated. I've heard that 2% of the population solve, so actually 140 million. The 100-200 is top 20 in 4x4 and 80-180 yters


DNF_Cuber said:


> what is the best solver that uses it?


idk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> OK, 2 million is grossly understated. I've heard that 2% of the population solve, so actually 140 million. The 100-200 is top 20 in 4x4 and 80-180 yters
> 
> idk


if 2% is true like 5% of those people are actual speedcubers. If the best and most influential solvers don't like it, it probably isn't good.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> if 2% is true like 5% of those people are actual speedcubers. If the best and most influential solvers don't like it, it probably isn't good.


We get back to the same point I was making earlier. You seem to be giving way more weight to the opinions of the best solvers. Just because they are better, doesn't mean their opinions count for more.
I will give an example.
Bill Gates doesn't like the iPhone 20.
That hypothetical phone has all 5 star reviews. 
So you would say, just because Bill Gates doesn't like it, no one should and it is trash?!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> We get back to the same point I was making earlier. You seem to be giving way more weight to the opinions of the best solvers. Just because they are better, doesn't mean their opinions count for more.


Their opinions do matter more. The people that are solving at the highest level are the ones who know their equipment well and need the best. Also you aren't siting millions of people liking the YLM, you are citing a dozen or so reviews.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> We get back to the same point I was making earlier. You seem to be giving way more weight to the opinions of the best solvers. Just because they are better, doesn't mean their opinions count for more.






Jam88 said:


> I will give an example.
> Bill Gates doesn't like the iPhone 20.
> That hypothetical phone has all 5 star reviews.
> So you would say, just because Bill Gates doesn't like it, no one should and it is trash?!


He is also the CEO of a rival company so...


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Their opinions do matter more. The people that are solving at the highest level are the ones who know their equipment well and need the best. Also you aren't siting millions of people liking the YLM, you are citing a dozen or so reviews.


I'm going to stop arguing now. I can't seem to get the point across.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> We get back to the same point I was making earlier. You seem to be giving way more weight to the opinions of the best solvers. Just because they are better, doesn't mean their opinions count for more.
> I will give an example.
> Bill Gates doesn't like the iPhone 20.
> That hypothetical phone has all 5 star reviews.
> So you would say, just because Bill Gates doesn't like it, no one should and it is trash?!


The faster people have more experience with what is good if i only had a Rubiks Brand i would think that my YLM is gold, so yes they do matter more.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I'm going to stop arguing now. I can't seem to get the point across.


Cough Cough since you have no point Cough cough


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

Milominx said:


> The faster people have more experience with what is good if i only had a Rubiks Brand i would think that my YLM is gold, so yes they do matter more.


And yet the faster ones are sponsored by Rubik?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> And yet the faster ones are sponsored by Rubik?


they don't use rubik's brands. Also it is only Leo and Max I think.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> And yet the faster ones are sponsored by Rubik?


They don't have to use Rubik's brand cubes, though. I think the main reason they did that was because they get to use whatever cubes they want, but they still get merch, and because they are sponsored by the original makers of the cube, they get more publicity because they aren't supporting "knock-offs." (The general public doesn't care what cubes they use, they just know that they are solving them really fast.)


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> they don't use rubik's brands. Also it is only Leo and Max I think.


And Dana and Jack Cai.


BenChristman1 said:


> They don't have to use Rubik's brand cubes, though. I think the main reason they did that was because they get to use whatever cubes they want, but they still get merch, and because they are sponsored by the original makers of the cube, they get more publicity because they aren't supporting "knock-offs." (The general public doesn't care what cubes they use, they just know that they are solving them really fast.)


But Dana, Leo, and Max are sponsored by Gan already, so they are


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> And Dana and Jack Cai.
> 
> But Dana, Leo, and Max are sponsored by Gan already, so they are


well the rubik's sponsorship is just a publicity thing. Also we are pretty far away from the YLM argument now.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> well the rubik's sponsorship is just a publicity thing. Also we are pretty far away from the YLM argument now.


so its not doing anything for rubiks
yes we are.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> so its not doing anything for rubiks
> yes we are.


well rubiks does get some world record holders supporting them. It's not like a non cuber can tell what's a rubiks brand and what isn't


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 2, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> It's bigger than a standard 3x3. In my book, anything bigger than a 3x3 should be a big cube. Now, change my mind. Also the YLM is the best 4x4





DNF_Cuber said:


> how is a cube that can be solved in <20 seconds a big cube? Also if the YLM is the best 4x4 why does nobody use it and it get bad reviews.





Jam88 said:


> Hello? I use it
> If you call 5 star reviews bad, then yes
> 
> 
> ...





DNF_Cuber said:


> I am talking about significant world class solvers. Also look at youcuber's reviews of the cube.





Jam88 said:


> They make up the minority. The masses overall like it, but you're saying its bad because 100 maybe 200 out of like 2 million cubers don't like it. They might have more influence, but their opinion won't count for more if it's a plain vote.





Milominx said:


> Mine is quite bad im thinking about getting a RS4M with a bit of My Christmas money. It Also makes a weird squeeky Noise when i turn. And several magnets fell out.





DNF_Cuber said:


> what is the best solver that uses it?





BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe tell me where you got those numbers, especially the 2 million one?





Jam88 said:


> OK, 2 million is grossly understated. I've heard that 2% of the population solve, so actually 140 million. The 100-200 is top 20 in 4x4 and 80-180 yters
> 
> idk





DNF_Cuber said:


> if 2% is true like 5% of those people are actual speedcubers. If the best and most influential solvers don't like it, it probably isn't good.





Jam88 said:


> We get back to the same point I was making earlier. You seem to be giving way more weight to the opinions of the best solvers. Just because they are better, doesn't mean their opinions count for more.
> I will give an example.
> Bill Gates doesn't like the iPhone 20.
> That hypothetical phone has all 5 star reviews.
> So you would say, just because Bill Gates doesn't like it, no one should and it is trash?!





DNF_Cuber said:


> Their opinions do matter more. The people that are solving at the highest level are the ones who know their equipment well and need the best. Also you aren't siting millions of people liking the YLM, you are citing a dozen or so reviews.





BenChristman1 said:


> View attachment 14404
> 
> 
> He is also the CEO of a rival company so...





Jam88 said:


> I'm going to stop arguing now. I can't seem to get the point across.





DNF_Cuber said:


> Cough Cough since you have no point Cough cough





Jam88 said:


> And yet the faster ones are sponsored by Rubik?





DNF_Cuber said:


> they don't use rubik's brands. Also it is only Leo and Max I think.





BenChristman1 said:


> They don't have to use Rubik's brand cubes, though. I think the main reason they did that was because they get to use whatever cubes they want, but they still get merch, and because they are sponsored by the original makers of the cube, they get more publicity because they aren't supporting "knock-offs." (The general public doesn't care what cubes they use, they just know that they are solving them really fast.)


PERSONAL PREFERENCE PEOPLE OH MY GOSH


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> PERSONAL PREFERENCE PEOPLE OH MY GOSH


How long did it take you to find all those posts to quote 
Yh i guess it is, but @DNF_Cuber was completely dissing it, when it is not a bad option


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> How long did it take you to find all those posts to quote
> Yh i guess it is, but @DNF_Cuber was completely dissing it, when it is not a bad option


Umm you kind of missed the point......


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Umm you kind of missed the point......


Me sitting here quietly not being immature(Momentarily)


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what is the best solver that uses it?


*Who lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> But Dana, Leo, and Max are sponsored by Gan already, so they are


They can't be sponsored by both. Once again, rival companies. "Hey, I'm sponsored by both Apple and Samsung, this is such a good idea!" No. Just no. That's not how it works.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> They can't be sponsored by both. Once again, rival companies. "Hey, I'm sponsored by both Apple and Samsung, this is such a good idea!" No. Just no. That's not how it works.


eh. It's more like they are sponsored by toyota and apple, the companies have such different agendas.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> They can't be sponsored by both. Once again, rival companies. "Hey, I'm sponsored by both Apple and Samsung, this is such a good idea!" No. Just no. That's not how it works.


BUT THEY ARE
they are sponsored by gan and are rubiks ambassadors


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> BUT THEY ARE
> they are sponsored by gan and are rubiks ambassadors


That doesn't technically mean they are sponsored. That means they were paid to advertise, and get Rubik's some publicity. People are more likely to buy stuff that world class cubers advertise, *Cough Cough* Gan


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 3, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> It's bigger than a standard 3x3. In my book, anything bigger than a 3x3 should be a big cube. Now, change my mind. Also the YLM is the best 4x4


Well a 3x3 is bigger than a standard 2x2. In my book, anything bigger than a 2x2 should be a big cube.

Doesn't that make sense?


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well a 3x3 is bigger than a standard 2x2. In my book, anything bigger than a 2x2 should be a big cube.
> 
> Doesn't that make sense?


To counter. 4x4, like ever other higher nxn puzzle, is solved in the style of reducing it to a 3x3 state and then solving it as a 3x3. Unlike 4x4+, 3x3 doesn't have a reduction phase into a lower order puzzle => not big cube. You could also say that big cubes are nxn puzzle where you must solve centers and pair edges, something which is lacking in 3x3 ( I guess you still must ' solve centers ' but there is definitely no edge pairing ).


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 3, 2021)

Silky said:


> To counter. 4x4, like ever other higher nxn puzzle, is solved in the style of reducing it to a 3x3 state and then solving it as a 3x3. Unlike 4x4+, 3x3 doesn't have a reduction phase into a lower order puzzle => not big cube. You could also say that big cubes are nxn puzzle where you must solve centers and pair edges, something which is lacking in 3x3 ( I guess you still must ' solve centers ' but there is definitely no edge pairing ).


I guess thats fair, but 4x4 is so much more unique in the meta compared to 5-7. 5-7 methods are all basically the same for each cube but Yau4 and Yau5 are pretty different, and so is the edge pairing. I also will make the argument that it's not a big cube because being good at 4x4 doesn't automatically make you good at 5-7. There is a correlation, however sills from 5-7 don't translate very well to 4x4.


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I guess thats fair, but 4x4 is so much more unique in the meta compared to 5-7. 5-7 methods are all basically the same for each cube but Yau4 and Yau5 are pretty different, and so is the edge pairing. I also will make the argument that it's not a big cube because being good at 4x4 doesn't automatically make you good at 5-7. There is a correlation, however sills from 5-7 don't translate very well to 4x4.


4x4 is really unique which is why I love it so much. It's big enough where it's significantly more complex than 3x3 but is still simple enough where direct solving is still relevant. It's like 3/4 of the solve is 'big cube stuff' and the rest is 3x3 stage which means you still have to be very fast at 3x3.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> He is also the CEO of a rival company so...


Gates hasn't worked at Microsoft in almost 15 years.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 3, 2021)

ARGUMENT: 5-style will overtake the Roux method in the future, and nothing can save that, D2 L' U L2 S' L' S L' U' L D2.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> ARGUMENT: 5-style will overtake the Roux method in the future, and nothing can save that, D2 L' U L2 S' L' S L' U' L D2.


Isn't 5 style BLD?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Isn't 5 style BLD?


I think it's a joke, but if you get fast enough you can do all of your memo during inspection and one look 3x3.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 3, 2021)

I really don't understand why peoples opinions are being "meh'd." Surely due to the fact this is an "argument thread" you should at least insist on not "mehhing" people, but listening to their argument, and then considering what influenced that decision, and then begin to counter that opinion with your thoughts.

I find it strange that people continue to "meh" people or "eye-roll" people so much that the original person, who willingly told their opinion to a wide audience, begins to doubt their own opinion.. I personally think this thread is nothing but a way of either disowning someone's opinion or supporting a widely known one.

However, away from the rant....



Nmile7300 said:


> PERSONAL PREFERENCE PEOPLE OH MY GOSH


I am extremely glad someone made this clear



Tabe said:


> Gates hasn't worked at Microsoft in almost 15 years.


I don't think it's been that long, probably around 8-10 years I think.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I think it's a joke, but if you get fast enough you can do all of your memo during inspection and one look 3x3.


True, this is what I meant by 5-style overtaking Roux. 5-style will be a better corner's first method, L D2 M' F' M F D2 L'.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> True, this is what I meant by 5-style overtaking Roux. 5-style will be a better corner's first method, L D2 M' F' M F D2 L'.


I don't see anyone doing Roux blind, so probably. Once look is the future


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don't see anyone doing Roux blind, so probably. Once look is the future


if it can get under 70 moves or so.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

I think extra moves is a small price to pay for one look.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I think extra moves is a small price to pay for one look.


you'd have to turn at like 15+ tps to get a sub 6 average with 3-style


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you'd have to turn at like 15+ tps to get a sub 6 average with 3-style


I didn't say sub 6. I said faster than Roux, which is about sub 8. which would make 8 or 9 tps.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I didn't say sub 6. I said faster than Roux, which is about sub 8. which would make 8 or 9 tps.


roux has a sub 6 average. Roux is at least as fast as CFOP


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> roux has a sub 6 average. Roux is at least as fast as CFOP


Oh it does? I could only find a 7.83 average. Couldn't find any other video of a faster average. The Asian record is 5.98, barely sub 6 set by a Sean, using roux. Thats a single though.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Oh it does? I could only find a 7.83 average. Couldn't find any other video of a faster average. The Asian record is 5.98, barely sub 6 set by a Sean, using roux. Thats a single though.


that's an average you nerd. Kian also has a 6.52 official average




Also sean has a 4.98 official single


----------



## Milominx (Jan 4, 2021)

YJ has the best screwdriver, change my mind


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you nerd.


im more nerdy than MJS Cubing 100%


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that's an average you nerd. Kian also has a 6.52 official average
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wait im a mega brain size. Forget everything previously stated


Milominx said:


> YJ has the best screwdriver, change my mind


Moyu makes the best screwdriver. It's a classic, and its a good small size


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Moyu makes the best screwdriver. It's a classic, and its a good small size


nah its the x-man one


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> nah its the x-man one


I have a volt v2 and no screwdriver.Do they make one?


----------



## Milominx (Jan 4, 2021)

The moyu is too fat and i have not seen the xman one, the yj has a nice shape and size and looks quite cool.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have a volt v2 and no screwdriver.Do they make one?


yeah the pyraminx came with one thats kind of cool, but has too many pieces to loose.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> oh wait im a mega brain size. Forget everything previously stated
> 
> Moyu makes the best screwdriver. It's a classic, and its a good small size


moyu makes good screwdrivers i agree simple and easy to use, and also im actually ultra brain size, hahaha


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

YJ has the best screwdriver for sure.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> YJ has the best screwdriver for sure.








are these the screwdrivers? If so they look okay but look too short, and plain, unlike moyu screwdriver which is a bit longer and has a carving on it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> are these the screwdrivers? If so they look okay but look too short, and plain, unlike moyu screwdriver which is a bit longer and has a carving on it.


No, they are kind of a “T” shape.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> are these the screwdrivers? If so they look okay but look too short, and plain, unlike moyu screwdriver which is a bit longer and has a carving on it.


no, the YJ has more of a T shape
EDIT:Ninja'd


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

Best ever screwdriver


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> View attachment 14426
> Best ever screwdriver


Oh my goodness, MoYu Screwdriver is the best in the business, even if you count GAN's tiny screwdriver and YJ's "T" Shaped one.
Great Portability, grip (due to the mini grooves on it).

EDIT: My screwdriver main would probably be the Meilong 3x3 Screwdriver. 



Nir1213 said:


> are these the screwdrivers? If so they look okay but look too short, and plain, unlike moyu screwdriver which is a bit longer and has a carving on it.


And I might as well address that this is a Mini MoYu Screwdriver (available on KewbzUk etc).


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

5CF (5x5 Corners First) is a method I invented and I think it has alot of potential. Argue with me


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> 5CF (5x5 Corners First) is a method I invented and I think it has alot of potential. Argue with me


You have already caused intense annoyance in like an hour after getting unbanned.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> You have already caused intense annoyance in like an hour after getting unbanned.


ok ok i will stop.



DNF_Cuber said:


> You have already caused intense annoyance in like an hour after getting unbanned.


actually this thread is literally designed to start WW3! 5CF Method has alot of potential lol.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> 5CF (5x5 Corners First) is a method I invented and I think it has alot of potential. Argue with me


It sucks.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

Lets call it HMCF(High Movecount corners first)
Pros-
I'll think of some later
Cons-
Slow L4C
High Movecount
Bad Lookahead
Everything else


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It sucks.


It sucks currenttly but with a little bit of experience, popularity, and development, this might just be better than yau and redux



DNF_Cuber said:


> Lets call it HMCF(High Movecount corners first)
> Pros-
> I'll think of some later
> Cons-
> ...


lol but it might be better with a little development, experience, and popularity. Of course it sucks now. It will be better later.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> It sucks currenttly


right, for once. 
It isn't going to get much better, though.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

My post about 5CF Method was deleted but the replies were moved to the new method idea thread thing. I want it back or else I might suggest you do the same with LMCF discussion and ZZ and ZB discussion. Yes even ZB deserves to be moved if 5CF is. And you know how much I praise the heck out of ZB.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> My post about 5CF Method was deleted but the replies were moved to the new method idea thread thing. I want it back or else I might suggest you do the same with LMCF discussion and ZZ and ZB discussion. Yes even ZB deserves to be moved if 5CF is. And you know how much I praise the heck out of ZB.


ZB is a proven method and LMCF is a thoughtful proposition. You just chucked 5CF together and that belongs in the new method thread. If it becomes a detailed method with a set of algs then maybe it can have a thread.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> ZB is a proven method and LMCF is a thoughtful proposition. You just chucked 5CF together and that belongs in the new method thread. If it becomes a detailed method with a set of algs then maybe it can have a thread.


Algs for L4C is a thing isnt it.
Algs for Edge pairing the last 4 edge pairs is a thing too.
You solve the corners like a 2x2 which requires ALGS.

I contacted brest about the post removal but i havent heard back yet.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Algs for L4C is a thing isnt it.
> Algs for Edge pairing the last 4 edge pairs is a thing too.
> You solve the corners like a 2x2 which requires ALGS.


Those are ALGS that can be found elsewhere, but maybe if you list them then you can post a thread.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Those are ALGS that can be found elsewhere, but maybe if you list them then you can post a thread.


i will once my post gets unremoved. As soon as I get wotd my post is back, I will immediatly edit them to have those algs (maybe not the 2x2 algs).


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> i will once my post gets unremoved. As soon as I get wotd my post is back, I will immediatly edit them to have those algs (maybe not the 2x2 algs).


If I were you, I would just stop posting. You're going to get yourself banned again.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> If I were you, I would just stop posting. You're going to get yourself banned again.


I feel like he is one of the members who doesnt listen at all to other people.

There was a quote once that said "Its hard to win an argument with a smart person, but its near imposssible to win an argument with a stupid person."

(sorry if it was offensive probably gonna get banned for saying this)


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> I feel like he is one of the members who doesnt listen at all to other people.
> 
> There was a quote once that said "Its hard to win an argument with a smart person, but its near imposssible to win an argument with a stupid person."
> 
> (sorry if it was offensive probably gonna get banned for saying this)


you probably wont get banned


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> you probably wont get banned


i cant believe you didnt roll eyes or angry me just because i said i was probably going to get banned for saying that...


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> i cant believe you didnt roll eyes or angry me just because i said i was probably going to get banned for saying that...


all i know is you get banned for saying a 500 character word in all caps.



MJS Cubing said:


> If I were you, I would just stop posting. You're going to get yourself banned again.


Been there done that, NEXT


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> all i know is you get banned for saying a 500 character word in all caps.


and you can get banned in many other ways, like creating alt accounts, and double posting*

*


LukasCubes said:


> all i know is you get banned for saying a 500 character word in all caps.





LukasCubes said:


> Been there done that, NEXT




please edit your posts


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> and you can get banned in many other ways, like creating alt accounts, and double posting*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I edited my posts before, i got banned on my RussoCuber account back when I actually used russo, and double posting shouldnt be a way to get banned.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I edited my posts before, i got banned on my RussoCuber account back when I actually used russo, and double posting shouldnt be a way to get banned.


i mean you should be permabanned already because you are on your alt account, but your lucky that the mods have given you a chance. Also double posting alot does get you banned actually.

Also this is getting slightly off topic so lets now rant and argue about how 5CF is a bad method for speedsolving and does not have potential!


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> i mean you should be permabanned already because you are on your alt account, but your lucky that the mods have given you a chance. Also double posting alot does get you banned actually.
> 
> Also this is getting slightly off topic so lets now rant and argue about how 5CF is a bad method for speedsolving and does not have potential!


ok lets argue about 5CF. It has potential. ARGUE!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 5, 2021)

Let me just say that there is a difference between a new method being bad but with potential, and bad without potential. 5CF is the latter.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> ok lets argue about 5CF. It has potential. ARGUE!


Just because someone with a big ego made the method, doesn't make it good. If you could get a decent average on this without any complete redesigns you could maybe get someone to agree. Also, don't brag about getting banned and making an alt, and it is against the rules to multi post.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

What are your guys thoughts on GAN cubes?
Other than the larger than average price, what do you guys think is lacking.
Also, MSCube is looking to be a big threat for GAN.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don't just hate Gan for it's price. It's cubes often are repeated from the last just changing little things and marketing it as revolutionary. Take for example the 11 M pro. They added these shiny "core magnets" and called it revolutionary. They might be cool, but they work the same as normal magnets, and it is near impossible to feel the magnet strength change when you change the magnets.
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong with more options, however, a standard and enhanced is a bit unnecessary. In the MS3, the enhanced supposedly has a "Dual magnet system" and although I don't know what it is, what I do know is that it probably is the exact same as normal magnets. From what I can tell, that is the only difference. That being said, I really liked the idea of the 11 M pro coming in all different surfaces. This is probably a good thing to call revolutionary, because no more are we stuck with whatever surface the cube comes with, although, none of this matters to me because I prefer stickers.



So...
Quick questions:
Do you have the 11m Pro or GAN XS?
Have you tried corner magnets?
How do you know corner magnets feel same as regular magnets?

The 11M Pro is not just an XS with corner magnets FYI.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on GAN cubes?
> Other than the larger than average price, what do you guys think is lacking.
> Also, MSCube is looking to be a big threat for GAN.


It's pretty much the same as Gan, even the email I got from speedcubeshop said it was a Gan but not. It does seem to have a similar feature set with a considerably lower price, although still pretty high for a 3x3.


Zain_A24 said:


> So...
> Quick questions:
> Do you have the 11m Pro or GAN XS?
> Have you tried corner magnets?
> ...


So my friend got the 11 M pro, but I have not tried the XS. I have tried the X though. I will admit performance was pretty good, although, not better than anything else I've tried. Since my friend has the 11 M pro, I have tried it, and I can't really tell a difference when turning. If you turn REALLY slow you might be able to tell a difference, and I'm pretty sure a number of people have remarked about this in their reviews. The corner magnets feel no different to normal magnets to me, besides being a bit stronger than your average magnets. I main the valk elite, and I feel the same strong magnet feeling, and as I get better at controlling cubes I have been prefer lighter and lighter magnets, and I like the fact that they allow you to put in green centers to get rid of the magnets completely in the centers, leaving just the ones in the edges. Another thing about the 11 M that I don't like is the fact that it does not come in stickered, but I don't feel like arguing stickers vs stickerless right now.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

I dont have gan cubes and i dont want any. Convince me otherwise.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I dont have gan cubes and i dont want any. Convince me otherwise.


there is no convincing to be had. Gan sucks.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I dont have gan cubes and i dont want any. Convince me otherwise.



We don't need to force you to buy GAN cubes.
If you don't like the look of them, then they're probably not for you.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> there is no convincing to be had. Gan sucks.


You haven't answered my questions.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> You haven't answered my questions.


Actually I have


MJS Cubing said:


> So my friend got the 11 M pro, but I have not tried the XS. I have tried the X though. I will admit performance was pretty good, although, not better than anything else I've tried. Since my friend has the 11 M pro, I have tried it, and I can't really tell a difference when turning. If you turn REALLY slow you might be able to tell a difference, and I'm pretty sure a number of people have remarked about this in their reviews. The corner magnets feel no different to normal magnets to me, besides being a bit stronger than your average magnets. I main the valk elite, and I feel the same strong magnet feeling, and as I get better at controlling cubes I have been prefer lighter and lighter magnets, and I like the fact that they allow you to put in green centers to get rid of the magnets completely in the centers, leaving just the ones in the edges. Another thing about the 11 M that I don't like is the fact that it does not come in stickered, but I don't feel like arguing stickers vs stickerless right now.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Actually I have


How did I not see that.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> It's pretty much the same as Gan, even the email I got from speedcubeshop said it was a Gan but not. It does seem to have a similar feature set with a considerably lower price, although still pretty high for a 3x3.
> 
> So my friend got the 11 M pro, but I have not tried the XS. I have tried the X though. I will admit performance was pretty good, although, not better than anything else I've tried. Since my friend has the 11 M pro, I have tried it, and I can't really tell a difference when turning. If you turn REALLY slow you might be able to tell a difference, and I'm pretty sure a number of people have remarked about this in their reviews. The corner magnets feel no different to normal magnets to me, besides being a bit stronger than your average magnets. I main the valk elite, and I feel the same strong magnet feeling, and as I get better at controlling cubes I have been prefer lighter and lighter magnets, and I like the fact that they allow you to put in green centers to get rid of the magnets completely in the centers, leaving just the ones in the edges. Another thing about the 11 M that I don't like is the fact that it does not come in stickered, but I don't feel like arguing stickers vs stickerless right now.



My counter arguments:
1 - You say you haven't seen or tried the XS yet you say the 11M Pro is "the same with added corner magnets". Where is the logic in this?
2 - You admit to GAN cubes being good. That's a point for us GAN fanboys/girls
3 - When you say "not better than anything else I tried" what are you comparing to?
4 - If you are using reviews as a way to produce your arguments you are going about it all wrong.
5 - The corner magnets are easily noticeable at high and low speeds. Do bear in mind that you have no idea what strength the corner magnets were set to on the cube you tried and you probably didn't try the cube for long enough / do enough solving on it compared to another cube to know how the corner magnets make an impact
6 - GAN 11 does come in stickered.

I'll update this as I find more flaws in your arguments.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> My counter arguments:
> 1 - You say you haven't seen or tried the XS yet you say the 11M Pro is "the same with added corner magnets". Where is the logic in this?
> 2 - You admit to GAN cubes being good. That's a point for us GAN fanboys/girls
> 3 - When you say "not better than anything else I tried" what are you comparing to?
> ...


1 - Because pretty much every Gan cube before this has been the same, and it has the same core.
2 - Gan cubes are good, but not better than a cube at a lower price, the Tengyun, Guhong v4, Valk, WRM, GTS line, RS3M 2020, etc.
3 - Valk elite, GTS2M, Valk M, Pro Shop Little Magic M, Yulong V2 M, and I've heard that other cubes are just as good too, like the cubes above.
4 - I'm not just using reviews
5 - I couldn't feel a difference, and I don't own the cube so I am not doing many solves on it, and I'm not alone, Jperm points out that he can't feel a difference in his review
6 - The 11 M does not come in stickered, only in black internals, at least on TC or SCS


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> 1 - Because pretty much every Gan cube before this has been the same, and it has the same core.
> 2 - Gan cubes are good, but not better than a cube at a lower price, the Tengyun, Guhong v4, Valk, WRM, GTS line, RS3M 2020, etc.
> 3 - Valk elite, GTS2M, Valk M, Pro Shop Little Magic M, Yulong V2 M, and I've heard that other cubes are just as good too, like the cubes above.


Would you like me to counter your counters:
1 - "it has the same core"

Every cube since 2015 has the same octopus core (used 2015 as a random example). Does that mean that every cube with an octopus core is the same.
Invalid

- "every gan cube is the same"

How do you know this without any reasonable knowledge of GAN cubes. Can immediately shut this one down unless you have reasonable arguments.

2 - "Good but not better than those at a lower price"
This is subjective. Entirely personal preference. If you don't like the feel of GAN than that's up to you. Still doesn't justify saying "GAN sucks". There's a difference between "GAN sucks" and "Gan cubes are good, but blah blah".

3 - Once again subjective. Some great cubes in there so not going to complain that you are comparing with bad cubes. Once again, when you say "I've heard" in an argument, it never works.

No counters for points 4 to 6 so I'll assume I got those.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 5, 2021)

Ok, my opinion is that Gan definitely has some problems and flaws. BUT that doesn’t mean they “suck” or are a bad company.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Would you like me to counter your counters:
> 1 - "it has the same core"
> 
> Every cube since 2015 has the same octopus core (used 2015 as a random example). Does that mean that every cube with an octopus core is the same.
> ...


1 - The same core and tensioning system as the XS, just has extra magnets.

2 - I'm looking at this from performance, not feel, it doesn't have better corner cutting, isn't faster, and isn't smoother

3 - I won't say I've heard then. I give quotes.

also, I did counter those.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> 1 - The same core and tensioning system as the XS, just has extra magnets.
> 
> 2 - I'm looking at this from performance, not feel, it doesn't have better corner cutting, isn't faster, and isn't smoother
> 
> ...



1 - That doesn't make it the same. Are you saying in order to make an upgraded product, you have to change everything about the product.
In cars for example, in order to make an upgraded version of a car you need to start from scratch and change every aspect, even those that are good without change. Doesn't make sense.

Differences:
Piece design
Magnet positioning
Magnet Adjustment
Lighter Weight
New Material

That's enough of a difference for it to be called a different cube.

2 - You realise performance is heavily based on setup and break-in. You tried a GAN cube that belonged to someone else. This was probably set up to suit their feel and not yours, or maybe not even set up at all. You can't fairly compare a cube you briefly tried to one that you have probably done thousands of solves on at this point. Feel is practically performance at this point.

3 - Please do. It adds credibility to your "arguments".


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m just going to give my opinion on Gan:

I think that their cubes are really good for certain people. I have an Air and an X, and they are both good, but I don’t main either. I don’t really like the look of the stickerless black internals, but I really love the look of the primary internals on the 11. I think that the naming scheme is stupid, but obviously they are really successful as a company, and I don’t see anything wrong with making their cubes expensive, because people are obviously buying them, but they just don’t reach quite as large of an audience because of the high price. Overall, Gan is a successful company and makes good cubes because they made a name for themselves very quickly. Nobody can say that Gan makes bad cubes, because they aren’t bad, they just don’t fit you.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m just going to give my opinion on Gan:
> 
> I think that their cubes are really good for certain people. I have an Air and an X, and they are both good, but I don’t main either. I don’t really like the look of the stickerless black internals, but I really love the look of the primary internals on the 11. I think that the naming scheme is stupid, but obviously they are really successful as a company, and I don’t see anything wrong with making their cubes expensive, because people are obviously buying them, but they just don’t reach quite as large of an audience because of the high price. Overall, Gan is a successful company and makes good cubes because they made a name for themselves very quickly. Nobody can say that Gan makes bad cubes, because they aren’t bad, they just don’t fit you.


I guess I will have to surrender, as I am starting to see why my point makes no sense. Because you said the sticker less and primary looks good, my valk elite and black caps looks the best.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

8x8 should be a WCA event Mo3


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> 8x8 should be a WCA event Mo3


I don't think that 8x8 should be a WCA event, and here's why:
1. 8x8's are expensive, and a magnetic one would be insane
2. Some people (Myself included) already think 7x7 is too big
3. It wouldn't be a fast event, with the uwr being just sub-4
4. Hardware isn't amazing yet like in 7x7


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don't think that 8x8 should be a WCA event, and here's why:
> 1. 8x8's are expensive, and a magnetic one would be insane
> 2. Some people (Myself included) already think 7x7 is too big
> 3. It wouldn't be a fast event, with the uwr being just sub-4
> 4. Hardware isn't amazing yet like in 7x7


4 (part 2). 8x8 hardware will never be amazing. Even in the 10+ years since the V-Cube 6 was released, 6x6 hardware still sucks. 8x8 hardware would be even worse.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> 4 (part 2). 8x8 hardware will never be amazing. Even in the 10+ years since the V-Cube 6 was released, 6x6 hardware still sucks. 8x8 hardware would be even worse.


**V-Cube 6 pops flashbacks**


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

Top 10 photos taken moments before disaster


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> View attachment 14451
> Top 10 photos taken moments before disaster


it was that moment he knew he ****** up


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> View attachment 14453


SKIBIDI BOP MM DADA *cube explodes*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> View attachment 14451
> Top 10 photos taken moments before disaster





Mo_A2244 said:


> View attachment 14453


<insert cringe-because-I-know-what’s-coming reaction>


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> <insert cringe-because-I-know-what’s-coming reaction>








there you go

sorry about it being so big


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 5, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> SKIBIDI BOP MM DADA *cube explodes*


The 1st joke on the forums I actually understand....


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 6, 2021)

i argue that 2x2 is boring, since people dont even care about singles, and its way too easy for it to be a challenge (way too easy for cubers, not noncubers)

honestly, i wouldnt mind that much if 2x2 was removed from WCA


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> I want to be destroyed by negative reactions


Why though?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> i argue that 2x2 is boring, since people dont even care about singles, and its way too easy for it to be a challenge (way too easy for cubers, not noncubers)
> 
> honestly, i wouldnt mind that much if 2x2 was removed from WCA


2x2 is my favorite event, and by that logic, we can say goodbye to pyraminx and skewb, too.


----------



## qwr (Jan 6, 2021)

2x2 is impressive when you can pick it up, solve it one second, then put it down before people even realize what's happened


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> 2x2 is impressive when you can pick it up, solve it one second, then put it down before people even realize what's happened


"Don't blink or you'll miss it"


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on GAN cubes?
> Other than the larger than average price, what do you guys think is lacking.
> Also, MSCube is looking to be a big threat for GAN.


I think that Gan should try to produce a simple, more traditional cube without a fancy tensioning system or adjustable magnets. This wouldn't need to be the flagship, but simply another option.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> i argue that 2x2 is boring, since people dont even care about singles, and its way too easy for it to be a challenge (way too easy for cubers, not noncubers)
> 
> honestly, i wouldnt mind that much if 2x2 was removed from WCA


It's true that it is easy to solve, but optimizing solutions is quite hard, especially during inspection


----------



## qwr (Jan 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think that Gan should try to produce a simple, more traditional cube without a fancy tensioning system or adjustable magnets. This wouldn't need to be the flagship, but simply another option.



they have their monster go cubes and RS cube


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> they have their monster go cubes and RS cube


They do, but maybe something with a reasonably priced. The monster go cubes did not perform too well for their price.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> they have their monster go cubes and RS cube


They both had weird tensioning with like only 2 settings. Also I want magnets(I guess one monster go had)


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 6, 2021)

i agree, 2x2 is fast but boring


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> i agree, 2x2 is fast but boring





BenChristman1 said:


> 2x2 is my favorite event, and by that logic, we can say goodbye to pyraminx and skewb, too.


Do you like pyraminx and/or skewb? If you don't, then fine, you just don't like fast events, and I guess that's fine (except most people will completely disagree with you), but if you do like at least one of those 2, then you can't say that 2x2 is bad.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 6, 2021)

I agree skewb is not so fun.
Pyra is awesome
2x2 is all about luck and learning algorithms, but it is still kinda fun


----------



## qwr (Jan 6, 2021)

2x2 is kinda like playing a slot machine for me. Sometimes I get a really lucky 2s solve and it feels great.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 6, 2021)

ya its a gamble
a good solve will be sub 1 second for me
Bad solve is sub 20 secs


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Do you like pyraminx and/or skewb? If you don't, then fine, you just don't like fast events, and I guess that's fine (except most people will completely disagree with you), but if you do like at least one of those 2, then you can't say that 2x2 is bad.


I consider both of those average in terms of my liking. My favorite would be 3x3 and 5x5.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 6, 2021)

*SCOOB BAD, 2x2 AND PYRA GOOD*
but i suck at pyra


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ya its a gamble
> a good solve will be sub 1 second for me
> Bad solve is sub 20 secs


That’s some insane inconsistency.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> That’s some insane inconsistency.


Welcome to my 3x3 solves. I am sub 30 on a bad solve, sub 15 on a good one.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> That’s some insane inconsistency.


its 2x2
I suck at pyra too, but it is fun to solve if you use L4E


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

The real best events are Clonk and Squan


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 6, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> The real best events are Clonk and Squan


3x3, megaminx, and squan are OO


----------



## Milominx (Jan 6, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> 3x3, megaminx, and squan are OO


Mega is OB (Objectively Boring)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

I’m bored, so let’s argue. csTimer is the best cube timer, and TC is the best cube shop.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I’m bored, so let’s argue. csTimer is the best cube timer, and TC is the best cube shop.


Kinda tru but only in the USA, in Scandinavia it is Cuboss.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I’m bored, so let’s argue. csTimer is the best cube timer, and TC is the best cube shop.


i agree but i never heard of TC before. CStimer is the best timer tho


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> i agree but i never heard of TC before. CStimer is the best timer tho


TC is The Cubicle.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

Here’s something more controversial. The 2021 Worlds podium will look like this:
1. Leo bormeo 
2. Tymon
3. Max Park


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Here’s something more controversial. The 2021 Worlds podium will look like this:
> 1. Leo bormeo
> 2. Tymon
> 3. Max Park



Agree, maybe with Feliks taking #3 over Max


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Here’s something more controversial. The 2021 Worlds podium will look like this:
> 1. Leo bormeo
> 2. Tymon
> 3. Max Park


Thats not controversial pretty Good prediction


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

Lemme say something megaminx is Boring just 3x3 but more repetitve.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Here’s something more controversial. The 2021 Worlds podium will look like this:
> 1. Leo bormeo
> 2. Tymon
> 3. Max Park


or... 1. Tymon
2. Feliks
3. Matty Inaba


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> or... 1. Tymon
> 2. Feliks
> 3. Matty Inaba


Yes even better but Leo att 3 and Matty at 2 and No feliks


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> or... 1. Tymon
> 2. Feliks
> 3. Matty Inaba


Leo was insane during monkey league. You can’t take him off the podium


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 7, 2021)

what about sean patrick viallanueva?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> what about sean patrick viallanueva?


he is insane, I think he needs to practice a bit more though.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 7, 2021)

Milominx said:


> TC is The Cubicle.


oh. I known the cubicle for a long time but i dont use it. No doubt its amazing.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 7, 2021)

1. Leo
2. Max
3. Feeliks
4. Tymon

thats my top 4 in worlds 2021 in order


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> 1. Leo
> 2. Max
> 3. Feeliks
> 4. Tymon
> ...


Idk if it will be in this order on the podium, but one of these people will break the 3x3 wr this year


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Idk if it will be in this order on the podium, but one of these people will break the 3x3 wr this year


If it is one of those it won't be tymon. He is too consistent for a WR single


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> If it is one of those it won't be tymon. He is too consistent for a WR single


Feliks is probably most likely, he’s gotten multiple sub wr singles at home.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Feliks is probably most likely, he’s gotten multiple sub wr singles at home.


maybe he just films more of his solves. IDK though,


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 7, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Lemme say something megaminx is Boring just 3x3 but more repetitve.


if you are noob at megaminx, then yes its just a more repetitive version of 3x3. But if you have ANY skill at it then you slowly realize the amount of creativity during F2L and S2L.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Feliks is probably most likely, he’s gotten multiple sub wr singles at home.



Have you seen Leo?


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> if you are noob at megaminx, then yes its just a more repetitive version of 3x3. But if you have ANY skill at it then you slowly realize the amount of creativity during F2L and S2L.


Maybe i am noob


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Have you seen Leo?


Yes, but Feliks has gotten multiple sub wr that I have seen, especially his recent 3.28 and his 3.33


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yes, but Feliks has gotten multiple sub wr that I have seen, especially his recent 3.28 and his 3.33



During Monkey League, Leo was getting Sub-4s nearly every week


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

ProStar said:


> During Monkey League, Leo was getting Sub-4s nearly every week


But Feliks is getting a lot of sub 4s out of the league


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 7, 2021)

Tymon is the best at averages


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Tymon is the best at averages


We already established that Tymon is too consistent to get a wr


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> But Feliks is getting a lot of sub 4s out of the league


he does like 100x as many solves at home than in the league


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 8, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> he does like 100x as many solves at home than in the league


Well maybe it will be Leo. At the very least, there should be a video this time. Also, I just reassembled my YuSu v2 M, seriously think I found a better 4x4 than the YLM, I might switch. I guess I like budget cubes, or mine are just good.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 8, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well maybe it will be Leo. At the very least, there should be a video this time. Also, I just reassembled my YuSu v2 M, seriously think I found a better 4x4 than the YLM, I might switch. I guess I like budget cubes, or mine are just good.


MJS maining a 4x4 other than the YLM? What else is going to happen this year? Feliks getting sponsored by Moyu?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 11, 2021)

I want to argue about what the best event to add to the wca would be. I would say kibiminx (kilominx is technically not the correct term) should be added, I don’t think FTO should be added, and 2x2 oh should definitely not be added.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I want to argue about what the best event to add to the wca would be. I would say kibiminx (kilominx is technically not the correct term) should be added, I don’t think FTO should be added, and 2x2 oh should definitely not be added.


I agree with everything except your opinion on FTO. FTO is equally as good as kilominx/kibiminx, and I think it should be added too


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 11, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I agree with everything except your opinion on FTO. FTO is equally as good as kilominx/kibiminx, and I think it should be added too


I would say FTO has little to no chance, because mirror cubes went through this phase a while ago, and FTO is a 3x3 shape mod, just like mirror cubes.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I would say FTO has little to no chance, because mirror cubes went through this phase a while ago, and FTO is a 3x3 shape mod, just like mirror cubes.


no it isn't.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 11, 2021)

Feeliks is best at singles


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> no it isn't.


It literally says that on the cubicles website








LanLan Octahedron


The LanLan Octahedron is a face-turning shape mod with 8 sides. It turns smoothly right out of the box and feels sturdy. Aka: FTO, faceturning octahedron, face turning octahedron




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> It literally says that on the cubicles website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it has 8 sides. You can't solve it only knowing 3x3


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it has 8 sides. You can't solve it only knowing 3x3


My 3x3 rhombic dodecahedron has 12 sides and solves the same except for center rotation.


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> ........... Also, stickers are better than stickerless. ............



Anyone care to publish their personal best times for peeling off and re-sticking the stickers?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 11, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> Anyone care to publish their personal best times for peeling off and re-sticking the stickers?


4:42 and a scraped fingernail


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 12, 2021)

0:00 with my stickerless


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 12, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Feeliks is best at singles


I want to say Leo is, but I think Feliks has a faster single. I would still say Leo is, because he got a ton of 3s in monkey league.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 12, 2021)

New argument: Pyraminx is a worse version of 2x2


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> if it can get under 70 moves or so.


But I'll bet if they do, it's gonna look so cool


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> New argument: Pyraminx is a worse version of 2x2


Yup. Pyraminx is a 2x2 in a tetrahedron with these REALLY annoying things called “tips”


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 12, 2021)

Ok which is better? OLLCP or ZBLL?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 12, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Ok which is better? OLLCP or ZBLL?


ZBLL definitely


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> ZBLL definitely


yeah I agree, ZBLL is way better


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 12, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Ok which is better? OLLCP or ZBLL?


ZBLL duh


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 12, 2021)

New argument: any 1LLL except for ZBLL sucks


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jan 12, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> New argument: any 1LLL except for ZBLL sucks


F R U R’ U’ F’ exists.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 12, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> New argument: any 1LLL except for ZBLL sucks


F R' F' R U R U' R'!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> F R' F' R U R U' R'!!!!!!!!!!


I consider that part of OLLCP, lol


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jan 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I consider that part of OLLCP, lol


...which is also a part of 1lll


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 12, 2021)

CrispyCubing said:


> ...which is also a part of 1lll


tru, but i don't think of hedge inverse sexy as 1LLL during a solve


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 13, 2021)

Speaking of last layer, Jb perm is the best PLL. This is *NOT* because I am a simp for Jperm. I just really like the alg. Its pretty short, and it has an easy and fast execution.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Speaking of last layer, Jb perm is the best PLL. This is *NOT* because I am a simp for Jperm. I just really like the alg. Its pretty short, and it has an easy and fast execution.


You mean Ua perm


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Speaking of last layer, Jb perm is the best PLL. This is *NOT* because I am a simp for Jperm. I just really like the alg. Its pretty short, and it has an easy and fast execution.


no it is ua perm both RUS and MU is faster than Jb and its really nice to execute


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> You mean Ua perm





Milominx said:


> no it is ua perm both RUS and MU is faster than Jb and its really nice to execute


You could argue, but S and M moves are harder for people starting out (at least they were for me). Jb Is RUF 3 gen, and is much easier for beginners.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> You could argue, but S and M moves are harder for people starting out (at least they were for me). Jb Is RUF 3 gen, and is much easier for beginners.


but beginners dont use full pll


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

also SCR > J Perm
and 5x5 > 4x4


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2021)

Milominx said:


> also SCR > J Perm



CubeHead >= Jperm > everyone


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 13, 2021)

Milominx said:


> also SCR > J Perm





ProStar said:


> CubeHead >= Jperm > everyone


Cubehead=CSH=Jperm>Everyone


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

ProStar said:


> CubeHead >= Jperm > everyone


Milominx > Everyone
(Btw pls sub)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 13, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Milominx > Everyone
> (Btw pls sub)


Love the shameless self promotion. You got a sub


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

my favorite youcuber is Milominx


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Love the shameless self promotion. You gotta sub


Thx for sub
Subbing to milominx > Not subbing to milominx


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 13, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Thx for sub
> Subbing to milominx > Not subbing to milominx


Subbing to MJS Cubing>everything else


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Subbing to MJS Cubing>everything else


Subbing to milominx > subbing to mjs > everything else
(btw i subbed)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 13, 2021)

Cyoubx > Cubehead >= J Perm > everyone else > CE


----------



## Milominx (Jan 13, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Cyoubx > Cubehead >= J Perm > everyone else > CE


J perm is *NOT* better than *MILOMINX*
*MILOMINX > CUBEHEAD = J PERM > EVERYONE ELSE > CE > NOT SUBBING TO MILOMINX*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber>People he subs to> Trash> everything

Can we get my 1 vid where I don't talk to 150 likes and me to 100 subs?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> DNF_Cuber>People he subs to> Trash> everything
> 
> Can we get my 1 vid where I don't talk to 150 likes and me to 100 subs?


your channel button does not work :/


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2021)

Can we please stop the self-promotion


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Can we please stop the self-promotion


I was just joking. Also,
BETTER FIX THAT CHANNEL BUTTON I COULD GET A SUB WHICH I HAVE WORKED SUPER HARD FOR


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 13, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Subbing to milominx > subbing to mjs > everything else
> (btw i subbed)


Thanks, but let's stop the promotion


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> your channel button does not work :/


shamelss


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> shamelss


subbed


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 14, 2021)

The Yj Yufu v2 m is the best 7x7


Change my mind


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 14, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> The Yj Yufu v2 m is the best 7x7
> 
> 
> Change my mind


It's great but there are better ones out there(mgc, spark, etc). It is the best for the price though.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 14, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> The Yj Yufu v2 m is the best 7x7
> 
> 
> Change my mind


You have to use a high end 7x7 before making that claim. The Spark is smaller, lighter, faster, and has better corner cutting. I haven’t tried the MGC, so I can’t say anything on it, but people seem to like it a lot.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 14, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> You have to use a high end 7x7 before making that claim. The Spark is smaller, lighter, faster, and has better corner cutting. I haven’t tried the MGC, so I can’t say anything on it, but people seem to like it a lot.


I don't agree that the Spark is faster. IMHO, its only advantage over the Yufu is size.

The MGC is basically a smaller Yufu, making it the best 7x7 on the market.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 14, 2021)

MGC is just a YUFU V2, no major difference


----------



## Tabe (Jan 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> MGC is just a YUFU V2, no major difference


It's smaller.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2021)

Tabe said:


> It's smaller.


ya, minor improvements as it is $15 more, but no mechanism change or anything


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 15, 2021)

Megaminx > 5x5 because of the amount of creativity during F2L+S2L

Change my mind


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2021)

ya 5x5 more fun


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 15, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ya 5x5 more fun


no


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2021)

All mega is is 3x3 with f2l 100 times


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 15, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> All mega is is 3x3 with f2l 100 times


False. There is much more room for blockbuilding and creative pairing because you have a lot more flexibility on megaminx (which is because there many more sides than 3x3). You clearly have little experience with megaminx to think that it's just F2L over and over.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2021)

ya, sure


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 15, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ya, sure


why don't you watch owen's megaminx PB reconstruction?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 15, 2021)

How ironic that a thread about arguing is better natured than many others that aren't. I feel I should teach you all a lesson in arguing though it doesn't really feel appropiate right now. Maybe next year.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 15, 2021)

5x5 is defenitlely better than mega


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 16, 2021)

Milominx said:


> 5x5 is defenitlely better than mega


Megaminx is better for a few reasons.
1. More creative with F2L and S2L. 
2. No centers to solve
3. Nobody likes 5x5


----------



## Milominx (Jan 16, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Megaminx is better for a few reasons.
> 1. More creative with F2L and S2L.
> 2. No centers to solve
> 3. Nobody likes 5x5


Since when does nobody like 5x5? and check WCA results i bet you that more people has competed in 5x5 than mega
Yep 22303 people have competed in 5x5 and 17091 in Megaminx


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 16, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Since when does nobody like 5x5? and check WCA results i bet you that more people has competed in 5x5 than mega
> Yep 22303 people have competed in 5x5 and 17091 in Megaminx


You can compete in event without liking it. A lot of people don't care about 2x2, but they compete anyway.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 16, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> You can compete in event without liking it. A lot of people don't care about 2x2, but they compete anyway.


Still alot of people like 5x5


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 16, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Still alot of people like 5x5


Probably just as many as megamimnx. Mega is actually a different event, so people don't just compete in it unless they want to. On the flip side, 5x5 is another NxN, and I think people feel the need to compete in all NxNs, even though some of them suck.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 17, 2021)

megaminx is cool, but it looks hard. I might get one in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 17, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> megaminx is cool, but it looks hard. I might get one in the future.


it's not hard, actually. 4x4 is harder imo because you have to learn edge pairing/center building concepts


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 18, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> it's not hard, actually. 4x4 is harder imo because you have to learn edge pairing/center building concepts


I think that 4x4 might be easier to learn, if not just for the notation. However, @Nir1213 definitely get a megaminx soon, as the event is very fun. A lot of people like the Yuhu v2 M.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 18, 2021)

Once I learned 3x3, my dad got me a megaminx because I've if my dad's colleague's son is a speedcuber and said it was the right next challenge

Sent from my Samsung microwave.


----------



## carcass (Jan 18, 2021)

5x5 is my favorite event because yau(not yau5) is fun, the centers are just right, the edges are fun, i have a celeritas valk 5 m(ok, i just love this cube, sry), I don't struggle finding the pieces, and it has the best method diversity IMO(Yau, Yau5, Hoya, Redux with E slice, Redux with M slice), and the methods are all good.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2021)

carcass said:


> 5x5 is my favorite event because yau(not yau5) is fun, the centers are just right, the edges are fun, i have a celeritas valk 5 m(ok, i just love this cube, sry), I don't struggle finding the pieces, and it has the best method diversity IMO(Yau, Yau5, Hoya, Redux with E slice, Redux with M slice), and the methods are all good.


I agree that 5x5 is the "best" event, but 2x2 is my personal favorite.


----------



## carcass (Jan 18, 2021)

> BenChristman1 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that 5x5 is the "best" event, but 2x2 is my personal favorite.


I want to hear what you like about 2x2! Is it the algs, the speed, the simplicity? Also what methods do you use? I use lbl or ortega depending on what mood I am in


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 18, 2021)

carcass said:


> I want to hear what you like about 2x2! Is it the algs, the speed, the simplicity? Also what methods do you use? I use lbl or ortega depending on what mood I am in


While 2x2 is not my favorite, I can see why someone would like it. It is easy to be good at, much more than 3x3, and it's an easy thing to practice and grind out solves. The hardware is also extremely good, with pretty much every 2x2 being good, and there is really nothing to not like.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2021)

carcass said:


> I want to hear what you like about 2x2! Is it the algs, the speed, the simplicity? Also what methods do you use? I use lbl or ortega depending on what mood I am in


I like the fact that it seems like the event that I have the most potential with. My lookahead is pretty average, so bigger cubes are harder for me, but there is very little lookahead in 2x2, and it's really easy to get relatively good at as well. I use Ortega, but I would like to learn CLL and maybe some EG-1 this year.


MJS Cubing said:


> While 2x2 is not my favorite, I can see why someone would like it. It is easy to be good at, much more than 3x3, and it's an easy thing to practice and grind out solves. The hardware is also extremely good, with pretty much every 2x2 being good, and there is really nothing to not like.


I agree with you, but I do understand that a lot of people think that it's way too fast, especially when people are getting stupidly fast averages (like sub-1.2 or even sub-1), but that's kind of what I like mainly about the event. I can sit down and do an ao100 in less than 30 minutes, so it's a great event to practice if you don't have a lot of time.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 18, 2021)

I also use ortega. 
2x2 is fun but it all about luck, learning algs, and hardware


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 18, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I also use ortega.
> 2x2 is fun but it all about luck, learning algs, and hardware


I also use Ortega, probably not going to bother working on some good 2x2 alga anytime soon though, 2x2 is pretty cool though.


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 19, 2021)

Clearly your 2x2 single pb is your most important statistic.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> Clearly your 2x2 single pb is your most important statistic.


I love a random decimal being an important thing


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I love a random decimal being an important thing


Doesn't that apply to any PB though? It being a "random decimal".


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Doesn't that apply to any PB though? It being a "random decimal".


 most people have a 2x2 pb of 0.xx. It’s a random number, that nobody really cares about.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> most people have a 2x2 pb of 0.xx. It’s a random number, that nobody really cares about.


So they don't know their 2x2 pb? I kinda care too much for decimals. Heck, I know the plate numbers of my family's vehicles from heart.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> So they don't know their 2x2 pb? I kinda care too much for decimals. Heck, I know the plate numbers of my family's vehicles from heart.


I never said they don’t know it. I just said it’s random


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I never said they don’t know it. I just said it’s random


Ah, ok. The 0 in front makes it look like it's a sub-1 solve and the decimals are unknown.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> On the flip side, 5x5 is another NxN, and I think people feel the need to compete in all NxNs, even though some of them suck.


it is different from 4x4 by a lot. 
I looked at your PB sheet, do you even own a 5x5?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it is different from 4x4 by a lot.
> I looked at your PB sheet, do you even own a 5x5?


yeah, a yuxin cloud.

Edit: just realized this is my 1000th post.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> yeah, a yuxin cloud.
> 
> Edit: just realized this is my 1000th post.


I like how your signature says 4,5, and sq1 are the best but you are arguing that 5x5 is bad


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I like how your signature says 4,5, and sq1 are the best but you are arguing that 5x5 is bad


Some people like taking opposing arguments for the sake of arguing.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I like how your signature says 4,5, and sq1 are the best but you are arguing that 5x5 is bad


I haven’t updated that in a while. Give me a sec

Edit all better.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 19, 2021)

5x5 is an alright event, imo i think that 7x7 is better cuz you can do more tricks than with 5x5.

Edit: I mean with the centers


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 19, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> 5x5 is an alright event, imo i think that 7x7 is better cuz you can do more tricks than with 5x5.
> 
> Edit: I mean with the centers


big cubes center solving, and doing tetris feels the same sometimes.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> big cubes center solving, and doing tetris feels the same sometimes.


I’m a little confused. Moving plastic around a puzzle and watching pixels fall on a screen are completely different.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I’m a little confused. Moving plastic around a puzzle and watching pixels fall on a screen are completely different.


Shapes going together


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Shapes going together


I would end it there, but you like pineapple on pizza so I’m going to argue. Tetris has set shapes that move with buttons on a controller, while for big cube centers, you typically make you own shapes and add them to what you already have.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I would end it there, but you like pineapple on pizza so I’m going to argue. Tetris has set shapes that move with buttons on a controller, while for big cube centers, you typically make you own shapes and add them to what you already have.


I find this offensive. Please google: are pineapples good on pizza?








The definitive answer on whether you should put pineapple on pizza, according to top Italian chefs


We asked chefs their opinions on the contentious topic




www.independent.co.uk




overwhelmingly yes


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I find this offensive. Please google: are pineapples good on pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chefs like anything with anything. They make fancy things. If you took a poll of the us, I’d bet most people would answer gross


----------



## Scollier (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> chefs like anything with anything. They make fancy things. If you took a poll of the us, I’d bet most people would answer gross



Already did it. 









Pineapple on Pizza?







forms.gle


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Already did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POV: You know you're wrong


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Already did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@BenChristman1 @rubik2005 @Nir1213
Im making an actual poll.








Pineapple on pizza?







docs.google.com


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> @BenChristman1 @rubik2005 @Nir1213
> Im making an actual poll.
> 
> 
> ...


Done!
Edit: I wonder how many pineapple people will click "Submit another response"


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Done!
> Edit: I wonder how many pineapple people will click "Submit another response"


i did that on purpose. submit as many responses as you can. More responses means that you’re more committed, therefore pineapple sucks is the best.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> @BenChristman1 @rubik2005 @Nir1213
> Im making an actual poll.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I caught a typo. I think you need to swap the two ends of the sentences.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> i did that on purpose. submit as many responses as you can. More responses means that you’re more committed, therefore pineapple sucks is the best.


So I can do that as many times as I can? Day and night? I feel like they will use it to say that we needed to cheat in order to prove our point, but that's not case. anyway, I'll do it just for fun!

@MJS Cubing How are the results looking now?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 19, 2021)

Pineapple on pizza is a waste of a topping. Think of all the actually good toppings you can get instead of pineapple? Any pepper is a superior topping to pineapple (especially banana peppers and jalapenos)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> So I can do that as many times as I can? Day and night? I feel like they will use it to say that we needed to cheat in order to prove our point, but that's not case. anyway, I'll do it just for fun!
> 
> @MJS Cubing How are the results looking now?


209 responses, 75% no fruit 25% fruit


----------



## Scollier (Jan 19, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Pineapple on pizza is the biggest waste of money. Think of all the actually good toppings you can get instead of pineapple? Any pepper is a superior topping to pineapple (especially banana peppers and jalapenos)



YES! Jalapenos go great on pizza, but of course you need pineapple with them as well, for the sweet flavor cools it down. Pineapple and jalapenos go great together.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> YES! Jalapenos go great on pizza, but of course you need pineapple with them as well, for the sweet flavor cools it down. Pineapple and jalapenos go great together.


This is slander. How dare you compare such a peculiarly perfect topping to what is essentially the 8th deadly sin


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

@rubik2005 hurry and keep going. The pineapples are taking over.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 19, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> @rubik2005 hurry and keep going. The pineapples are taking over.



Lol yes they are. My hands are sore tho.....


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

@rubik2005 i have to go but I will be back later to answer more!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

haha 


MJS Cubing said:


> @rubik2005 i have to go but I will be back later to answer more!


I did a ton of yes and I feel insane. Also my finger is broke cause I was rowing and chopping wood yesterday.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> haha
> 
> I did a ton of yes and I feel insane. Also my finger is broke cause I was rowing and chopping wood yesterday.


you chop wood?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> you chop wood?


I was doing a service project chopping down invasive chinaberry trees.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 19, 2021)

The sad truth about this thread is we cant making a good enough cubing argument so we've resorted to talking about pizzas.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 19, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> The sad truth about this thread is we cant making a good enough cubing argument so we've resorted to talking about pizzas.


Well, I could certainly stir something up if you would like...

Full OLL isn't as good as you think it is.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 19, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I could certainly stir something up if you would like...
> 
> Full OLL isn't as good as you think it is.


Haven't actually learned FULL OLL yet but don't worry, I say I am going to learn it soon.. and will also probably say that next year as well, and the next year..


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 19, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Haven't actually learned FULL OLL yet but don't worry, I say I am going to learn it soon.. and will also probably say that next year as well, and the next year..


I never have learned full OLL and probably never will simply because I do not care


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Already did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best form EVER!


MJS Cubing said:


> @BenChristman1 @rubik2005 @Nir1213
> Im making an actual poll.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I guess having more than one option is good


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 19, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Full OLL isn't as good as you think it is.


eh, I use it and it is faster than 2 look so it is worth learning. 48ish algs isn't much trouble i ( you already know cross OLLs, F R U R' U', and inverse at the least.)


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I could certainly stir something up if you would like...
> 
> Full OLL isn't as good as you think it is.


I 100% agree. If you use the best method (Mehta obvs) then you don't need it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 21, 2021)

New Argument: Cubes bigger than 5x5 aren't great.
1. Hardware is bad - You may argue that the MGC line is great, but that's compared to other existing cubes, not how good they actually are.
2. every cube bigger than a 5x5 is the same thing just bigger, and parity on even layered cubes - Just center build, edge pair, and solve like a 3x3
3. Events are too long - A lot of people (Myself included) are way to slow at big cubes to make it worth it, I average like 3:45 on 5x5, and it would be so bad that it's not even worth it on 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 21, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> New Argument: Cubes bigger than 5x5 aren't great.
> 1. Hardware is bad - You may argue that the MGC line is great, but that's compared to other existing cubes, not how good they actually are.
> 2. every cube bigger than a 5x5 is the same thing just bigger, and parity on even layered cubes - Just center build, edge pair, and solve like a 3x3
> 3. Events are too long - A lot of people (Myself included) are way to slow at big cubes to make it worth it, I average like 3:45 on 5x5, and it would be so bad that it's not even worth it on 6x6 and 7x7.


you being bad isn't a valid argument.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 21, 2021)

6-7 hardware is really bad


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I could certainly stir something up if you would like...
> 
> Full OLL isn't as good as you think it is.


You don't even know full OLL, so you shouldn't be making assumptions about it. Full OLL improved my global times by a solid 1 second, which for me is a considerable improvement


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 21, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you being bad isn't a valid argument.


It wasn't an argument, it was an example. Big cubes are long events, which is a negative imo


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 21, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> It wasn't an argument, it was an example. Big cubes are long events, which is a negative imo


I critique if u wanna get faster
call me


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 21, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> You don't even know full OLL, so you shouldn't be making assumptions about it. Full OLL improved my global times by a solid 1 second, which for me is a considerable improvement


A 1 second improvement doesn't mean anything on 5-7. Especially when there are easier ways to save a second during a big cube solve and even a 3x3 solve. I'd guarantee that an improvement in F2L would be better than learning a whole bunch of algorithms. Learning an alg set is infinitely more efficient on puzzles like 2x2 and square-1 since there isn't much outside of first layer/side and some EO cases that's easily improvable without algorithms. Application of edge control is a far easier way to save a similar amount of time during last layer. It's much easier to just keep track of 4 edges orientation during the last 1-2 pairs than to learn a big 57 alg set that is only slightly more beneficial for edge control. Especially for someone like me who couldn't care less about 3x3 and only does it out of boredom.

Learning better F2L tricks is a much better use of your time than full OLL.


MJS Cubing said:


> It wasn't an argument, it was an example. Big cubes are long events, which is a negative imo


So you aren't willing to put in more than a minute and a half into a solve?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> A 1 second improvement doesn't mean anything on 5-7. Especially when there are easier ways to save a second during a big cube solve and even a 3x3 solve. I'd guarantee that an improvement in F2L would be better than learning a whole bunch of algorithms. Learning an alg set is infinitely more efficient on puzzles like 2x2 and square-1 since there isn't much outside of first layer/side and some EO cases that's easily improvable without algorithms. Application of edge control is a far easier way to save a similar amount of time during last layer. It's much easier to just keep track of 4 edges orientation during the last 1-2 pairs than to learn a big 57 alg set that is only slightly more beneficial for edge control. Especially for someone like me who couldn't care less about 3x3 and only does it out of boredom.
> 
> Learning better F2L tricks is a much better use of your time than full OLL.


It is still beneficial especially in the long run. If you learn full OLL early on then by the time you average sub 10 you will have complete familiarity with OLL rather than struggling to learn it because you put it off for so long. And personally I don't care about big cubes too much, but that's just me.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 21, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> It is still beneficial especially in the long run. If you learn full OLL early on then by the time you average sub 10 you will have complete familiarity with OLL rather than struggling to learn it because you put it off for so long. And personally I don't care about big cubes too much, but that's just me.


What do you mean struggle to learn it? Why would cubing for longer make it harder to learn algs? If anything its the opposite because the fundamental understanding of what each alg does to the pieces would be much greater for someone with more experiance

And personally, I don't care about alg sets that have a replacement that's easier to learn and is almost as good if not better in some cases, but that's just me



SH03L4C3 said:


> 6-7 hardware is really bad


The hardware isn't bad, you are bad.

There are budget cubes that are literally 15 dollars that a professional could use and get similar times. With puzzles like the MGC's and the Xman cubes, bad hardware isn't really an excuse anymore since they don't pop if you look at them the wrong way, unlike the cubes in the days of old like the Shengshou puzzles and Aofu.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> What do you mean struggle to learn it? Why would cubing for longer make it harder to learn algs? If anything its the opposite because the fundamental understanding of what each alg does to the pieces would be much greater for someone with more experiance
> 
> And personally, I don't care about alg sets that have a replacement that's easier to learn and is almost as good if not better in some cases, but that's just me


Well, how much trouble is 48 or less algs to learn? It has a pretty direct benefit, and I found it easy to learn 1 OLL a day and improve my F2L when I was learning.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> What do you mean struggle to learn it? Why would cubing for longer make it harder to learn algs?



Psychological reluctance. Over time you start to convince yourself that full OLL isn't necessary and you will be less and less motivated to learn it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 21, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Psychological reluctance. Over time you start to convince yourself that full OLL isn't necessary and you will be less and less motivated to learn it.


Well is it necessary?


DNF_Cuber said:


> Well, how much trouble is 48 or less algs to learn? It has a pretty direct benefit, and I found it easy to learn 1 OLL a day and improve my F2L when I was learning.


48 algs isn’t awful, but learning 48 OLL algs is a waste of my time compared to learning 48 EP algs or 48 CSP cases. 3x3 is overrated anyway so putting time in it doesn’t make sense when I’m already getting close to the top 100 in square-1


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> 48 algs isn’t awful, but learning 48 OLL algs is a waste of my time compared to learning 48 EP algs or 48 CSP cases. 3x3 is overrated anyway so putting time in it doesn’t make sense when I’m already getting close to the top 100 in square-1


I think that this is a good point. Your main event is obviously squan, so it makes sense that you would want to spend your time learning algs for your main event.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> 48 algs isn’t awful, but learning 48 OLL algs is a waste of my time compared to learning 48 EP algs or 48 CSP cases. 3x3 is overrated anyway so putting time in it doesn’t make sense when I’m already getting close to the top 100 in square-1


It's kinda pointless arguing with you if you have a mindset that 3x3 is less important than other events (not that you're wrong)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 21, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It's kinda pointless arguing with you if you have a mindset that 3x3 is less important than other events (not that you're wrong)


Well obviously clonk is more important than 3x3 (Only if you have the qiyi).


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It's kinda pointless arguing with you if you have a mindset that 3x3 is less important than other events (not that you're wrong)


Well OLL is still used for other events, and even if I cared about 3x3 I would probably spend the time to improve my F2L instead of learning full OLL up until I try to break sub-10


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 22, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well obviously clonk is more important than 3x3 (Only if you have the qiyi).


I can agree with that.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I can agree with that.


In fact, I would argue that Clonk is the best event.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 24, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> In fact, I would argue that Clonk is the best event.





MJS Cubing said:


> In fact, I would argue that Clonk is the best event.


Clonk is lame. It’s not even a twisty puzzle.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Clonk is lame. It’s not even a twisty puzzle.


Clonk is the best event in the wca, I'm sure most would agree.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Clonk is the best event in the wca, I'm sure most would agree.


Maybe not most, but I agree with you that it’s a good event. It’s definitely top 3 for me.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe not most, but I agree with you that it’s a good event. It’s definitely top 3 for me.


Objectively, its a good event. For starters, the hardware selection isn't very complicated, there is basically one good option (the qiyi), and since there really is no algorithms to memorize, it's easy to get fast at. The only thing that's bad about clock is that it's kind of complicated to lube.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 24, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Clonk is the best event in the wca, I'm sure most would agree.


Psssh. Most agree clonk is not cubic and therefore not worthy of WCA status!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Psssh. Most agree clonk is not cubic and therefore not worthy of WCA status!


does non cubic mean bad? then there is mega and Pyra and sometimes squan.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 24, 2021)

Milominx said:


> does non cubic mean bad? then there is mega and Pyra and sometimes squan.


Cubic puzzles are the most satisfying to hold! All others must submit to their superiority. 

I’m just messin around...was feeling feisty yesterday.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Psssh. Most agree clonk is not cubic and therefore not worthy of WCA status!


That's not a good reason. Clonk is not cubic sure, but neither is pyraminx or megaminx, and while I don't like pyraminx megaminx is definely a top 5 or top 3 event for me. Clonk is a fun event, and saying it's not cubic you may as well say 90% of non wca puzzles aren't fun.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 24, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> That's not a good reason. Clonk is not cubic sure, but neither is pyraminx or megaminx, and while I don't like pyraminx megaminx is definely a top 5 or top 3 event for me. Clonk is a fun event, and saying it's not cubic you may as well say 90% of non wca puzzles aren't fun.


Fun and “best event” are different things; I never said non-wca puzzles aren’t fun. In fact non-wca puzzles are my favorite second only to 3x3. 

90% of non-wca puzzles would make bad official events though!


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 24, 2021)

Who knows it could be a good event? I think much of the problem is that no one takes clock seriously.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Who knows it could be a good event? I think much of the problem is that no one takes clock seriously.


I think a lot of people take clock seriously, many more than take 2x2 seriously.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I think a lot of people take clock seriously, many more than take 2x2 seriously.


And then there’s me who actually takes both seriously, even though I suck at both.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> And then there’s me who actually takes both seriously, even though I suck at both.


Better than me though. I main a virtual clonk and average 7 at 2x2. Serious stuff


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

New argument: WandaVision is the worst anything ever produced by marvel.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> New argument: WandaVision is the worst anything ever produced by marvel.


Howard the Duck:


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> New argument: WandaVision is the worst anything ever produced by marvel.


Hmmm. Maybe, don't know much about the series... But I got an argument worth saying (not for people to disagree or eye-roll to though).

MSCube has a HUGE chance in the market because of their marketing and (what seems to be) detailed plans.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> MSCube has a HUGE chance in the market because of their marketing and (what seems to be) detailed plans.


And the fact that they essentially make gan cubes but cheaper.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 25, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Hmmm. Maybe, don't know much about the series... But I got an argument worth saying (not for people to disagree or eye-roll to though).
> 
> MSCube has a HUGE chance in the market because of their marketing and (what seems to be) detailed plans.


I mean I don't see a lot of people hating on the brand, so not sure how much arguing will take place. I see potential in them, and definitely look forward to their future releases.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> And the fact that they essentially make gan cubes but cheaper.


Hmm. I would actually say that they may go into the "OnePlus Effect" in which they start cheap, and then they begin to increase price based on popularity. Hopefully that wont happen, currently waiting on an MS3-V1 Standard and Enhanced from MSCube themselves (but it's got delayed grr). 

But at the same time they are doing well.



rubik2005 said:


> I mean I don't see a lot of people hating on the brand, so not sure how much arguing will take place. I see potential in them, and definitely look forward to their future releases.


Wasn't going for an argument, more of a discussion that could turn into an argument. 

EDIT: Just realised my font size changed halfway haha


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> New argument: WandaVision is the worst anything ever produced by marvel.


WandaVision is actually better than some of the other series Marvels made, besides, they've only released 3 episodes so far so we barely know the story. (I'm sorta a marvel fanboy)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> WandaVision is actually better than some of the other series Marvels made, besides, they've only released 3 episodes so far so we barely know the story. (I'm sorta a marvel fanboy)


The mystery part is ok, but there is not enough, and all the comedy is extreme cringe.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The mystery part is ok, but there is not enough, and all the comedy is extreme cringe.


Well it is supposed to be a 20th-century sitcom, so that's literally the whole point.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> WandaVision is actually better than some of the other series Marvels made, besides, they've only released 3 episodes so far so we barely know the story. (I'm sorta a marvel fanboy)





DNF_Cuber said:


> The mystery part is ok, but there is not enough, and all the comedy is extreme cringe.


New argument: This is a *cubing* argument thread. The Yusu v2 M is the Best 4x4


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> The Yusu v2 M is the Best 4x4


nope get a WRM or MGC


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nope get a WRM or MGC


I think the only reason i like the YLM is it’s size, especially having small hands. Those are actually the only 4x4s I haven’t tried lol. I have the gts2m, so that’s mainly what I compare to, because it’s a nice 4x4.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 25, 2021)

I don't have a 4x4 anymore, but I had the weird qiyi non-magnetic budget cubes with this light blue color


----------



## Scollier (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I think the only reason i like the YLM is it’s size, especially having small hands. Those are actually the only 4x4s I haven’t tried lol. I have the gts2m, so that’s mainly what I compare to, because it’s a nice 4x4.



If you like small 4x4s the YJ mini 4x4 is great (I have it) and it only costs about $11.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> I don't have a 4x4 anymore, but I had the weird qiyi non-magnetic budget cubes with this light blue color


Probably the qiyan s. I would recommend getting the YuSu v2 M, or the YLM (my personal favorite)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Probably the qiyan s. I would recommend getting the YuSu v2 M, or the YLM (my personal favorite)


meilong M is way better


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> meilong M is way better


*pukes in corner*
YLM is superior, at least mine is.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> meilong M is way better


I've heard that its good, might get ylm or meilong,


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> I've heard that its good, might get ylm or meilong,


get meilong ylm sucks so much


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Haha. Was going to say "I'll take it to the Cubing Argument Thread" but that place is already messed up.
> I personally only see the Valk Elite as "innovative" from the whole Valk line. The rest of the cubes are very good but not exactly "innovative".
> With GAN, their flagships have always brought in something innovative since I've been cubing at least (I think there's plenty of examples so I won't go into that).
> 
> ...


In their *flagships*. They have released countless puzzles that are essentially the same thing with different price points. There was also a major gap in performance from the Valk to Valk power. The mechanism (at least in the edges) changed drastically. They also switched to primary internals, although it is arguable weather or not that is innovation. It was also the first 3x3 from Qiyi that was magnetic. I would consider these all innovation, and then of course from the valk power To the elite there is a lot, such as center edge magnets, adjustable magnets, and spring swapping.


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 26, 2021)

Arguments?

Looking at something like the olympic fastest freestyle swimmer. Water is water and the distance is the same for every competitor in every competition so if a record is broken then, no matter where or when, there's no doubt about who was the fastest/best.

But cube solving competitions don't work like that (or do they) I mean each competition is a different solve that may be easier or more difficult, more or less moves to scramble.

Apparently the number of moves to scramble the cube for competition can be quite low - I mean even I, the slowest cuber ever known, could break 3 seconds if the cube only need 3 moves to solve.

How do you guys compare one competition's winner to another.

Is this the 5 minute argument or the full half-hour.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> New argument: WandaVision is the worst anything ever produced by marvel.



Haven't watched it yet, looked kinda dumb. I'll probably check it out at like 2AM one day when I'm bored and can't sleep. Will report back later.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> Arguments?
> 
> Looking at something like the olympic fastest freestyle swimmer. Water is water and the distance is the same for every competitor in every competition so if a record is broken then, no matter where or when, there's no doubt about who was the fastest/best.
> 
> ...


The full half hour, and we compare averages to compare, not singles. The wr Single is fast, but anyone fast (Feliks, Max, Tymon, Leo, etc.) could get a wr with a good scramble.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 26, 2021)

How do you solve this PLL??


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> How do you solve this PLL??


Take apart, find a new life, put back together


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Take apart, find a new life, put back together


Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> How do you solve this PLL??


Here is a YT Vid I made explaining how to fix this:








Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up (Official Music Video)


The official video for “Never Gonna Give You Up” by Rick AstleyTaken from the album ‘Whenever You Need Somebody’ – deluxe 2CD and digital deluxe out 6th May ...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Here is a YT Vid I made explaining how to fix this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shouldn’t have fallen for that...SMH


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Here is a YT Vid I made explaining how to fix this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute..... I recognise that YouTube URL hmmm. It's great to see that cubers are helping out other cubers (and I also didn't know Rick Astley was getting into cubing but you learn something new everyday ey?)


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 26, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Wait a minute..... I recognise that YouTube URL hmmm. It's great to see that cubers are helping out other cubers (and I also didn't know Rick Astley was getting into cubing but you learn something new everyday ey?)


Nice


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

AIII JUST WANNA BE SUB 10


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> AIII JUST WANNA BE SUB 10


I JUST WANNA SUB-0, I just can’t reach it


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 26, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> I JUST WANNA SUB-0, I just can’t reach it


Maybe one day..


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 26, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Maybe one day..


Yes, it might be cause I don’t practice enough, I’m only Sub-2


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Yes, it might be cause I don’t practice enough, I’m only Sub-2


in 1x1?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 26, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Yes, it might be cause I don’t practice enough, I’m only Sub-2


I'd say you should learn TJIGKON, that's an advanced method for Sub-3, stands for "This-Joke-Is-Getting-Kinda-Old-Now..."


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> in 1x1?


On 11x11 :/


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 26, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I'd say you should learn TJIGKON, that's an advanced method for Sub-3, stands for "This-Joke-Is-Getting-Kinda-Old-Now..."


Ok, I’ll stop


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 26, 2021)

New argument: Feel is more important than performance for most cubes. Obviously performance is important but feel is even more because it encourages me to practice more.


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> New argument: Feel is more important than performance for most cubes. Obviously performance is important but feel is even more because it encourages me to practice more.


That is objectively true, so I don't think it's a good argument


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> New argument: Feel is more important than performance for most cubes. Obviously performance is important but feel is even more because it encourages me to practice more.


Unless you are good at training your brain. By this I mean that even though you could have a bad feeling cube (that performs well), you can ignore that as an excuse and instead develop a mindset that the skill is what really matters since it's this what will bring down the times. 

You could be a bit more specific here, for you could be talking about getting faster (which is what I argued), or simply enjoying cubing (which in this case I agree with you).


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> New argument: Feel is more important than performance for most cubes. Obviously performance is important but feel is even more because it encourages me to practice more.


I would agree. I think my GTS2M (old main) performs slightly better than my valk elite, but I like the feel better on the valk.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a 55mm black Tengyun v1, and a 56mm stickerless XS. I love the feeling of the Tengyun, and the performance is outstanding. However, the stickers are chipping (that's my bad), and now it's harder to lookahead/track pieces since there is less to look at, on top of the smaller size of the pieces.

On the other hand, the XS is 1mm larger, and stickerless, meaning I can easily find pieces when I'm solving. I haven't really found the perfect setting, but the performance is pretty good despite the not-the-best-feeling-compared-to-the-Tengyun. The XS is simply more practical in my case, and for this reason I found myself using it more than the Tengyun.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I have a 55mm black Tengyun v1, and a 56mm stickerless XS. I love the feeling of the Tengyun, and the performance is outstanding. However, the stickers are chipping (that's my bad), and now it's harder to lookahead/track pieces since there is less to look at, on top of the smaller size of the pieces.
> 
> On the other hand, the XS is 1mm larger, and stickerless, meaning I can easily find pieces when I'm solving. I haven't really found the perfect setting, but the performance is pretty good despite the not-the-best-feeling-compared-to-the-Tengyun. The XS is simply more practical in my case, and for this reason I found myself using it more than the Tengyun.


If I were in your situation, I probably would go with the tengyun, simply for its smaller size. Smaller cubes have benefits, such as being better for oh, so you only need to carry 1 cube to a comp, and IMO, smaller cubes are easier to manage with fast turning.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> If I were in your situation, I probably would go with the tengyun, simply for its smaller size. Smaller cubes have benefits, such as being better for oh, so you only need to carry 1 cube to a comp, and IMO, smaller cubes are easier to manage with fast turning.


I see how this could apply to some people, but it's not really the case for me. I personally don't practice OH (I might later this year), and my hands sometime struggle a little to turn fast on the cube. With the XS, this isn't really a problem. I might consider getting the Guhon v4, since it does come in stickerless, 56 mm, and it has a nice feeling (literally all the good from my Tengyun combined with the good from the XS).


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 28, 2021)

Prediction: By 2025 there will be Ex-Mars cube 2 with a feature called "autocorrect" It'll find gods number or lower and sort of walk you through the solve, 8x8 will be a new event in the WCA, and V-Cube will make a comeback with the "V-cube 3 v2 M Ultra" A 3x3 with 60-degree corner-cutting, and a spring compression system. And our next U.S. President will be able to solve a Rubiks Cube. 

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Prove me wrong.


uhhhh i hate to say this but you can't logically "prove wrong" predictions
although most of your predictions seem extremely unlikely


> A 3x3 with 60-degree corner-cutting


"60 degree cornercutting" is just 30 degrees reverse cornercutting


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Prediction: By 2025 there will be Ex-Mars cube 2 with a feature called "autocorrect" It'll find gods number or lower and sort of walk you through the solve, 8x8 will be a new event in the WCA, and V-Cube will make a comeback with the "V-cube 3 v2 M Ultra" A 3x3 with 60-degree corner-cutting, and a spring compression system. And our next U.S. President will be able to solve a Rubiks Cube.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


Well for starters, we will not have 8x8, since most people don’t see a point in 7x7, there will probably be an EX Mars cube 2 later this year, and V cube is deader than roadkill in a desert.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

V Cube is backrupt and does not have funding for a new revolutionary cube.
Biden will still be President by 2025


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> V Cube is backrupt and does not have funding for a new revolutionary cube.
> Biden will still be President by 2025


I agree on the first point, but I think Biden will loose the 2024 election to a republican.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 28, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Prediction: By 2025 there will be Ex-Mars cube 2 with a feature called "autocorrect" It'll find gods number or lower and sort of walk you through the solve, 8x8 will be a new event in the WCA, and V-Cube will make a comeback with the "V-cube 3 v2 M Ultra" A 3x3 with 60-degree corner-cutting, and a spring compression system. And our next U.S. President will be able to solve a Rubiks Cube.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


The X-Mars cube 2 would get rid of some features and it would be shaped like a normal 3x3


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I agree on the first point, but I think Biden will loose the 2024 election to a republican.


He said *BY* 2025. 1 term is 4 years. He started in 2021. Even if biden loses, it will still be the case


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> He said *BY* 2025. 1 term is 4 years. He started in 2021. Even if biden loses, it will still be the case


The next election is 2024. I can see where you’re coming from, but if he looses he won’t officially be president come 2025.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

he will still be in office till jan. 2025.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 28, 2021)

New argument:Sticker mods/shape mods suck, change my mind


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 28, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> New argument:Sticker mods/shape mods suck, change my mind


Sticker mods and shape mods are two completely different things, and categorizing them with each other is not fair.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Sticker mods and shape mods are two completely different things, and categorizing them with each other is not fair.


Ture, but they both still suck


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 28, 2021)

SpeedCubeShop is better than the Cubicle


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> SpeedCubeShop is better than the Cubicle


No, they're not, The Cubicle has better premium/custom cubes, better prices, and better customer service. I literally live 2 hours away from SCS but sometimes, The Cubicle still ships cubes to me faster.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 28, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> No, they're not, The Cubicle has better premium/custom cubes, better prices, and better customer service. I literally live 2 hours away from SCS but sometimes, The Cubicle still ships cubes to me faster.


SCS gets 10% discounts which The Cubicle only gets 5%


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> SCS gets 10% discounts which The Cubicle only gets 5%


The Cubicle gets 7% discounts actually, as well as free stuff with orders over certain amounts, very often. Even with the 3% coupon difference, The Cubicle's prices are still so much better.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 29, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> SCS gets 10% discounts


Umm.... no? Please check your facts before making blatantly incorrect statements.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Umm.... no? Please check your facts before making blatantly incorrect statements.


Try putting Jperm into SCS and you’ll get a 10% discount


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 29, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Try putting Jperm into SCS and you’ll get a 10% discount


I got a 5% discount. You are wrong. Get over it.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I got a 5% discount. You are wrong. Get over it.


Ok, sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Jan 29, 2021)

I always enjoy hearing unpopular opinions for some reason so why not? I'll start off with clock is really fun.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 29, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> I always enjoy hearing unpopular opinions for some reason so why not? I'll start off with clock is really fun.



Clock being fun isn’t really unpopular anymore, in fact it is quite common. 

In my opinion the Zhilong Mini 5x5 is better than the Valk, MGC, or AoChuang WRM


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

my unpopular opinion is that this thread is a copy of the cubing arguments thread


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

The QiYi logo kinda sucks


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> my unpopular opinion is that this thread is a copy of the cubing arguments thread


*world war 4 incoming*


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

OH is overrated



PingPongCuber said:


> Clock being fun isn’t really unpopular anymore, in fact it is quite common.
> 
> In my opinion the Zhilong Mini 5x5 is better than the Valk, MGC, or AoChuang WRM


Well, if you have small hands that I can get why you prefer it. But the Valk, MGC, and WRM all have objectively better performance.


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Well, if you have small hands that I can get why you prefer it. But the Valk, MGC, and WRM all have objectively better performance.


yeah the big mgc cubes is actlly surprisingly v good


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> The QiYi logo kinda sucks


I think GAN and Dayan are the modern companies with the coolest logos.

For old companies there is Fangshi and C4U








The logo is classy


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think GAN and Dayan are the modern companies with the coolest logos.
> 
> For old companies there is Fangshi and C4U
> 
> ...


moyu is actlly q nice too in my opinion (dun kill me)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think GAN and Dayan are the modern companies with the coolest logos.
> 
> For old companies there is Fangshi and C4U
> 
> ...



I really like the YuXin star logo, not the blue cube one. Besides that DaYan is cool, and I agree that these old ones look awesome. The SenHuan logo is pretty cool too


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

Am I the only one who despises all logos? Even cool ones, I just think they're distracting during solves.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Am I the only one who despises all logos? Even cool ones, I just think they're distracting during solves.



My friend is like that, I appreciate all logos so it bothers me when he peels of Angstrom logos from his cubes


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> My friend is like that, I appreciate all logos so it bothers me when he peels of Angstrom logos from his cubes


nooooo how am I supposed to feel good about myself and flex that I have a custom Angstrom cube???


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2021)

Unpopular opinion:
There is a whole thread already made of Unpopular opinions and arguments if you like reading them. They belong in this thread because we are allergic to peace








The cubing argument thread


I have a 55mm black Tengyun v1, and a 56mm stickerless XS. I love the feeling of the Tengyun, and the performance is outstanding. However, the stickers are chipping (that's my bad), and now it's harder to lookahead/track pieces since there is less to look at, on top of the smaller size of the...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> There is a whole thread already made of Unpopular opinions and arguments if you like reading them. They belong in this thread because we are allergic to peace
> 
> 
> ...


nice mjs


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> There is a whole thread already made of Unpopular opinions and arguments if you like reading them. They belong in this thread because we are allergic to peace
> 
> 
> ...



Unpopular Opinion:
People who make posts like this need to just report the post so it can get moved by moderators without making another post that doesn't really contribute anything to the forum.


----------



## carcass (Jan 29, 2021)

I think clock shouldn't be removed, and feet shouldn't have been.



PingPongCuber said:


> Clock being fun isn’t really unpopular anymore, in fact it is quite common.
> 
> In my opinion the Zhilong Mini 5x5 is better than the Valk, MGC, or AoChuang WRM


i love the valk 5 but good for you


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 29, 2021)

My opinion is dayan is underrated


----------



## CFOP2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

The GAN X is better than the GAN XS, and the SM is better than the X, And the 11 Pro is better than all of them, but the WRM 2019 is the best cube of all time.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2021)

7-style will never be a thing, and 5-style is the limit that we will see in blindsolving, u L E' L' E F L' E L F' U'.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 29, 2021)

I like v and e Perm (E Perm is My fav PLL)


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

I think cube logos are part of the personality of a cube. It's just not the same without one - feels bland and uninteresting.

Here's another opinion: the Tengyun v1 and v2 were sleeper hits and underrated by cube reviewers


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think cube logos are part of the personality of a cube. It's just not the same without one - feels bland and uninteresting.
> 
> Here's another opinion: the Tengyun v1 and v2 were sleeper hits and underrated by cube reviewers


Agreed... I think that is why it's good MSCube included spare logo stickers (as an example) with their cubes.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 29, 2021)

i think i should change my name to Dayan cuber but i like gan cubes as well


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

GAN CUBER said:


> i think i should change my name to Dayan cuber but i like gan cubes as well


you only get one name change... use it wisely


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> you only get one name change... use it wisely


No, I think you have to become a premium member first before changing your name.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 29, 2021)

Also, free shipping on tc is over 45 while scs has it over 50, tc is MUCH better, plus I live like 3 hours away from tc so my cubes get here in 2-4 days.


----------



## carcass (Feb 4, 2021)

Monkey League is Better than Red Bull
and Bo5 Solves is better than Ao5, not in determining the better cuber, but as a spectator sport


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 4, 2021)

carcass said:


> Monkey League is Better than Red Bull
> and Bo5 Solves is better than Ao5, not in determining the better cuber, but as a spectator sport


I would agree that monkey league is better, but Average of 5 is far better for legit comps, as having people that are slower going head to head would not be as spectator friendly, and would take longer. I agree that it’s good for something like monkey league, but in a WCA comp, I would stick with Ao5


----------



## carcass (Feb 4, 2021)

It is just nice to not need a calculator to see who the winner is, but in the WCA, Ao5 ftw


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 4, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> No, they're not, The Cubicle has better premium/custom cubes, better prices, and better customer service. I literally live 2 hours away from SCS but sometimes, The Cubicle still ships cubes to me faster.


I completely agree. The Cubicle has lots of really cool events (like the logo event) and excellent shipping. Their prices are also good.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 4, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Umm.... no? Please check your facts before making blatantly incorrect statements.


I agree, and I am on TC side, however you get 10% off your first scs order if you are registered for the SCS emails


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 9, 2021)

A smartcube is the best road trip cube


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> A smartcube is the best road trip cube


What if it died, how would you charge it then?


----------



## qwr (Feb 9, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> What if it died, how would you charge it then?


same way you charge your phone. with your car or usb powerbank I guess


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 9, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> What if it died, how would you charge it then?


Ever heard of a car charger, and of course, bring a nother cube so that when you aren’t using the smart cube, u use your other cube while your smart cube is charging.


----------



## qwr (Feb 9, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Ever heard of a car charger, and of course, bring a nother cube so that when you aren’t using the smart cube, u use your other cube while your smart cube is charging.


bring two smartcubes then switch between them while one is charging lul


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> bring two smartcubes then switch between them while one is charging lul


Good idea, but you have to be rich to have 2 smart cubes (think of Z3cubing XD)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

what about bad signal


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> what about bad signal


Very true, an issue with traveling on the road, is that depending on where your going you might have really horrible signal, at least that's a issue I have experienced myself


----------



## Scollier (Feb 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> Very true, an issue with traveling on the road, is that depending on where your going you might have really horrible signal, at least that's a issue I have experienced myself



It's been a while since I have had an argument. I crave.

New argument: The Guhong v4 is a not very good of a cube because of its weak and unstable magnet strength, its simple screw instead of a compression system, and its fragile plastic. Its hard to control and chokes in its solves.


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Scollier said:


> It's been a while since I have had an argument. I crave.
> 
> New argument: The Guhong v4 is a not very good of a cube because of its weak and unstable magnet strength, its simple screw instead of a compression system, and its fragile plastic. Its hard to control and chokes in its solves.


t u r n i n g s t y l e


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

Scollier said:


> It's been a while since I have had an argument. I crave.
> 
> New argument: The Guhong v4 is a not very good of a cube because of its weak and unstable magnet strength, its simple screw instead of a compression system, and its fragile plastic. Its hard to control and chokes in its solves.


Honestly, almost all of what you said is just personal preference. Some people might like weak magnets, also having just a simple spring system is enough for some people (myself included) It is a fact that yes, it does have fragile plastic, but the control and choke issue is all based in your turning style.


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

maybe the thin plastic was just Dayan trying to save money on plastic lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 10, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Good idea, but you have to be rich to have 2 smart cubes (think of Z3cubing XD)


So what about your phone and cube being dead? You would have to wait forever for both to charge.


Scollier said:


> It's been a while since I have had an argument. I crave.
> 
> New argument: The Guhong v4 is a not very good of a cube because of its weak and unstable magnet strength, its simple screw instead of a compression system, and its fragile plastic. Its hard to control and chokes in its solves.


A lot of people like the weak magnets, especially as they get faster. I used to love strong magnets to keep my cubes stable, but as I get less aggressive with turning Im starting to prefer lighter magnets, and I just swapped to clear from red in my Valk elite, and I might go to green soon. A compression system is cool, but Dayan hasn’t been doing those for so long like Moyu to figure it out, but maybe in the v5. As stated before, it may be hard to control for someone with a more aggressive turning style, especially with light magnets, but if you give it enough time I’m sure you will adapt.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> So what about your phone and cube being dead? You would have to wait forever for both to charge.
> 
> A lot of people like the weak magnets, especially as they get faster. I used to love strong magnets to keep my cubes stable, but as I get less aggressive with turning Im starting to prefer lighter magnets


Same for me, but I am concerned about the thin plastic.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 10, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> So what about your phone and cube being dead? You would have to wait forever for both to charge


Ok, now you are spitting out hypotheticals like “WhAt If ThE bAtTeRy In YoUr CaR iS dEaD” or “WhAt iF YoU’rE dEaD?”


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

you car battery would not die while driving bc it gains energy when you drive.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> you car battery would not die while driving bc it gains energy when you drive.


Isn't that for hybrids though?


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> you car battery would not die while driving bc it gains energy when you drive.


But if your car sits forever, the battery will die


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Isn't that for hybrids though?


no, gas cars. when you brake, are when you are not accelerating, the car battery will regenerate battery.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Isn't that for hybrids though?


No, all cars have a battery that can die (I think...)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> No, all cars have a battery that can die (I think...)


yes, it is in the front, and it allows the car to generate a spark so the motor turns on. It is also for the lights, displays and outlets in the car.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yes, it is in the front, and it allows the car to generate a spark so the motor turns on. It is also for the lights, displays and outlets in the car.


Agreed. If it dies, your car won’t go “vroom vroom”


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> no, gas cars. when you brake, are when you are not accelerating, the car battery will regenerate battery.


From my understanding, regenerative breaking only applies to hybrid and electric cars. When you hit the brakes on a gas car, you are using breaking pads which basically hold onto a part of the wheel to prevent it from turning. 

If you think about it, regenerative breaking is made to conserve electricity, and a gas car doesn't run on electriciy.


----------



## Icubez (Feb 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> From my understanding, regenerative breaking only applies to hybrid and electric cars. When you hit the brakes on a gas car, you are using breaking pads which basically hold onto a part of the wheel to prevent it from turning.
> 
> If you think about it, regenerative breaking is made to conserve electricity, and a gas car doesn't run on electriciy.


also in gas cars


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> From my understanding, regenerative breaking only applies to hybrid and electric cars. When you hit the brakes on a gas car, you are using breaking pads which basically hold onto a part of the wheel to prevent it from turning.
> 
> If you think about it, regenerative breaking is made to conserve electricity, and a gas car doesn't run on electriciy.


gas cares have a battery and it is constantly being used. Displays, Rear entertainment, Lights, motor powered tailgate, seats, AC, and soo much more.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> gas cares have a battery and it is constantly being used. Displays, Rear entertainment, Lights, motor powered tailgate, seats, AC, and soo much more.


I know they have a battery, and I know that it has those uses, but what I'm trying to argue is "you car battery would not die while driving bc it gains energy when you drive" isn't correct because gas cars don't use a battery to run, they use gas. 

Do you know of any gas cars that have regenerative breaking?


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> From my understanding, regenerative breaking applies to hybrid and electric cars. When you hit the brakes, you are using breaking pads which basically hold onto a part of the wheel to prevent it from turning.


Correct about the brake pads, not sure that it regenerates


rubik2005 said:


> Do you know of any gas cars that have regenerative breaking?


nope....


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Correct about the brake pads, not sure that it regenerates
> 
> nope....


IT DOES REGENERATE
I can show u, next time we drive. Our car shows a charge sign when it regenerates.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 10, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Correct about the brake pads, not sure that it regenerates
> 
> nope....


That's what I'm trying to say, gas cars use brake pads, and so they don't regenerate. 



SH03L4C3 said:


> IT DOES REGENERATE
> I can show u, next time we drive. Our car shows a charge sign when it regenerates.


What car is that?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Feb 10, 2021)

Is a smart cube even worth it? It's literally just a cube with an app helping you get faster, you can do that anywhere, with any cube.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> IT DOES REGENERATE
> I can show u, next time we drive. Our car shows a charge sign when it regenerates.


Ok, make a google drive video and share it with me in our private company.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Ok, make a google drive video and share it with me in our private company.


ok will do when we get groceries this afternoon


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Is a smart cube even worth it? It's literally just a cube with an app helping you get faster, you can do that anywhere, with any cube.


it is much more than that.


rubik2005 said:


> What car is that?


GLC 300


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ok will do when we get groceries this afternoon


Awesome


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Awesome


yes, will be picking up the daily:


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> you car battery would not die while driving bc it gains energy when you drive.



Not really true. A battery can die while the car is driving. The alternator charges the battery while you are driving (and also powers most of cars electricals, not the battery as you said below) a faulty alternator can cause the battery to die, especially if the car has a faulty ground or other leak.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Not really true. A battery can die while the car is driving. The alternator charges the battery while you are driving (and also powers most of cars electricals, not the battery as you said below) a faulty alternator can cause the battery to die, especially if the car has a faulty ground or other leak.


yea, but only if it is broken.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yea, but only if it is broken.



Yes, but wasn't the whole conversation a hypothetical anyway? Plus, a faulty alternator is a pretty common problem . I think I have had to replace mine in every older vehicle I have owned


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 10, 2021)

Welcome to the car battery argument thread


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

out of all of the cars my parents had in the last 11 years, this was never a problem


ender9994 said:


> Yes, but wasn't the whole conversation a hypothetical anyway? Plus, a faulty alternator is a pretty common problem . I think I have had to replace mine in every older vehicle I have owned


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Got the Pizzas!

Notice where it says "Charge"
It will turn green when regenerating

Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c-d7lzybHcQF5x5iCgy8xTBzD-Cmr5em/view?usp=sharing

If you want even more data, Here is a before/after of the voltage:
After(14.8V): Before(13.9V):  Do notice where it says Voltage at the bottom left.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Now... Who wants Hawaiian?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Got the Pizzas!
> View attachment 14876
> Notice where it says "Charge"
> It will turn green when regenerating
> ...





SH03L4C3 said:


> out of all of the cars my parents had in the last 11 years, this was never a problem


How fortunate! Alternator repair is a very common fix regardless of make and model once mileage is over 100k



ender9994 said:


> Not really true. A battery can die while the car is driving. The alternator charges the battery while you are driving (and also powers most of cars electricals, not the battery as you said below) a faulty alternator can cause the battery to die, especially if the car has a faulty ground or other leak.



Lol you got a fancy car there an all that technology is apparently keeping you from understanding the fundamental mechanics of how your battery and alternator interact. I’m with @ender994 on this one


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

but back to the argument, considering the car is in good condition, smart cubes are still not a good idea


----------



## carcass (Feb 14, 2021)

What do you guys think the best method for OH is?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Feb 15, 2021)

carcass said:


> What do you guys think the best method for OH is?


Roux


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2021)

carcass said:


> What do you guys think the best method for OH is?





MuaazCubes said:


> Roux


 IMO there is not 1 perfect method for OH. One could argue that Roux is best because it has a lower move count per solve, meaning you theoretically would get a faster time with the same TPS on the same scramble. However, In practice it is not that simple. Especially if you are just starting out, M moves for OH are hard at best. If you are a more advanced solver though, you can get really fast times. 
CFOP is objectively the best method for the beginner/average cuber, as there is no M moves unless you are using fancy F2L algs, or if you get a few specific OLL/PLL cases. However you do need to have higher TPS to be fast because there are more moves in an average CFOP solve. CFOP is a lot more easy to learn coming from LBL. know it. So I would say it’s better for beginners, or your average cuber that already knows CFOP. However, if you are more serious about OH, or already know Roux, I would say its better to go with Roux.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 25, 2021)

Roux more like SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
for 3x3 i can consider but M moves in OH man thats a big problem
Like you have to twist the cube at a certain angle and if its slippery surface then ILL GET YOUR COFFIN BUDDY
and if youre cubes are really bad at M moves so you die and if youre cube have strong magnets well you again die 
so like for using roux you have to have 1 a surface with grip 2 a perfect cube 3 good at quick rotations


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 25, 2021)

carcass said:


> What do you guys think the best method for OH is?


ZZ > Roux > CFOP my opinion

i believe ZZ is best because it's quite efficient and almost completely RUL gen turning which is very good for OH
Roux is insanely efficient, definitely the most efficient of the three, but MU gen < RUL gen
CFOP is just bad for OH because high movecount and rotations


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 25, 2021)

But man the thing that makes CFOP a method of choice is how far you can lookahead in inspection
ZZ maximum 'making your all edges oriented' if more then your EO but logically it can solve only 2 like only 2 pieces of your whole CUBE
well that is messed up
Roux i have already argued but in inspection only the 2 blocks which can solve only 10 pieces
AND
CFOP ohhhh inspection friendly sub 10 both hands can almost in each solve can plan cross+1 which is 12 pieces and if in some lucky solve you can cross +2 
thats sweet too sweet


----------



## Wandew (Feb 25, 2021)

clock is the best event


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 25, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> But man the thing that makes CFOP a method of choice is how far you can lookahead in inspection
> ZZ maximum 'making your all edges oriented' if more then your EO but logically it can solve only 2 like only 2 pieces of your whole CUBE
> well that is messed up
> CFOP ohhhh inspection friendly sub 10 both hands can almost in each solve can plan cross+1 which is 12 pieces and if in some lucky solve you can cross +2
> thats sweet too sweet


With ZZ you can plan out EO and cross, which isn't any harder than CFOP cross+1.


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 25, 2021)

Roux is the best, because it is super efficient and M moves aren't that bad once you get used to it


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 25, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Roux is the best, because it is super efficient and M moves aren't that bad once you get used to it


Bad lookahead is the issue.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> ZZ > Roux > CFOP my opinion
> 
> i believe ZZ is best because it's quite efficient and almost completely RUL gen turning which is very good for OH
> Roux is insanely efficient, definitely the most efficient of the three, but MU gen < RUL gen
> CFOP is just bad for OH because high movecount and rotations


I was gonna compare with zz, but 5 min of research on the wiki did not have me confident in arguing.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2021)

Wandew said:


> clock is the best event


In your opinion. Objectively, 3x3 is the best event, for more reasons than I care to list ATM. If you want me to, I will when I get access to an actual keyboard

Sent from my Samsung car, oh wait I mean a Tesla using Taptalk


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Bad lookahead is the issue.


zz look ahead is worse


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 25, 2021)

Sometimes this thread reminds me of the hypixel forums
*‘Yes of course x is better cos you can’t do as gud and you know what there are no cons it’s just so so gooood. Git gud noob’*

As ever, I return to my original statements on choosing methods for fun, not for their potential.
All methods really can go sub 8 or more depending on how dedicated/insane you are, definitely so for the big 4. I doubt most will reach that point where they are sub 8 or faster, and actually can’t get faster simply because of their method.

And really, why do we even want to get faster? For fun.
It may be easier to reach faster times with methods like CFOP, but this does not necessarily mean CFOP is the best. Maybe easier times is what you find fun, maybe you find algorithms fun, maybe you like intuiting stuff yourself.
Just have fun.

We are far from the limits of methods like even CFOP, and until then, we won’t be able to accurately predict times and how each method will stack up against each other.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 25, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> zz look ahead is worse


With eocross it's actually better, because all of the edges are oriented and there aren't any moer blind spots than CFOP


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 25, 2021)

ok you win, I can't think of a rebuttal


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 25, 2021)

Cubing in public is better for practicing than at home. 
change my mind.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Best UA Perm: D2 R D2 R' B L' U' R U' L2 D' R2 D F2 U R2 D R2 D L2 


Kaiju_cube said:


> View attachment 14982


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 26, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Cubing in public is better for practicing than at home.
> change my mind.


Not sure where you get that idea. I always do better at home, there’s Better lighting, less people asking questions, you’re able to sit down with my laptop and stackmat, having all of your cubes, and the list goes on.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Not sure where you get that idea. I always do better at home, there’s Better lighting, less people asking questions, you’re able to sit down with my laptop and stackmat, having all of your cubes, and the list goes on.


I think the whole point of what this person was saying is that NOT having those things is beneficial. Having to deal with stares, questions, nervousness, not having your best cubes, and just overall being in an uncomfortable situation can help you prepare for comps and even improve you social skills.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 26, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I think the whole point of what this person was saying is that NOT having those things is beneficial. Having to deal with stares, questions, nervousness, not having your best cubes, and just overall being in an uncomfortable situation can help you prepare for comps and even improve you social skills.


That is exactly what I was getting at...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> That is exactly what I was getting at...


@Porcupine01 
When I was critiquing you in that zoom meeting, it was in the lobby of a hotel (because of the winter storm) and that is the reason I had to keep muting myself. People kept asking questions if not at least staring at me.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> @Porcupine01
> When I was critiquing you in that zoom meeting, it was in the lobby of a hotel (because of the winter storm) and that is the reason I had to keep muting myself. People kept asking questions if not at least staring at me.


Oh, I didn’t think the the wack circles design was your actual floor


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 26, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> That is exactly what I was getting at...


Well you probably will have a better time learning algs in your house with few distractions. personally, i no longer cube at school because too many people want to mix up my cube and get their greasy fingers on it at lunch. not cool.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well you probably will have a better time learning algs in your house with few distractions. personally, i no longer cube at school because too many people want to mix up my cube and get their greasy fingers on it at lunch. not cool.


From what I understand, Porcupine01 believes cubing in public is better for practicing (which I assume that the purpose is to get better competition results? @Porcupine01 correct me if I'm wrong), while @MJS Cubing believes staying at home is better for learning. I agree with both.

Being exposed to a crowd will slowly help with getting nervous, but it isn't ideal if you simply want to learn new algs/concepts. *Learning*, *however*, will also require practice, for you need to get it in your muscle memory and all that. If you are in public, some people simply want to solve it as fast as possible, and thus would rather 2-look an OLL they're learning (just an example) instead of pausing, and trying to remember the alg with the chance that they might screw it up and embarrass themselves in front of a bunch of people. At home, I don't really see this problem.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well you probably will have a better time learning algs in your house with few distractions. personally, i no longer cube at school because too many people want to mix up my cube and get their greasy fingers on it at lunch. not cool.


I do bring my cube to school, but I don’t let people scramble it.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> From what I understand, Porcupine01 believes cubing in public is better for practicing (which I assume that the purpose is to get better competition results? @Porcupine01 correct me if I'm wrong), while @MJS Cubing believes staying at home is better for learning. I agree with both.
> 
> Being exposed to a crowd will slowly help with getting nervous, but it isn't ideal if you simply want to learn new algs/concepts. *Learning*, *however*, will also require practice, for you need to get it in your muscle memory and all that. If you are in public, some people simply want to solve it as fast as possible, and thus would rather 2-look an OLL they're learning (just an example) instead of pausing, and trying to remember the alg with the chance that they might screw it up and embarrass themselves in front of a bunch of people. At home, I don't really see this problem.


Exactly


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well you probably will have a better time learning algs in your house with few distractions. personally, i no longer cube at school because too many people want to mix up my cube and get their greasy fingers on it at lunch. not cool.


yea. I have a cheap cube that I bring with me to school, so its ok if I loose it or mess it up. 

I just thought of a way to instantaneously pay off gan cubes!
1. Cube in public
2. when someone asks to try it, quickly remove a GES nut.
3. When they "simulate" your turning, it will fall apart.
4. it is "broken" now

OFC it would be cruel to do this


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yea. I have a cheap cube that I bring with me to school, so its ok if I loose it or mess it up.
> 
> I just thought of a way to instantaneously pay off gan cubes!
> 1. Cube in public
> ...


I did this once. The kid freaked out, but I didn’t make him pay (but I did have to pay for the piece that broke on the tile floor)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I did this once. The kid freaked out, but I didn’t make him pay (but I did have to pay for the piece that broke on the tile floor)


I bet the look on the kid's face paid off


----------



## qwr (Mar 1, 2021)

barrel shapemods are not interesting at all


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> barrel shapemods are not interesting at all


They're too easy.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 1, 2021)

this is going to spin up a bunch of arguing here, but I think 3x3 shapemods overall are boring except for ones that don't have color (mirror blocks, ghost cube, etc)


----------



## qwr (Mar 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> this is going to spin up a bunch of arguing here, but I think 3x3 shapemods overall are boring except for ones that don't have color (mirror blocks, ghost cube, etc)


some are genuinely interesting for their shape, like mastermorphix and axis cube.


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> some are genuinely interesting for their shape, like mastermorphix and axis cube.


Pll on the axis cube is quite interesting


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> this is going to spin up a bunch of arguing here, but I think 3x3 shapemods overall are boring except for ones that don't have color (mirror blocks, ghost cube, etc)


Shape mods that are square and have colors are the same. However, mastermorphix, rhombic dodecahedrons, FTO and more are also really fun.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Shape mods that are square and have colors are the same. However, mastermorphix, rhombic dodecahedrons, FTO and more are also really fun.


FTO is not a shapemod


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> FTO is not a shapemod


Sorry, just saw that the description on the cubicle said it was


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Sorry, just saw that the description on the cubicle said it was


Corner turning octahedron is though.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Mar 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> barrel shapemods are not interesting at all


three words.
Barrel. Redi. Cube.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 1, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> three words.
> Barrel. Redi. Cube.


Agreed. I don’t have one but my friend does, and it’s really fun. It even has 2 solved states!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 1, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> It even has 2 solved states!


It does? 
How does that work?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> It does?
> How does that work?


I forget exactly how it works, but I think one solved state is the colors connecting vertically, so there are all 4 colors on the top and bottom, and the other is the connect horizontally so that there is only 2 colors on the top and bottom.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I forget exactly how it works, but I think one solved state is the colors connecting vertically, so there are all 4 colors on the top and bottom, and the other is the connect horizontally so that there is only 2 colors on the top and bottom.


weird. Do they mass produce these or do I have to mod one?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 1, 2021)

Amazon.com: MoYu Barrel REDI Cube Magic Cube Puzzle Cube Toy Speed Competition Cube for Children Cube Lovers (Stickerless) : Everything Else


Buy MoYu Barrel REDI Cube Magic Cube Puzzle Cube Toy Speed Competition Cube for Children Cube Lovers (Stickerless): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com








DNF_Cuber said:


> weird. Do they mass produce these or do I have to mod one


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Amazon.com: MoYu Barrel REDI Cube Magic Cube Puzzle Cube Toy Speed Competition Cube for Children Cube Lovers (Stickerless) : Everything Else
> 
> 
> Buy MoYu Barrel REDI Cube Magic Cube Puzzle Cube Toy Speed Competition Cube for Children Cube Lovers (Stickerless): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...











MFJS Barrel Redi Cube


The MFJS Barrel Redi Cube is a four color barrel shape mod of a the Redi Cube. The shape-shifting aspect of the puzzle, along side the unique color scheme should add a new challenge to the Redi Cube solve.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 1, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> MFJS Barrel Redi Cube
> 
> 
> The MFJS Barrel Redi Cube is a four color barrel shape mod of a the Redi Cube. The shape-shifting aspect of the puzzle, along side the unique color scheme should add a new challenge to the Redi Cube solve.
> ...


Ooh, I searched moyu on tc. My bad


----------



## Espeoncuber (Mar 2, 2021)

It saddens me that no one likes v-cube anymore


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2021)

Espeoncuber said:


> It saddens me that no one likes v-cube anymore


RIP, although they don’t really make new stuff.


----------



## Espeoncuber (Mar 2, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> RIP, although they don’t really make new stuff.


They came out with a Keychain v3. Ik that's not all exciting but I still like them because of the impact they had in the cubing era. Plus they still look cool imo. Maybe they'll still making their v10 and 11. Time will tell


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 2, 2021)

Espeoncuber said:


> It saddens me that no one likes v-cube anymore


Well, they are super expensive, and don’t turn as well as their cheaper counter parts from the meilong and cubing classroom series.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

I agree with @MJS Cubing 
however, it is still a collectors item


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I agree with @MJS Cubing
> however, it is still a collectors item


Not necessarily a collectors item, since they are still being made, and a lot of people have them. That’s like saying a Zanchi is a collectors item, but they can still be found in a lot of places today, especially second hand. Old doesn’t always mean rare.


----------



## carcass (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey guys,
I really like the ending of squall with CDRLL and right L5EP. What do you think it the fastest way to get to EO2x2x3 (or in NBRS, EOdl)
What do you think is the fastest way to get there: LEOR, EOline then Left Block, EOarrow and left block, petrus, arrow+left block+EO, or other. I am excited to hear your ideas!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 8, 2021)

Intentionally using table abuse during OH defeats the point of having OH as an event. 
Change my mind!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 8, 2021)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Intentionally using table abuse during OH defeats the point of having OH as an event.
> Change my mind!


The table can’t make moves like fingers can. Not using the table would inevitably result in dropped and even broken cubes.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 8, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Not using the table would inevitably result in dropped and even broken cubes.


I don't really understand that argument. Someone like Michal Pleskowicz is the perfect example that using the table isn't needed at all.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Mar 8, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> The table can’t make moves like fingers can. Not using the table would inevitably result in dropped and even broken cubes.


Many people use no table abuse at all and are insanely fast OH solvers


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 8, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> Man people use no table abuse at all and are insanely fast OH solvers





fun at the joy said:


> I don't really understand that argument. Someone like Michal Pleskowicz is the perfect example that using the table isn't needed at all.





Humble Cuber said:


> Man people use no table abuse at all and are insanely fast OH solvers


Well, i guess what i meant to say is for people that haven’t quite perfected oh, the table is good for them to use. i don’t know what i would do without a table personally.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 14, 2021)

Opinion: 19x19 OH BLD should be added to WCA


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Opinion: 19x19 OH BLD should be added to WCA


Opinion: You're a maniac


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 14, 2021)

Seems correct! Welp, gotta run, nu-7 is after me again!


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

New Argument:

The YJ Mini 4x4 and especially 5x5 are one the best cubes on the market for 4x4 and 5x5, and are of a great price as well.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> New Argument:
> 
> The YJ Mini 4x4 and especially 5x5 are one the best cubes on the market for 4x4 and 5x5, and are of a great price as well.


some of the best, yeah, but the MGCs as well as the Aosu wrm 4x4 and valk 5 outdo them (And debatably the Aochuang wrm 5x5)


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> some of the best, yeah, but the MGCs as well as the Aosu wrm 4x4 and valk 5 outdo them (And debatably the Aochuang wrm 5x5)



Well, the YJ mini 4x4 is $12, and the Aosu WRM is $43. You can't beat it for that price. It's simaler to GAN cubes and the Guhong v4. Their both great cubes, but for the price, the Guhong v4 (and in this case the YJ Mini) is much better.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> $43 dollars.


43 dollars dollars?


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 43 dollars dollars?



I fixed it. And also you're just getting off topic from the argument, a classic move to get out of a debate.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I fixed it. And also you're just getting off topic from the argument, a classic move to get out of a debate.


not entirely true, I think that price is irrelevant for the best cube. Maybe the zhisu has more bang for your buck, but I think the aosu WRM is actually better


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> not entirely true, I think that price is irrelevant for the best cube. Maybe the zhisu has more bang for your buck, but I think the aosu WRM is actually better



But is it 4x better? (According to the price).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> But is it 4x better? (According to the price).


I am not saying it is. I am just saying that if we are talking about the *BEST *Cube then price is not a factor


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I am not saying it is. I am just saying that if we are talking about the *BEST *Cube then price is not a factor



I agree. But most people use price as a factor against GAN cubes, saying that 11 M Pro is way to expensive, even though its a great cube. So I'm just using that previous argument and logic.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I agree. But most people use price as a factor against GAN cubes, saying that 11 M Pro is way to expensive, even though its a great cube. So I'm just using that previous argument and logic.


First of all, the YJ mini 4x4 and 5x5 are WAY too small for most people. If you have very small hands, then sure, they might suit you fine. But for 90% of people the size is to small to use.

Second of all, the Gan 11 M wouldn't all that great even if it was cheap. The performance is arguably equal if not worse compared to other cubes (for example RS3M 2020, WRM 2019/2020, Valk Elite, Tengyun v1, Guhong V4, and more) and the feel isn't all that great either. True, it does have core magnets and customization, but those don't really affect your solve times or your enjoyment solving on the cube.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I agree. But most people use price as a factor against GAN cubes, saying that 11 M Pro is way to expensive, even though its a great cube. So I'm just using that previous argument and logic.


 So..... You're using what you find to be a bad argument for your own case


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

I disagree. The GAN 11 M Pro seems like a great cube, and @Owen Morrison mains it. As for size of the YJ Minis, its perfectly reasonable for any average cuber, unless you have massive hands. Even J Perm said that the 5x5 feels actually just right for his hands.


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I disagree. The GAN 11 M Pro seems like a great cube, and @Owen Morrison mains it. As for size of the YJ Minis, its perfectly reasonable for any average cuber, unless you have massive hands. Even J Perm said that the 5x5 feels actually just right for his hands.


The YJ mini cubes are meant more for just having fun with them, not to be taken that seriously, which means that you can't compare them with the flagship cubes.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I disagree. The GAN 11 M Pro seems like a great cube, and @Owen Morrison mains it.


Owen struggled to choose between the Gan 11 and the Guhong v4. And he has never even tried other cubes like Valk Elite and Tengyun v1. While the Gan 11 might be a decent cube there are definitely cubes better than it for much cheaper.


> As for size of the YJ Minis, its perfectly reasonable for any average cuber, unless you have massive hands. Even J Perm said that the 5x5 feels actually just right for his hands.


J Perm said he has abnormally small hands. And yet he preferred the size of the Aosu wrm.


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> The YJ mini cubes are meant more for just having fun with them, not to be taken that seriously, which means that you can't compare them with the flagship cubes.



Sure, I accept that. I guess I wouldn't take them I a competition, as there are better (and more expensive) cubes for that.


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> While the Gan 11 might be a decent cube there are definitely cubes better than it for much cheaper.



That's exactly what I said. The GAN 11 M Pro is a decent cube, but there are other cubes that are better for less the price. I never said that 11 M Pro was the best cube ever. And, since you are bringing in the price factor just like I did before, I will say just what DNF Cuber said:



DNF_Cuber said:


> So..... You're using what you find to be a bad argument for your own case


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> That's exactly what I said. The GAN 11 M Pro is a decent cube, but there are other cubes that are better for less the price. I never said that 11 M Pro was the best cube ever. And, since you are bringing in the price factor just like I did before, I will say just what DNF Cuber said:


You're avoiding the subject: YJ mini cubes


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> You're avoiding the subject: YJ mini cubes



No I'm not. Following back to the argument, DNF_Cuber said that there were better 4x4's than the YJ Mini. He mentioned the Aosu wrm 4x4, and I replied saying that it probably is a good cube, better than the YJ, but the price is 4 times higher, bringing up and tieing in the argument of the high prices of GAN cubes. Therefore, I'm not avoiding the subject, I'm just going off on a related point.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> No I'm not. Following back to the argument, DNF_Cuber said that there were better 4x4's than the YJ Mini. He mentioned the Aosu wrm 4x4, and I replied saying that it probably is a good cube, better than the YJ, but the price is 4 times higher, bringing up and tieing in the argument of the high prices of GAN cubes. Therefore, I'm not avoiding the subject, I'm just going off on a related point.


when did you say it is better than the YJ?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 17, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Stickerless = Stickered cubes, except for big events like Megaminx, 5x5+, where stickers are annoying.
> However I like stickerless because the recognition is easier for me


i changed my mind, stickered is better than stickerless for me because i prefer the grip and look


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 18, 2021)

Amateurs. The YLM is clearly the best 4x4 on the market.

All kidding aside I don't have much right to talk about either of these cubes because I do not own them, but the Aosu seems to have better raw performance, but only slightly, and the value in the mini is much better.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 18, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Amateurs. The YLM is clearly the best 4x4 on the market.
> 
> All kidding aside I don't have much right to talk about either of these cubes because I do not own them, but the Aosu seems to have better raw performance, but only slightly, and the value in the mini is much better.


in all seriousness it seems like the only 4x4s you don't own are the ones we say are better than the YLM
Take that!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 18, 2021)

New argument: The YLM 4x4 is the worst. @MJS Cubing


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 18, 2021)

New argument:
Most people's arguments are only their opinions and thus aren't valid arguments.

Another new argument:
Most of these arguments don't last more than 3 posts.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 18, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> New argument: The YLM 4x4 is the worst. @MJS Cubing


MJS Cubing: *TRIGGERED*


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> New argument: The YLM 4x4 is the worst. @MJS Cubing


u kind of need to provide evidence. what makes it the worst. also that's pretty much your opinion so not a valid argument like Mr. Zain said above


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 18, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> New argument: The YLM 4x4 is the worst. @MJS Cubing


Out of modern magnetic cubes, I have to agree, but it's not that bad, just there are better options


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 18, 2021)

yea, I like the qiyi MS more, and I main


DNF_Cuber said:


> Out of modern magnetic cubes, I have to agree, but it's not that bad, just there are better options



the MGC.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 18, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yea, I like the qiyi MS more, and I main
> 
> 
> the MGC.


I used to main the YLM, but it is just trash compared to the MGC


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Yeaaah...... The MGC is the best mid range 4x4, but budget wise, either YuSu or Little Magic. But the Little Magic has a few issues. First of all, sometimes the magnets come loose ootb. I know this due to the fact my friend bought one and he heard a sound from inside an edge piece. He took it apart and saw the the magnet had fallen down. He glued it down and then it stayed for a couple of weeks, then fell down again. I’ve also heard that the outer layers are kind of sluggish as well. It also locks up and pops frequently which will be annoying to see from a beginners perspective. I mean, I can’t reassemble a 4x4. So those are my points.


----------



## qwr (Mar 19, 2021)

the puzzles turns fine. at first mine was quite sluggish but i've added a bunch of dnm and loosened slightly and now it turns pretty well


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 19, 2021)

I personally use the yj zhilong 4*4 but it's prob not the best. I have the mgc mega and it's good

Sent from my WOW Cube using Tapatalk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Yeaaah...... The MGC is the best mid range 4x4, but budget wise, either YuSu or Little Magic. But the Little Magic has a few issues. First of all, sometimes the magnets come loose ootb. I know this due to the fact my friend bought one and he heard a sound from inside an edge piece. He took it apart and saw the the magnet had fallen down. He glued it down and then it stayed for a couple of weeks, then fell down again. I’ve also heard that the outer layers are kind of sluggish as well. It also locks up and pops frequently which will be annoying to see from a beginners perspective. I mean, I can’t reassemble a 4x4. So those are my points.


one of my YLM magnets was incorrectly polarized


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you, DNF_Cuber


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 20, 2021)

why are we still talking about the YLM??? Its trash now in 2021.

if you want a lower range puzzle, get the Qiyi MS, or YJ Yusu


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 20, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> And he has never even tried other cubes like Valk Elite and Tengyun v1.


This statement is incorrect, I have tried both of those cubes extensively. However a random sub 10 cuber (me) shouldn't be used to determine if a cube is good or not.


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh I have a good argument:

The RS3M 2020 is overrated because the Meilong M feels nicer (softer) and is *$3 cheaper (2/3 the cost) on TheCubicle*, seriously pushing budget performance and making it a better beginner cube! Most people don't use the dual adjustment system anyway.

P.S. Also if you really want to penny-pinch, the Meilong M is only $2.13 on ZiiCube compared to $3.51 RS3M 2020 which is kinda ridiculous


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> Oh I have a good argument:
> 
> The RS3M 2020 is overrated because the Meilong M feels nicer (softer) and is *$3 cheaper (2/3 the cost) on TheCubicle*, seriously pushing budget performance and making it a better beginner cube! Most people don't use the dual adjustment system anyway.
> 
> P.S. Also if you really want to penny-pinch, the Meilong M is only $2.13 on ZiiCube compared to $3.51 RS3M 2020 which is kinda ridiculous


honestly, they are kind of different. I like the heavier feel of the RS3M


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> Oh I have a good argument:
> 
> The RS3M 2020 is overrated because the Meilong M feels nicer (softer) and is *$3 cheaper (2/3 the cost) on TheCubicle*, seriously pushing budget performance and making it a better beginner cube! Most people don't use the dual adjustment system anyway.
> 
> P.S. Also if you really want to penny-pinch, the Meilong M is only $2.13 on ZiiCube compared to $3.51 RS3M 2020 which is kinda ridiculous



The rs3m has a spring compression system which is probably why its a little bit more expensive, for an extra dollar for a way to customize it, that's not a bad deal. But I haven't personally tried the meilong. so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 27, 2021)

From experience the plastic feels different on both cubes. Theres quite a bit of internal friction on the Meilong that I personally didnt like compared to the RS3M 2020, and in terms of feel they're both quite "boring to turn" compared to something like the MS.


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2021)

my rs3m 2020 is not boring to turn because it has a natural sorta squishy feeling even with minimal lube


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> my rs3m 2020 is not boring to turn because it has a natural sorta squishy feeling even with minimal lube


the slight scratchyness and the squishyness at the same time is something I LOVE about my rs3m. I also like the sound, its oddly satisfying


----------



## virginia (Mar 27, 2021)

4x4 cannot be the best bc parity also clock is underrated. Intuitive solving puzzles are great


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2021)

2x2 is a good event because the top solvers can one look through many algorithms and they have fine tuned turning execution


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> 2x2 is a good event because the top solvers can one look through many algorithms and they have fine tuned turning execution


as much as I love 2x2, it is entirely luck based and you need to know alot of algs


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> as much as I love 2x2, it is entirely luck based and you need to know alot of algs


Yeah, 2x2 is a good event but I won't memorize a bunch of algs for a cube that's almost entirely based on luck. The odd number cubes, 3x3, 5x5, so on are pretty good, being not too luck-based, and barely any parities, (besides the edge parities 5x5 and up).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 28, 2021)

virginia said:


> 4x4 cannot be the best bc parity


just a little challenge to make it more fun and difficult.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 28, 2021)

Bob "I stop people from being first in magic" Burton is the worst person in cubing.


----------



## qwr (Mar 28, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Bob "I stop people from being first in magic" Burton is the worst person in cubing.


oh yeah I'm pretty sure I used his page for 2x2 ortega algs

and the algs weren't even good


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> oh yeah I'm pretty sure I used his page for 2x2 ortega algs
> 
> and the algs weren't even good


I learnt all my first PLLs, OLLs and ortega algs from his website.
They're ok but not that good(except for Ortega algs which are actually good)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Mar 28, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Bob "I stop people from being first in magic" Burton is the worst person in cubing.


I don't think he is the worst, especially compared to some of the judges I have seen at comps, as well as people that are downright malicious (ex. cube stealers, altering results to your favor if you are staffing, etc). However, there is a case for that being true. Especially with the management of the WCA board. I can't tell exactly why but something always seems off with the decisions they make. It's less of what everyone wants and more of what our overlords on the board want.

BUT, we all know who are the worst people in the community. People that put negative times into cubemania.


----------



## qwr (Mar 28, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I don't think he is the worst, especially compared to some of the judges I have seen at comps, as well as people that are downright malicious (ex. cube stealers, altering results to your favor if you are staffing, etc). However, there is a case for that being true. Especially with the management of the WCA board. I can't tell exactly why but something always seems off with the decisions they make. It's less of what everyone wants and more of what our overlords on the board want.
> 
> BUT, we all know who are the worst people in the community. People that put negative times into cubemania.



bring back FEET


----------



## GAN CUBER (Mar 28, 2021)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 28, 2021)

Seriously though guys. If you use anything, for any reason, other than your OH hand for OH solving, it's not OH solving. [AKA table abuse during OH is cheating. WCA rules are bad for this. Roux being justification for table abuse is a bad argument. Use rR'/Rr' for M moves and realize that roux is just not a viable method for OH solving. Even though L6E looks completely badass and is one of the coolest things in cubing, it's not OH solving.]


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 28, 2021)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Seriously though guys. If you use anything, for any reason, other than your OH hand for OH solving, it's not OH solving. [AKA table abuse during OH is cheating. WCA rules are bad for this. Roux being justification for table abuse is a bad argument. Use rR'/Rr' for M moves and realize that roux is just not a viable method for OH solving. Even though L6E looks completely badass and is one of the coolest things in cubing, it's not OH solving.]


here's me who uses table abuse for every PLL lol
Roux sorta is a bad method for OH. (CFOP is no better). ZZ is the best for OH bc of RUL turning. #cruzzade


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> here's me who uses table abuse for every PLL lol


lol <3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 28, 2021)

I really only use table abuse when I am either aligning layers, or doing M moves during a PLL (U and Z, because I’m too lazy to learn new algs). I also use CFOP, so M moves aren’t necessary in every single solve for me.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 28, 2021)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Seriously though guys. If you use anything, for any reason, other than your OH hand for OH solving, it's not OH solving. [AKA table abuse during OH is cheating. WCA rules are bad for this. Roux being justification for table abuse is a bad argument. Use rR'/Rr' for M moves and realize that roux is just not a viable method for OH solving. Even though L6E looks completely badass and is one of the coolest things in cubing, it's not OH solving.][/SIZE]


I have long thought table abuse should be outlawed. It's absolutely against the spirit of the event.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I have long thought table abuse should be outlawed. It's absolutely against the spirit of the event.


"Spirit of the event" Literally, the best way to describe the feeling I couldn't articulate. GG


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 29, 2021)

Unpopular opinion time!!!!
Add 15 puzzle


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 29, 2021)

it is a 2d puzzle, removing the point of cubes. Clock is an exeption


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 29, 2021)

In my opinion the the moyo rsm 2020 is the best not only because of it's price but its amazing sly custamizable so just buy the J-perm rsm 2020


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> it is a 2d puzzle, removing the point of cubes. Clock is an exeption


Then why can’t 15 puzzle be another exception


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 29, 2021)

although I main the dayan tenyun v1


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Then why can’t 15 puzzle be another exception


15-puzzle is not a twisty puzzle, but rather a Klotski puzzle. It behaves much different. There has been arguments about whether clock is or isn't a twisty puzzle, but as we can see it's a WCA event, and is quite unique. The WCA won't just start adding random things like burr, jigsaw, and geranium puzzles since they fall into a different category.

I'm not saying it does not deserve to be an event, it's quite fun actually, but it just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 29, 2021)

i've changed my opinions on skewb, it's actually kinda fun to fingertrick and solve lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 30, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i've changed my opinions on skewb, it's actually kinda fun to fingertrick and solve lol


After roasting me on my stream the other day for having 150 solves in my skewb session...


----------



## the dnf master (May 12, 2021)

New argument: ppl keep saying that this v perm is the best R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 , when the truth is that its inverse is better. 
Change my mind


----------



## abunickabhi (May 12, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> 15-puzzle is not a twisty puzzle, but rather a Klotski puzzle. It behaves much different. There has been arguments about whether clock is or isn't a twisty puzzle, but as we can see it's a WCA event, and is quite unique. The WCA won't just start adding random things like burr, jigsaw, and geranium puzzles since they fall into a different category.
> 
> I'm not saying it does not deserve to be an event, it's quite fun actually, but it just wouldn't make sense.


15 puzzle has its own variants and type of puzzles. It is very satisfying to solve 15 puzzle in slidesym. 

I agree it should not be added to the WCA, but it is fun to compete in 15 puzzle in the weekly comp on SS.


----------



## qwr (May 12, 2021)

did I post this one yet? 6x6 and 7x7 are redundant. All the top level 6x6 and 7x7 people are the same as the top 5x5 people, just the solve takes longer so it's more annoying for judging too.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (May 12, 2021)

Two opinions:

CFOP is overrated (even though I use it lol). It's good for turning fast but it isn't usually very efficient. I think there would be world-class solvers using Roux, ZZ, Mehta e.t.c if there were as many resources and videos on them as there are for CFOP.

Second opinion: 

F2L tricks videos are useless. 90% of them only turn up once in every 10000000 solve, or have such bad fingertricks that it's actually slower then doing the standard algorithm. 9% are good but are obvious and basically common knowledge by now. The remaining 1% are good and unique.


----------



## the dnf master (May 12, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> F2L tricks videos are useless. 90% of them only turn up once in every 10000000 solve, or have such bad fingertricks that it's actually slower then doing the standard algorithm. 9% are good but are obvious and basically common knowledge by now. The remaining 1% are good and unique.


Yeah, the only f2l trick I actually used from a vid was to insert misoriented pairs using f R f', also cfop ain't overrated because lookahead is easy with it and it minimizes the most regrips.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 12, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> New argument: ppl keep saying that this v perm is the best R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 , when the truth is that its inverse is better.
> Change my mind


Inverse simply isn't as fast. I can get down to 0.85 with R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 but barely can get sub 1 with inverse. And i've extensively practiced both.


----------



## the dnf master (May 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Inverse simply isn't as fast. I can get down to 0.85 with R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 but barely can get sub 1 with inverse. And i've extensively practiced both.


Both algs start with a regrip, however the inverse has easier finger tricks. The alg that you are supporting requires a drag U move and a reverse D push simultaneously, while the inverse's hardest finger trick is just a reverse D push


----------



## ruffleduck (May 12, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Both algs start with a regrip, however the inverse has easier finger tricks. The alg that you are supporting requires a drag U move and a reverse D push simultaneously, while the inverse's hardest finger trick is just a reverse D push


The fact that the inverse has "easier finger tricks" doesn't make it any better. Both algs are equally consistent, standard is faster.


----------



## the dnf master (May 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> The fact that the inverse has "easier finger tricks" doesn't make it any better. Both algs are equally consistent, standard is faster.


How can you support the fact that both algs are equally consistent? Easier fingertricks makes the alg less risky


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (May 12, 2021)

i dont do v pem


----------



## ruffleduck (May 12, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> How can you support the fact that both algs are equally consistent?


They're both RUD gen, and have the same amount of overworking and regrips.


> Easier fingertricks makes the alg less risky


Not necessarily. Drag U and reverse D are not risky at all. It's like saying M moves are risky. Yes, they do require a bit of practice, but after that they are extremely consistent.


----------



## the dnf master (May 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Not necessarily. Drag U and reverse D are not risky at all. It's like saying M moves are risky. Yes, they do require a bit of practice, but after that they are extremely consistent.


Even if they are as consistent as you say, you do have to slow down a bit to do the move. Also it leaves your hand in a weird position to do the R2 afterwards, making your hand having to readjust a bit.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 12, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Even if they are as consistent as you say, you do have to slow down a bit to do the move. Also it leaves your hand in a weird position to do the R2 afterwards, making your hand having to readjust a bit.


Despite this, it's faster.

Git gud


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 2, 2021)

Since every thread turns into war, I'm bumping this.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 2, 2021)

*Speed is not everything*. 

To the common spectator, 99% of people in the general public, I think it looks just as amazing whether a cube is solved in 3.47 seconds or in 5.2 seconds, or 7 seconds (which is >3.47 x 2). Are you splitting hair here?

{ducking for cover}


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Dante Newbie said:


> *Speed is not everything*.
> 
> To the common spectator, 99% of people in the general public, I think it looks just as amazing whether a cube is solved in 3.47 seconds or in 5.2 seconds, or 7 seconds (which is >3.47 x 2). Are you splitting hair here?
> 
> {ducking for cover}


I agree. If a person gives somebody a cube to solve and they solve it within a minute, it will be pretty impressive. They will look away expecting it to take at least 4-5 minutes, but then they look back and are super impressed.

But, one minute is nothing for cubers, so if somebody wants to impress a cuber, they would have to become much faster.

This also got me thinking about a sub-1:00 solver walking up to somebody and showing them that they can solve a cube, but then the person they showed being sub-10 and can solve it way faster. That would be kind of embarrassing, lol


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 3, 2021)

I would like to think that it's the journey and not necessarily the height one can achieve, or how fast one can get to the top. As long as I am improving, I am happy. I stop to smell the flowers and take side track when there is a nice view, etc. And now, I have taken the Roux path to see how it's like out there.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 3, 2021)

Dante Newbie said:


> I would like to think that it's the journey and not necessarily the height one can achieve, or how fast one can get to the top. As long as I am improving, I am happy. I stop to smell the flowers and take side track when there is a nice view, etc. And now, I have taken the Roux path to see how's out there.


Yeah I fully agree. The journey is very important and not the results and the record. Not everyone can compete at the highest level and its important to enjoy the journey.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> that makes no sense. if you want to elaborate, go to argument thread, I'm not discussing this here


It can’t be an “official thread” unless it’s created by the organizer of the competition (Phillip Lewicki). So, unless you’re Phillip in disguise, it’s not official. The definition of official (from dictionary.com , in case you’re wondering) is “of an activity or event intended for the notice of the public and performed or held on behalf of officials or an organization,” which basically means that you would have to be a part of the Monkey League organization for it to be official.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It can’t be an “official thread” unless it’s created by the organizer of the competition (Phillip Lewicki). So, unless you’re Phillip in disguise, it’s not official. The definition of official (from dictionary.com , in case you’re wondering) is “of an activity or event intended for the notice of the public and performed or held on behalf of officials or an organization,” which basically means that you would have to be a part of the Monkey League organization for it to be official.


for me official means a central thread about the subject
but in that case it may be renamed to mega thread
what do you think?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> for me official means a central thread about the subject
> but in that case it may be renamed to mega thread
> what do you think?


I don’t really care what it’s named, I just figured that I would point out that it’s not official. You can change it to whatever you want.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 3, 2021)

Whatever, it was renamed


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 4, 2021)

4CF has a little bit of potential (4x4 corners first) I got a 1:11 on it. How am I just now realizing it?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> 4CF has a little bit of potential (4x4 corners first) I got a 1:11 on it. How am I just now realizing it?


Just like your 5x5 method which isn't for speedsolving? If it's anything like that it doesn't have potential (sorry). Also whatever happened to cubing news? At least post one single article before quitting I am *not *wasting a lecture.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Just like your 5x5 method which isn't for speedsolving? If it's anything like that it doesn't have potential (sorry). Also whatever happened to cubing news? At least post one single article before quitting I am *not *wasting a lecture.


Somebody deleted everything on giving nrws but I will get back to it, just not the every wr feliks broke, maybe in the future lol. Btw my cube doesn't turn that good either but there has to be some algs I can learn to get that sub1


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 8, 2021)

ok I feel like starting the worst cubing argument ever.

So I heard someone say Roux averages low 40s in movecount thus is a lower movecount that waterman. They are wrong for original version. They are adding in this like EOLR and other variant things to lower the movecount. Waterman (original) averages low 40s as well, but if you add all the variants in to lower that movecount, like 1 look L4E and 1 look L5E (2 Holes style and/or other Styles, and L7E algs and more, then that movecount can be reduced to around 40 or even lower. So adding the variants of both methods in, Waterman still beats out Roux. I still like Roux tho im sub-20 with it but I average like 15 with Waterman.


----------



## Scollier (Sep 9, 2021)

Here's an argument on how I feel about the RS3M 2020:

It's not actually that great of a cube. I know this is a controversial topic, and you might disagree, but I have many problems with it. First of all, I don't like the plastic. It feels quite thick, unlike the Guhong V4, and although this plastic makes it more durable, it doesn't feel as fast in a sense, and it also makes it heavier. 
Second of all, the mechanisms are kind of a pain. I feel like this is the problem I had with GAN cubes: they have a zillion different adjustments. Especially for a beginner, who just has started cubing, the RS3M would be recommended to them, but I don't think they could quite figure out the spring tightening system, as I could barely figure it out myself. I'll just take a spring and screw myself, thank you. 
Third of all, the magnets are quite weak. Personally, I like stronger magnets, but the thick plastic of the RS3M was slightly blocking the pull of the magnets. Therefore, I got the magnet add on, where you add extra magnets to the cube. This did help, and I liked the feel of the magnets, but now the cube was _much_ heavier, making it not enjoyable to cube with.
And last of all, the spring noise was really annoying. No matter how much I tweaked it, no matter how much lube I applied to the edges, corners, springs, screws, etc., the cube _still_ made annoying noises. Whenever I turned a specific face, the cube almost made a grinding sound. Now, I hope you can see why I really don't like the RS3M 2020, but I'm hoping the RS3M 2021 is better.

Feel free to share your thoughts on this as well if you agree/disagree.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Here's an argument on how I feel about the RS3M 2020:
> 
> It's not actually that great of a cube. I know this is a controversial topic, and you might disagree, but I have many problems with it. First of all, I don't like the plastic. It feels quite thick, unlike the Guhong V4, and although this plastic makes it more durable, it doesn't feel as fast in a sense, and it also makes it heavier.
> Second of all, the mechanisms are kind of a pain. I feel like this is the problem I had with GAN cubes: they have a zillion different adjustments. Especially for a beginner, who just has started cubing, the RS3M would be recommended to them, but I don't think they could quite figure out the spring tightening system, as I could barely figure it out myself. I'll just take a spring and screw myself, thank you.
> ...


tbh, I like the qiyi ms more for beginners but its too big for most people to like.
all the extra tension stuff in cubes now adays is over the top annoying bull ****.
I would probably buy a gan cube if they had a normal adjustment system because then I could actually make it as tight as I wanted so it didn't constantly pop even on the tightest settings.


> roux low 40 movecount


who says that...? its more like 45-50


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Alright time to start a new argument. Z Perm bad.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 13, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> duck


quack


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Alright time to start a new argument. Z Perm bad.


It's good if you have the right algs. Top class silvers get sub 0.9 times.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 13, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Here's an argument on how I feel about the RS3M 2020:
> 
> It's not actually that great of a cube. I know this is a controversial topic, and you might disagree, but I have many problems with it. First of all, I don't like the plastic. It feels quite thick, unlike the Guhong V4, and although this plastic makes it more durable, it doesn't feel as fast in a sense, and it also makes it heavier.
> Second of all, the mechanisms are kind of a pain. I feel like this is the problem I had with GAN cubes: they have a zillion different adjustments. Especially for a beginner, who just has started cubing, the RS3M would be recommended to them, but I don't think they could quite figure out the spring tightening system, as I could barely figure it out myself. I'll just take a spring and screw myself, thank you.
> ...


Recently I've been noticing this too. The spring noise is barely noticeable now, but when I first got it... it was unbearable. No really. I only understood the tensioning system after J Perm's vid on the RS3M 2020.
I think the main issue a lot of beginners have is not understanding the mechanics of the puzzle. And I know that is true, based on my experience.
Imagine this scenario: You've just begun cubing, and your friends tell you the buy the RS3M. So you go ahead and buy it. Fast forward a few days, and you get it. You haven't watched any reviews or explanations regarding the cube, because you want an unbiased opinion. So you unbox it and start fiddling with it. All of a sudden, you have no clue as to what's going on with the cube. You think its too tight, and so you open it up. You get hit with an array of new features and new tools that you don't know how to use. You already threw out the instructions because you thought that this was going to be like a QiYi MS, or a YLM. You realized that the RS3M was magnetic, but you literally can't feel it. It feels like a MS or a Little Magic.

This is the problem that I think happens with beginners. Yes, the RS3M is light and fast. Yes, the RS3M is cheap and has a lot of features. But if you don't understand those features, what's the point of buying the RS3M, when you could buy something like the QiYi MS or YLM and be done with it? There's nothing that extraordinary about those two, besides the fact that they're cheaper than the RS3M. My solution is:

-Start of with something simple like a QiYi MS or Warrior or the YLM until you reach Sub 30.
-Get a new cube like the RS3M but preferably within 20 dollars until sub 15.
-Get a new flagship when you get to sub 10, and expand your collection from there.

The RS3M is more like a cube for intermediates, not for absolute beginners. Of course they can choose it if they want to, but if you can't understand the mechanics of the cube, then there's literally no point in buying the RS3M. MoYu uses this system in all of their cubes, and if you love MoYu and want all of their cubes, then yes, go for the RS3M, because it's literally the same as the Worms but cheaper.

TL;DR: The RS3M is a good cube, but not for absolute beginners.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> The RS3M is more like a cube for intermediates, not for absolute beginners. Of course they can choose it if they want to, but if you can't understand the mechanics of the cube, then there's literally no point in buying the RS3M. MoYu uses this system in all of their cubes, and if you love MoYu and want all of their cubes, then yes, go for the RS3M, because it's literally the same as the Worms but cheaper.


I totally agree to this. I think it is a bit confusing as for a beginner to understand (Dual spring tensioning and all that) and would really like Moyu to release a "beginner cube". It's good, but not as a first cube.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Alright time to start a new argument. Z Perm bad.


Easy recognition, sub 0.7-able (brian has 0.66 iirc)


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Alright time to start a new argument. Z Perm bad.


Z perm can be executed from two different angles, thus you can't really mess up the pre AUF on it


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I totally agree to this. I think it is a bit confusing as for a beginner to understand (Dual spring tensioning and all that) and would really like Moyu to release a "beginner cube". It's good, but not as a first cube.


Moyu already has a series of "true" beginner cubes, the Meilongs. Those are also really good from what I hear, espeacially the Meilong 3M. In fact, some cubers like it more than the RS3M! The Meilong Magnetics should be the beginner line, RS the experimentation/intermediate line and the worms the advanced line of cubes.


----------



## doozza (Sep 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Recently I've been noticing this too. The spring noise is barely noticeable now, but when I first got it... it was unbearable. No really. I only understood the tensioning system after J Perm's vid on the RS3M 2020.
> I think the main issue a lot of beginners have is not understanding the mechanics of the puzzle. And I know that is true, based on my experience.
> <...>
> The RS3M is more like a cube for intermediates, not for absolute beginners. Of course they can choose it if they want to, but if you can't understand the mechanics of the cube, then there's literally no point in buying the RS3M. MoYu uses this system in all of their cubes, and if you love MoYu and want all of their cubes, then yes, go for the RS3M, because it's literally the same as the Worms but cheaper.
> ...


Total noob here with a beginner's perspective. I've been cubing for less than a month on RS3M 2020 with no prior experience with other cubes, except a dirt-cheap abomination from 2003 that I assembled once never to touch it again. My current PB is around 2½ min using roux with only 2 algs, other than that just intuitive, so you get the idea about my speed and dexterity.

I've searched this forum, youtube and user reviews on online stores for a good beginner's cube. The general consensus was 'RS3M 2020 is a great budget cube, on par with others three times its price'. And of course speedcubers on youtube could perform their fast tricks on it quite confidently and impressively.

After disassembling, studying the internals, lubing and setting it up following cyoubx's recommendations, it did enjoy it quite a lot at first. Although I couldn't turn faces in a fast flow, I did try to use fast motions whenever possible. And I thought that overshoots or undershoots (is that a word?) were the problem of my control rather than cube's performance. So I tweaked it around a couple times, but still couldn't get a confident controllable feel.

My general complaints as a beginner in year 2021 towards RS3M 2020 are:
1) it is quite heavy, and requires significant force to get a side moving
2) once the side moves, it can easily overshoot, because
3) magnets are weak
4) in order to control it and prevent unwanted moves, I have to grab more pieces
5) the inside and outside plastic is the same material. For tactility (outside) if feels ok, but for friction it feels cheap
6) yes, one can mod the cube to get stronger magnets, but it only adds more weight to the puzzle
7) high expectations play a trick on potential buyer

Now, I understand that speedcubers from 2010 had much worse cubes, and that practice makes perfect. And don't get me wrong, it is light-years ahead of my cube from 2003. Yet still I feel like I am fighting the cube more than enjoying it. Bear in mind that I have only around 40 minutes a day to practice, mostly on the subway, so I don't have the hours to develop dexterity and get used to controlling this specific cube. So I would prefer a cube that helps me instead of standing in my way and to spend that time holding a more quality product, that doesn't feel as cheap.

Regarding the cheap feel: it is a budget cube, what did I expect? But yeah, being a total beginner, I am ready to pay three times more to get a better feeling product, even though I perform terribly at the moment. But I will enjoy learning, at least I hope so. I've ordered a Dayan Tengyun V2, which will hopefully be more enjoyable for me. Once I get it and have some time to compare the two, I expect to come back with more observations on RS3M vs a more expensive alternative as a beginner's cube. As of now (not having held other speedcubes), I consider it to be massively overhyped thus generating false expectations: although it may perform on a semi-pro level (sub15), it doesn't feel like a semi-pro product. It is a budget cube.



cuberbutnotacuber said:


> My solution is:
> 
> -Start of with something simple like a QiYi MS or Warrior or the YLM until you reach Sub 30.
> -Get a new cube like the RS3M but preferably within 20 dollars until sub 15.
> -Get a new flagship when you get to sub 10, and expand your collection from there.



This is where I beg to differ. I think after reaching sub 30, one can buy a flagship. Instead of buying two cubes (performance cube for sub 30 to sub 15, flagship for sub 15 to sub 10), why not just buy a flagship in the first place, and enjoy the ride from the beginning, plus save the money that would be spent on a performance cube? =)

My first post here, so hi everybody! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Garf (Sep 14, 2021)

RUD G perm > Wide U G perm
The wide U is easier, but the RUD is finger trick worthy.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 14, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> RUD G perm > Wide U G perm
> The wide U is easier, but the RUD is finger trick worthy.


RUD for all of them except Gc. The best Gc is the RUuf one.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Sep 14, 2021)

4x4 isn't that bad

Change my mind

Half centers are fun, edges are easy with good lookahead and parities aren't that bad if you force cross OLL with parity, or use PLL parity tricks.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 14, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> 4x4 isn't that bad
> 
> Change my mind
> 
> Half centers are fun, edges are easy with good lookahead and parities aren't that bad if you force cross OLL with parity, or use PLL parity tricks.


+1 on that vote.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 14, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> 4x4 isn't that bad
> 
> Change my mind


BCCF exists


----------



## Garf (Sep 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> RUD for all of them except Gc. The best Gc is the RUuf one.


In my opinion, the Wide U Gc perm has weird finger tricks, while the RUD version has better fingerticks that are better to understand.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 15, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> 4x4 isn't that bad
> 
> Change my mind
> 
> Half centers are fun, edges are easy with good lookahead and parities aren't that bad if you force cross OLL with parity, or use PLL parity tricks.


true


TheEpicCuber said:


> RUD G perm > Wide U G perm
> The wide U is easier, but the RUD is finger trick worthy.


Only applicable to Gd and (maybe) Gc


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 15, 2021)

doozza said:


> This is where I beg to differ. I think after reaching sub 30, one can buy a flagship. Instead of buying two cubes (performance cube for sub 30 to sub 15, flagship for sub 15 to sub 10), why not just buy a flagship in the first place, and enjoy the ride from the beginning, plus save the money that would be spent on a performance cube? =)


It actually depends on the type of cuber. If you think you won't be needing a new cube after every major milestone, then yeah, go for the flagship. Some cubers buy a flagship when they're sub 30. Fast forward a bit, and you're sub 10. Your old flagship is slow, but you can manage. There are already better cubes with new mechanics and new features are already out and your "flagship" is considered obsolete in the community. See where I'm going with this? Flagships are generally for faster cubers, because:

-They're faster.
-They have more features.
-They have a lot of instructions.
-They improve on certain aspects which might seem unnecessary to a beginner.

Yes, you can buy a flagship if you want. But this is a scenario I thought of:

You have just gotten to sub 30 with your Guhong V4 M. So you decide to buy a new cube, to aid you in getting faster. You buy the Zhanchi Pro M. Fast forward a few months, and you see that your turning style doesn't suit the cube. You constantly get sub 40 solves, all because it feels slow (based on your expectations). So you decide to give Dayan another chance, and buy a Tengyun V2 M. Again, you notice the same thing. It's slow and blocky (for your expectations). At this point, you give up and buy a budget cube, for instance a QiYi MS, because you think the YJMoYuMFJSCubingClassroomRS3M2020+ is overhyped and overrated, following the same thinking process like a few people you know. You get the QiYi MS, and woah. You're getting Sub 26 solves because of the fact that QiYi cubes suit your turning style the most, and have great speed as compared to a Dayan cube (in your opinion).

The premise of this scenario is that spending 30 bucks on a cube which might not suit your turning style is pointless, when you might find a cube which is 5 bucks feeling better for you. In that scenario, you spent around 85 dollars before getting the cube you wanted. Sure, you could never know how it feels until you try it, but you should always consult multiple reviews then buy a cube. 

The point I want to emphasize on is: "Your flagship now, might be considered obsolete in the future." This means the best cube now could be the worst after 2 years, when new innovations have revolutionized the cubing world.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

RUD G perms have easier fingertricks, while RUuf G perms is shorter, so it's Easy Fingertricks VS Move Count.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> RUD G perms have easier fingertricks, while RUuf G perms is shorter, so it's Easy Fingertricks VS Move Count.


Ga and Gb- RUuF
Gc and Gd- choose for yourself


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

I plan to make MY little magic m 4x4 the best there ever was, and make it be the next world record breaking cube.
Goals:
Modify the pieces to reduce popping and yet keep a good speed.
Add a corner-core magnet system.
(Maybe)maglev magnets?


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Its just that I do not want people wasting their time with DF buffer


Moving the argument here to not flood a thread about bld tool.

I find your attitude very arrogant.

To summarize: You want to reduce the amount of knowledge available online to prevent people from doing something they want to do because you find it a waste of time. 

So please apply this logic to yourself.

From a large perspective cubing at all is a waste of time. 
" please take all cubing websites and wca down. I just don't want people to waste their time"

And even if you can argue that there are good reasons to speed cube, I don't think you can reasonably defend learning 5 style as not but being waste of time. 

What would your reaction be if someone posted repeatedly:
"Mods please remove all threads about 5 style. I don't want someone to spot it and waste their time."

Remember we are all here (or at least I'm here) because I like wasting my time a particular way. Not because it's objectively good and productive way to spend time.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 3, 2021)

cubing is hard




Spoiler: spoiler



change my mind


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> cubing is hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100 percent. And that's the reason I like it.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 4, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Moyu already has a series of "true" beginner cubes, the Meilongs. Those are also really good from what I hear, espeacially the Meilong 3M. In fact, some cubers like it more than the RS3M! The Meilong Magnetics should be the beginner line, RS the experimentation/intermediate line and the worms the advanced line of cubes.


i switched from the yulong v2 m to the meilong m and the meilong is amazing. i have tried the RS3M and from what it felt, i feel that the meilong is just a faster, lighter and cheaper RS3M, which I like a lot. the magnet strength is perfect, you'll only notice the magnets if u tried to feel them (aka. turning slow) and they really do their job. i dont overshoot often on this compared to the yulong v2 m, where the magnets are a bit too light.

prolly gonna use the meilong till like sub-8 lol (im sub-16 rn)


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Nov 4, 2021)

I like the RS3M, but I understand it's not for some people. I feel like most people got caught up on the hype train of it having a DAS, so that's why most people bought it. Nowadays, companies have started to add their own version of DAS, however they are more expensive than the RS3M (*cough* QiYi MP 3x3 *cough*). Of course, I haven't tried any other cubes than my ol' trusty RS3M, so I might be a bit biased towards it, but to those that have, has any other cube comapny implemented a better version of DAS in a budget cube?


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 4, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I like the RS3M, but I understand it's not for some people. I feel like most people got caught up on the hype train of it having a DAS, so that's why most people bought it. Nowadays, companies have started to add their own version of DAS, however they are more expensive than the RS3M (*cough* QiYi MP 3x3 *cough*). Of course, I haven't tried any other cubes than my ol' trusty RS3M, so I might be a bit biased towards it, but to those that have, has any other cube comapny implemented a better version of DAS in a budget cube?


pretty sure the ylm v2 has a DAS and is a dollar more, but im not sure if it is better


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> cubing is hard


that depends
I always like to compare cubing to learning a new language or learning to play an instrument
There are different levels of proficiency, and it's not hard to get the basics
You can learn to greet someone in another language or basic vocabulary
or you can learn how to play a simple solo on guitar
but to excel on those languages or instruments you have to practice. A LOT
same with cubing
you can learn to solve with LBL in 5min under a week of practice
but to solve under 30seconds will demand serious practice, let alone faster times


----------



## White KB (Nov 4, 2021)

Stickerless gang

Duck gang


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 4, 2021)

White KB said:


> Stickerless gang
> 
> Duck gang


imho:

visual: white plastic cube > black plastic cube > stickerless
not chipping stickers: stickerless > stickered


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> imho:
> visual: white plastic cube > black plastic cube > stickerless
> not chipping stickers: stickerless > stickered


You have earned a like my friend.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Nov 4, 2021)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> pretty sure the ylm v2 has a DAS and is a dollar more, but im not sure if it is better


I've heard about it, but it isn't available yet (in major cubing stores). When it is, I might spend some pocket money on it to see how it feels.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Also, stickers are better than stickerless.


I agree too.

The Rubik's Brand is the best. Stackmats are cheap and thecubicle is a scam.

edit: more things: 3x3 should be removed as a WCA event and a 16 pin clock should replace it and the beginner's method is the best.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 4, 2021)

cirno said:


> I agree too.
> 
> The Rubik's Brand is the best. Stackmats are cheap and thecubicle is a scam.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 4, 2021)

i know, i'm an idiot, just like cirno


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 4, 2021)

cirno said:


> i know, i'm an idiot, just like cirno


none of the reactions said "i disagree with this and what i just said was a joke and i can't tell if you're being sarcastic".


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> none of the reactions said "i disagree with this and what i just said was a joke and i can't tell if you're being sarcastic".


the part when i said i was an idiot, that was a joke


----------



## White KB (Nov 4, 2021)

cirno said:


> I agree too.
> 
> The Rubik's Brand is the best. Stackmats are cheap and thecubicle is a scam.
> 
> edit: more things: 3x3 should be removed as a WCA event and a 16 pin clock should replace it and the beginner's method is the best.


Yes
This is what I've been thinking for a while now. I agree wholeheartedly.

I recently mained a Rubik's brand for 200 solves and got higher times, so it's obviously better.
Stackmats are cheaper because the cheapness rating (symbol is $) is higher, by 2x!
TheCubicle is a scam because they make their cheapness ratings go down. (Literally, they have cubes with a cheapness rating of $0.99. That's a scam.)
3x3 should be removed as a WCA event because out of the people in the WCA a MASSIVE 1-2% haven't competed in it. Therefore, since popular opinion supports its being removed, we should take it off the events list. A 16-pin clock would be great since more people do clock than 5BLD.
Also, the beginner's method is the best method of all time, because Minh Thai held the longest-standing world record of all time using Corners First.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 4, 2021)

White KB said:


> got higher times


this is suspicious


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 4, 2021)

White KB said:


> Yes
> This is what I've been thinking for a while now. I agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> I recently mained a Rubik's brand for 200 solves and got higher times, so it's obviously better.
> ...


Now that's what I call an argument!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> this is suspicious


Higher times = above average. Above average = better than normal.


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 5, 2021)

Stickerless is more elegant, like somebody thought it through first. And GAN over-engineers everything.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 5, 2021)

2x2 is the most broken event.



Spoiler



No offense Zayn Khanani.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 2x2 is the most broken event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cubing Encoded quote.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 11, 2021)

Spring noise is just Fine! Change my mind.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 11, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Spring noise is just Fine!


i agree. no joke.


----------



## White KB (Nov 11, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Spring noise is just Fine! Change my mind.


Spring noise ftw


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Spring noise is just Fine! Change my mind.


First of all, lets establish that different people have different preferences. I can deal with spring noise, but I like my cubes to feel more premium.
Second, we can't really debate this bc it is a preference.


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 12, 2021)

Liking spring noise is a cope. For those of us that do not own large collections of spring-based puzzles already, maglev is just obviously better.


----------



## White KB (Nov 12, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> First of all, lets establish that different people have different preferences. I can deal with spring noise, but I like my cubes to feel more premium.
> Second, we can't really debate this bc it is a preference.


Good point. Although I will point out, preferences are opinions, and so, therefore, some people will argue about them.
Oh well, people are entitled to their opinion, so let them argue. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
(As long as they're constructive and kind, that is.)


----------



## White KB (Nov 12, 2021)

7ombie said:


> Liking spring noise is a cope. For those of us that do not own large collections of spring-based puzzles already, maglev is a just obviously better.


I'm'na have to agree to disagree here. Spring noises for me are nostalgic, but that's just my preference. You're entitled to your opinion.
(And I think having a Maglev cube would be cool nonetheless.)


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 12, 2021)

Nostalgia is not what it used to be.

Sorry. That's such a dad joke.


----------



## White KB (Nov 12, 2021)

7ombie said:


> Nostalgia is not what it used to be.


Disnep, if it's done anything, has engraved that painful lesson on our hearts.
Rest peacefully, nostalgia. Your time to awaken may come sooner than we imagined.


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 12, 2021)

To be honest, I'm struggling to take your claim that spring noise is good, because it reminds you of better times, very seriously. Do you prefer cubes that lock up all the time? Or remove the magnets, like in the good ol' days?


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 12, 2021)

It seems like people spent years trying to minimize spring noise, but now claim it's actually music to their ears.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 12, 2021)

7ombie said:


> It seems like people spent years trying to minimize spring noise, but now claim it's actually music to their ears.


Haha music to their ears! Nah, nothing like that for me, I’ve just never understood the big issue with it. The whole dang cube makes noise, I do find the differences in audio interesting between cubes but have never understood why “spring noise” has been talked about so much in the community for years.



CubableYT said:


> First of all, lets establish that different people have different preferences. I can deal with spring noise, but I like my cubes to feel more premium.
> Second, we can't really debate this bc it is a preference.


I’m aware of preferences; thanks for establishing that though. I’m not trying to debate here…this is the ARGUMENT thread! Haha.

So the presence of spring noise negates the premium FEELING?



7ombie said:


> Liking spring noise is a cope. For those of us that do not own large collections of spring-based puzzles already, maglev is just obviously better.


in terms of maglev being “obviously better” that remains to be seen. The minute adjustments of maglev systems is yet to be tested by the masses in the market. The stiffness provided in springs vs magnets is an interesting physics topic. Different, not objectively better. IMO we reached the point of diminishing returns years ago in cubing technology, newer is not necessarily better.

I’m not pro spring not noise by any means, I just think complaining about it is cliche and overhyped.


----------



## White KB (Nov 12, 2021)

7ombie said:


> To be honest, I'm struggling to take your claim that spring noise is good, because it reminds you of better times, very seriously. Do you prefer cubes that lock up all the time? Or remove the magnets, like in the good ol' days?


No


7ombie said:


> It seems like people spent years trying to minimize spring noise, but now claim it's actually music to their ears.


Well, all I'm saying is, we'd better enjoy it while we can. Once maglev tech becomes cheap enough, they may stop manufacturing spring-based cubes entirely (except the good ol' Rubik's brand, but nobody cares about that).


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> So the presence of spring noise negates the premium FEELING?


Absolutely. With some spring noise, the problem is the spring is catching on a piece of plastic or something of the like. It can change the feeling of one the center turning drastically. Second, I definitely think a cube without every turn going *creak creak CREAK CREAK CREAK* is a lot more premium.


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 12, 2021)

One of the sides creaks a bit, but that does nothing to negate the premium feeling -- sounds like a used-car salesman.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 12, 2021)

i herd you lkike mdkifs

change myimind


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> i herd you lkike mdkifs
> 
> change myimind


I herd you're speaking cow.

Edit: why the sad?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I herd you're speaking cow.
> 
> Edit: why the sad?


idk


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> i herd you lkike mdkifs
> 
> change myimind


No, I do not like monkey kisses.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 12, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Absolutely. With some spring noise, the problem is the spring is catching on a piece of plastic or something of the like. It can change the feeling of one the center turning drastically. Second, I definitely think a cube without every turn going *creak creak CREAK CREAK CREAK* is a lot more premium.


Sounds like a preference to me...



7ombie said:


> One of the sides creaks a bit, but that does nothing to negate the premium feeling -- sounds like a used-car salesman.


Haha, good one!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 13, 2021)

7ombie said:


> it's actually music to their ears.


it kind of is though with many cubes


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 13, 2021)

White KB said:


> Well, all I'm saying is, we'd better enjoy it while we can. Once maglev tech becomes cheap enough, they may stop manufacturing spring-based cubes entirely (except the good ol' Rubik's brand, but nobody cares about that).


Imagine if springed cubes become like a "collectors item". I don't think that will happen in the near future though. I don't mind spring noise as you can't really hear it unless your turning very slowly. Wear down can be prevented if you lube your core.


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 13, 2021)

You can always add springs to a maglev cube, if you really miss that little _ting ta ting crang_ sound.

The weird thing is, I could probably handle it, if every face made the same noise, but it's always just (the blue) one.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 13, 2021)

Conversely, you can always add maglev to a springed cube. I say cube companies should stick to springs because it's cheaper and lighter


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 13, 2021)

You don't add stuff because it's cheaper and lighter though, else you'd not add magnets to the pieces either. You do what you need to do to sell more cubes, so the community will decide. The companies will make more of what sells.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 13, 2021)

7ombie said:


> *You don't add stuff because it's cheaper and lighter though, else you'd not add magnets to the pieces either. *You do what you need to do to sell more cubes, so the community will decide. *The companies will make more of what sells.*


What if cheaper and lighter is what sells?!?

Regarding the magnet comment: Not exactly, There was quite a bit of conversation in the community years ago about minimizing magnet weight when they were first introduced; it’s a major reason why separation instead of just SIZE has become a way of controlling strength. Adding them was obviously stilled considered beneficial given the weight increase.


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 13, 2021)

> What if cheaper and lighter is what sells?!? -- @EngiNerdBrian 

Then they make more of that. But not because it's cheaper or lighter, just because companies generally make what wholesalers buy, and wholesalers order what retailers buy, and retailers try hard to only buy what they can sell, which is ultimately just whatever the community add to their carts.

> Conversely, you can always add maglev to a springed cube. -- @zzoomer 

Is this universally true? I'm not being pedantic. It's a valid point either way. I'm genuinely asking if any tensioning systems would prevent the mod somehow, as there are not many cubes that ship with maglev currently, so it'd be nice to have more options (though I do really like both of the MoYo options). I'm especially interested in the GAN 356 RS as a high quality cube that is cheap (£11.59 (~$15.50) from China), that I can magnetize from scratch. The springs looked too small in the pictures to swap in maglev though. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 13, 2021)

7ombie said:


> > What if cheaper and lighter is what sells?!? -- @EngiNerdBrian
> 
> Then they make more of that. But not because it's cheaper or lighter, just because companies generally make what wholesalers buy, and wholesalers order what retailers buy, and retailers try hard to only buy what they can sell, which is ultimately just whatever the community add to their carts.


I see what you’re trying yo say but you are talking in circles my friend.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 13, 2021)

what if in the future, you can do more with maglev compared to springs, and something revolutionary comes up. Its just this transition period where people are doubtful, but I would love to see the future direction of maglev


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 10, 2021)

I am getting getting tired of people who accept Mehta as an entirely new and novel method, and reject the reality where *Mehta is just rebranded Petrus*

<rant>
There are steps, and there are states. The two frequently get confused. _A step is a means as to how to reach a state._ This does mean that every method could technically be considered as a single step. However, among humans (and computers, for that matter) it is infeasible to solve most scrambles in a single step. So for this reason, we break solving methods into sub-steps, frequently called steps. Each sub-step reduces down to states with less cases, until there are 0 cases and the cube is solved. Ultimately all methods have and always have been classified by their states, not steps. CFOP is cross, F2L, OLL, PLL (hence the name). The "steps" of a method are depicted by the end state of the sub-step, not by the means as to how the state is reached. The reason we don't describe sub-steps by the means the goal state is reached is because there are multiple ways to each the goal state, and the way the solver finishes the step depends on the specific case encountered. Now, you could say that with this argument that all methods are the same because they are just different ways to reach the goal state; that is, solved. However, we should not compare the small scale of ways to approach sub-steps--with so many microscopic differences and variations--to entire methods that are fundamentally different. Two methods that are absolutely not fundamentally different are Petrus and Mehta. Mehta is simply Petrus with a different approach to the 223 sub-step, and doing it pseudo. Both doing the FB+2edge approach and solving pseudo can be done in Petrus. They are simply variations of the same sub-step, and as I said earlier it is silly to contrast methods the same way as subtle differences in sub-steps. pseudo-223, belt edges, and all the funny variations of Mehta can be applied in Petrus. They are just changes in the sub-steps. *Mehta is just Petrus.*
</rant>


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> they are almost as good, but the WRM 2020 is still better than the RS3M (I don't care about the 11m pro)
> 
> 
> honestly I would mail mine to you for free once I get my MGC if you paid shipping.
> ...


Pretty similar imo



zzoomer said:


> I am getting getting tired of people who accept Mehta as an entirely new and novel method, and reject the reality where *Mehta is just rebranded Petrus*
> 
> <rant>
> There are steps, and there are states. The two frequently get confused. _A step is a means as to how to reach a state._ This does mean that every method could technically be considered as a single step. However, among humans (and computers, for that matter) it is infeasible to solve most scrambles in a single step. So for this reason, we break solving methods into sub-steps, frequently called steps. Each sub-step reduces down to states with less cases, until there are 0 cases and the cube is solved. Ultimately all methods have and always have been classified by their states, not steps. CFOP is cross, F2L, OLL, PLL (hence the name). The "steps" of a method are depicted by the end state of the sub-step, not by the means as to how the state is reached. The reason we don't describe sub-steps by the means the goal state is reached is because there are multiple ways to each the goal state, and the way the solver finishes the step depends on the specific case encountered. Now, you could say that with this argument that all methods are the same because they are just different ways to reach the goal state; that is, solved. However, we should not compare the small scale of ways to approach sub-steps--with so many microscopic differences and variations--to entire methods that are fundamentally different. Two methods that are absolutely not fundamentally different are Petrus and Mehta. Mehta is simply Petrus with a different approach to the 223 sub-step, and doing it pseudo. Both doing the FB+2edge approach and solving pseudo can be done in Petrus. They are simply variations of the same sub-step, and as I said earlier it is silly to contrast methods the same way as subtle differences in sub-steps. pseudo-223, belt edges, and all the funny variations of Mehta can be applied in Petrus. They are just changes in the sub-steps. *Mehta is just Petrus.*
> </rant>


And its bad ,lol



SH03L4C3 said:


> what if in the future, you can do more with maglev compared to springs, and something revolutionary comes up. Its just this transition period where people are doubtful, but I would love to see the future direction of maglev


Maglev rs3m sucks


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 10, 2021)

I would like to kindly ask those with negative reactions to my above post what points they object to. To those who merely post a "reaction" without actually understanding the argument, this will result in a domino effect and cause other people to automatically dismiss the argument for the sole reason that it already has negative reactions. @TheCubingCuber347 @BenChristman1


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 10, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I am getting getting tired of people who accept Mehta as an entirely new and novel method, and reject the reality where *Mehta is just rebranded Petrus*
> 
> <rant>
> There are steps, and there are states. The two frequently get confused. _A step is a means as to how to reach a state._ This does mean that every method could technically be considered as a single step. However, among humans (and computers, for that matter) it is infeasible to solve most scrambles in a single step. So for this reason, we break solving methods into sub-steps, frequently called steps. Each sub-step reduces down to states with less cases, until there are 0 cases and the cube is solved. Ultimately all methods have and always have been classified by their states, not steps. CFOP is cross, F2L, OLL, PLL (hence the name). The "steps" of a method are depicted by the end state of the sub-step, not by the means as to how the state is reached. The reason we don't describe sub-steps by the means the goal state is reached is because there are multiple ways to each the goal state, and the way the solver finishes the step depends on the specific case encountered. Now, you could say that with this argument that all methods are the same because they are just different ways to reach the goal state; that is, solved. However, we should not compare the small scale of ways to approach sub-steps--with so many microscopic differences and variations--to entire methods that are fundamentally different. Two methods that are absolutely not fundamentally different are Petrus and Mehta. Mehta is simply Petrus with a different approach to the 223 sub-step, and doing it pseudo. Both doing the FB+2edge approach and solving pseudo can be done in Petrus. They are simply variations of the same sub-step, and as I said earlier it is silly to contrast methods the same way as subtle differences in sub-steps. pseudo-223, belt edges, and all the funny variations of Mehta can be applied in Petrus. They are just changes in the sub-steps. *Mehta is just Petrus.*
> </rant>


This could be a poor argument on my part, but that’s kind of like arguing that CFOP and ZZ are the same. Let’s assume you know full ZB, so for CFOP, you do cross, F2L, ZBLS, ZBLL, and for ZZ, you do EO cross, F2L, then ZBLL. In both of these methods, you finish with ZBLL, because you end up with F2L and EO solved, but I’m sure that you and almost everybody else would agree that CFOP and ZZ are very different from each other.

In your post, you say that you do steps to get to a desired state, but you don’t seem to connect that with your argument that Mehta and Petrus are the same thing, unless I’m understanding you wrong.



Cuber2s said:


> And its bad ,lol


Mehta is bad? May I ask why you think so? If you’re going to make a bold claim like this, please provide evidence to back it up. I would just like to say that in the very short amount of time since Mehta has been created, people have achieved very, very fast times with it. Mehta has 2 sub-6 singles within a year of it’s creation, but it took CFOP _3 decades_ to get to that point. While the hardware was very poor back then, it still did take a very long time for CFOP to get as good as it has become now. Because of this, Mehta actually may have _more_ potential than CFOP, and who knows, maybe Mehta will be the method of the future?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> In your post, you say that you do steps to get to a desired state, but you don’t seem to connect that with your argument that Mehta and Petrus are the same thing, unless I’m understanding you wrong.


I concur. The setup to the argument was well founded and thorough but the punch line was a bit weak on how states vs steps directly applies to the Petrus vs Mehta argument.



zzoomer said:


> Ultimately all methods have and always have been classified by their states, not steps. CFOP is cross, F2L, OLL, PLL (hence the name).


Interesting. So with this logic the classic beginner method is not actually a method but just “rebranded CFOP”? The beginner method has different steps to achieve the same states as full CFOP so it must be CFOP?!?

I’m not completely convinced that the states alone define a method-I think the steps taken to achieve the states can and do differentiate between methods.

I do agree though that rebranding petrus isn’t “entirely new and novel.”


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> This could be a poor argument on my part, but that’s kind of like arguing that CFOP and ZZ are the same.


Although I do consider ZZ as a subset of CFOP to some extent the fundamental difference between the two that sets them apart as different methods are the EOcross step. The ending state of CFOP cross is S([email protected]), the ending state of EOcross is Oz(A) & S([email protected]). (Using SRS notation.) This is a crucial difference because it affects the entire rest of the solve.


BenChristman1 said:


> Let’s assume you know full ZB, so for CFOP, you do cross, F2L, ZBLS, ZBLL, and for ZZ, you do EO cross, F2L, then ZBLL. In both of these methods, you finish with ZBLL, because you end up with F2L and EO solved, but I’m sure that you and almost everybody else would agree that CFOP and ZZ are very different from each other.


CFOP ZB which is S([email protected]) > S(d - dFR) > O(z) + S(d) > S(A) is a complete reordering of ZZ which is Oz(A) & S([email protected]) > S(d) > S(A)


BenChristman1 said:


> In your post, you say that you do steps to get to a desired state, but you don’t seem to connect that with your argument that Mehta and Petrus are the same thing, unless I’m understanding you wrong.


Perhaps you did not understand. In summary, Mehta = Petrus because the goal states of the steps are the same, just slightly different approaches. (Read the rant for more detail)


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 10, 2021)

Sorry for double post.


EngiNerdBrian said:


> I concur. The setup to the argument was well founded and thorough but the punch line was a bit weak on how states vs steps directly applies to the Petrus vs Mehta argument.


My point was that the states of Mehta are the same as in Petrus. (See rant for more detail)


EngiNerdBrian said:


> Interesting. So with this logic the classic beginner method is not actually a method but just “rebranded CFOP”?


This is true. Beginner's method is a stepping stone towards CFOP. It can be thought of as CFOP with easier-to-learn F2L.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Mehta is bad? May I ask why you think so? If you’re going to make a bold claim like this, please provide evidence to back it up. I would just like to say that in the very short amount of time since Mehta has been created, people have achieved very, very fast times with it. Mehta has 2 sub-6 singles within a year of it’s creation, but it took CFOP _3 decades_ to get to that point. While the hardware was very poor back then, it still did take a very long time for CFOP to get as good as it has become now. Because of this, Mehta actually may have _more_ potential than CFOP, and who knows, maybe Mehta will be the method of the future?


I have one word. Hardware was horrible back then, and max park didn't cube. When dayan started making cubes, about 1 year later there was a 5.66


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 10, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> I have one word. Hardware was horrible back then, and max park didn't cube. When dayan started making cubes, about 1 year later there was a 5.66


Firstly, that was precisely 23 words.

Secondly, I would argue that Feliks was the reason for the sub-6, not the hardware.

Thirdly, in case you haven’t noticed, neither the first sub-6 CFOP solve nor the first sub-6 Mehta solve was by Max Park.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Firstly, that was precisely 23 words.
> 
> Secondly, I would argue that Feliks was the reason for the sub-6, not the hardware.
> 
> Thirdly, in case you haven’t noticed, neither the first sub-6 CFOP solve nor the first sub-6 Mehta solve was by Max Park.


yeah, but max is so fast and he would have gotten a sub 6 fast. Also, feliks would not have gotten a sub 6 on a rubik's brand. Also, r/woooosh


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 11, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> yeah, but max is so fast and he would have gotten a sub 6 fast. Also, feliks would not have gotten a sub 6 on a rubik's brand. Also, r/woooosh


Dude you sound like your 5 years old. "oH buT thE hArDwaRe". I guarantee that people could still get sub 6 AVERAGES on an original Guhong or Zhanchi. Those cubes arent really that much worse than what we have today. Also, the Max Park thing. Don't be an idiot. Sure, Max is a generational talent, but you could send literally anyone ranked in the top 100 for 3x3 average back in time and they could easily get the first sub-6 single with whichever method they use, probably within a day.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 11, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Dude you sound like your 5 years old. "oH buT thE hArDwaRe". I guarantee that people could still get sub 6 AVERAGES on an original Guhong or Zhanchi. Those cubes arent really that much worse than what we have today. Also, the Max Park thing. Don't be an idiot. Sure, Max is a generational talent, but you could send literally anyone ranked in the top 100 for 3x3 average back in time and they could easily get the first sub-6 single with whichever method they use, probably within a day.


talking about rubik's brands. And about max park,I mean any fast person. Stop talking like people can get sub 6s on old Rubik's brands.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 11, 2021)

Please don't contaminate my original argument in which I tried to stay as logical as possible


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 11, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> talking about rubik's brands. And about max park,I mean any fast person. Stop talking like people can get sub 6s on old Rubik's brands.


I literally mentioned the Guhong. Also, there are ways to make a Rubik's brand turn well, with modifications allowed you could probably get a sub-6 single on a rubiks brand pretty easily. And a sub 6 isnt far fetched for an unmodded Rubik's brand. Even if you can only manage 6tps (very doable on a well broken in old school rubiks brand), a 36 move solution is all that is required. Extreme luck can result on a sub-6 single regardless of hardware as long as it doesn't lockup every single turn. And if you meant fast people, which you clearly didn't since you just said Feliks and Max, then just say it. I guarantee you've got no Idea whos actually in the 3x3 meta right now aside from like 10 people you saw on monkey league once.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 11, 2021)

true but a sub 6 AVERAGE


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 16, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I literally mentioned the Guhong. Also, there are ways to make a Rubik's brand turn well, with modifications allowed you could probably get a sub-6 single on a rubiks brand pretty easily. And a sub 6 isnt far fetched for an unmodded Rubik's brand. Even if you can only manage 6tps (very doable on a well broken in old school rubiks brand), a 36 move solution is all that is required. Extreme luck can result on a sub-6 single regardless of hardware as long as it doesn't lockup every single turn. And if you meant fast people, which you clearly didn't since you just said Feliks and Max, then just say it. I guarantee you've got no Idea whos actually in the 3x3 meta right now aside from like 10 people you saw on monkey league once.


Max,Matty,Feliks,Sebastian,Phillip,Leo, Ruihang and a lot of other people are top 3x3s


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 16, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> Max,Matty,Feliks,Sebastian,Phillip,Leo, Ruihang and a lot of other people are top 3x3s


GJ you named some people who appeared in Monkey League proving Sub1Hour right! What about Kyle Santucci, Yezhen Han, Patrick Ponce, Dillian Miller, and Ben Barron to name a few?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> true but a sub 6 AVERAGE






A modern Rubik's brand with some lube and slight modification are definitely good enough for a lucky enough sub 6 average. I can get 15+ TPS just spamming RUR'U', and for someone like Tymon, who can do very efficient solutions would be able to do a sub 6 average with a bit of time.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 16, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> Stop talking like people can get sub 6s on old Rubik's brands.


FYI Tymon has multiple fours on a Rubik's.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 16, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> GJ you named some people who appeared in Monkey League proving Sub1Hour right! What about Kyle Santucci, Yezhen Han, Patrick Ponce, Dillian Miller, and Ben Barron to name a few?


yeah, couldn't list them all(It's spelled Dylan)


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 16, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> yeah, couldn't list them all(It's spelled Dylan)


Patrick appeared on monkey league, and Max was not on monkey league ever.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> FYI Tymon has multiple fours on a Rubik's.


Case. Closed.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Case. Closed.


Fair point


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> FYI Tymon has multiple fours on a Rubik's.


Thought that was on rsc tho


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Tuesday at 5:44 PM)

cub is gud
pruv me worng


----------



## Cuber987 (Tuesday at 5:59 PM)

No matter what everyone says, the Yuxin Little Magic 2x2 M is trash. Haven't tried the v2. I do agree that the rest of the Little Magic line is amazing.


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 6:20 PM)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> cub is gud
> pruv me worng


Rubix tringel


----------



## d--- (Tuesday at 10:02 PM)

What a noob


----------



## Garf (Tuesday at 10:24 PM)

Megaminx and big cubes are the best events ever.


----------



## d--- (Tuesday at 10:25 PM)

Agreed


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 10:27 PM)

Garf said:


> Megaminx and big cubes are the best events ever.


Lol I have two solves for 7x7 and megaminx each


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Tuesday at 10:30 PM)

Garf said:


> Megaminx and big cubes are the best events ever.


I love megaminx but haven't tried 6x6 and 7x7, 4x4 (idk if that counts as a big cube) and 5x5 are pretty fun though. My personal favorites are 3x3, 3BLD, and Megaminx.


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 10:31 PM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I love megaminx but haven't tried 6x6 and 7x7, 4x4 (idk if that counts as a big cube) and 5x5 are pretty fun though. My personal favorites are 3x3, 3BLD, and Megaminx.


Yeah I have the most solves on 3x3 2x2 and pyraminx respectively
Edit: person before me got 1000th reply rip


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Tuesday at 10:35 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> Yeah I have the most solves on 3x3 2x2 and pyraminx respectively
> Edit: person before me got 1000th reply rip


Oh and I also like pyraminx because I'm good at it, but I'm trash at 2x2 and don't really like it


----------



## Garf (Tuesday at 11:07 PM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Oh and I also like pyraminx because I'm good at it, but I'm trash at 2x2 and don't really like it


I don't like 2x2 just because of the algs. 2x2 is just all algs to me.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Tuesday at 11:10 PM)

Garf said:


> I don't like 2x2 just because of the algs. 2x2 is just all algs to me.


Yeah, I only know Ortega and that gets boring after a while, but I hate learning algs and don't want to learn CLL


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 11:20 PM)

Garf said:


> I don't like 2x2 just because of the algs. 2x2 is just all algs to me.


I don't like big cubes because they take too long


----------



## Garf (Tuesday at 11:33 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> I don't like big cubes because they take too long


Controversial, but you do more solves makes you faster at big cubes. Therefore, they don't take as long.


----------



## Cuber987 (Wednesday at 1:08 PM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I love megaminx but haven't tried 6x6 and 7x7, 4x4 (idk if that counts as a big cube) and 5x5 are pretty fun though. My personal favorites are 3x3, 3BLD, and Megaminx.


I fully agree (but haven't gotten a 3BLD success yet)


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 1:14 PM)

Wasn't this thread because we wanted to fight against each other.


----------



## Arcanist (Wednesday at 3:37 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Wasn't this thread because we wanted to fight against each other.


yeah well people are failing at arguing.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Wednesday at 3:44 PM)

Arcanist said:


> yeah well people are failing at arguing.


No kidding.


----------



## sDLfj (Wednesday at 3:59 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Wasn't this thread because we wanted to fight against each other.


No it's not, that's ridiculous. It's called an argument thread, not a fighting thread. /satire


----------



## NmeCuber (Wednesday at 4:18 PM)

*starts arguing about whether it's an argument thread or fighting thread*


----------

